# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/1



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On SmackDown, WWE Chief Operating Officer Triple H revealed he would make a decision regarding the WWE Title scenario, which was further complicated last week by a returning CM Punk. Who is the rightful champion: John Cena or The Second City Savior?

Discuss.​


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's pretty obvious that a match will be set for Summerslam to determine the real Champion. With that said, it's fucking great to be excited about RAW again.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

looking forward to tonights RAW knowing CM Punk and HHH are confirmed i know ill be watching to see what is going down


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Give me two hours of Punk on the mic, it would be the greatest Raw ever.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Really can't wait for tonight. I hope it doesn't disappoint. And i'm getting Sky Sports soon so I'll be able to watch all this shit live. It's a great time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Let's go guys, looking forward to this!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Really can't wait for tonight. I hope it doesn't disappoint. And i'm getting Sky Sports soon so I'll be able to watch all this shit live. It's a great time to be a wrestling fan.


Staying up till 4 in the morning and having to sit through almost half an hour of adverts is not fun mate. Stick it on record and fast forward through the shit and it's much more enjoyable! The only stuff i watch live nowadays are the PPV's if they looks really interesting.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope Cena takes care of this vanilla midget once and for all tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena/HHH/Punk promo plz.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

im so excited for raw wwe is on fire last month now it is great to be a wwe fan


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The Good - Punk, HHH, Truth, J.R.

The Bad = Tons of ads, Divas match that lasts 2 minutes, more fcking Zac Ryder, Cole no doubt, Vickie and Dolph, Bourne squash, John Morrison return. Other things that I can't think of right now.

Ehh, it shouldn't be worth it for the good we get, but somehow I still stay up for the aforementioned 4 good parts.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The only thing that's going to be interesting on Raw to watch will be the Punk speech and the inevitable HHH/Punk/Cena confrontation.

With Zack being assistant on Smackdown, i doubt he'll be on Raw from now on. We'll see a Miz/Del Rio/R-Truth v Rey/Riley/JoMo 6-man tag match perhaps and Maybe a Ziggler v random face match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Punk alone is worth me staying up for.

I'm so in love with the WWE at the moment. Enjoying it a lot.

Can't wait to hear CoP blare to start the show.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

how many forum crashes you think will happen this week if this is going to be epic i cant imagine how many times it will lol


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

super pumped...but how about seeing punk do some in ring action for once? Maybe a tag team of the two WWE champions! Punk and Cena would try to outdo each other and it would be really cool to see what it would be like if they worked together.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

DEfinitely excited for tonight! CM Punk will nt dissapooint.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Staying up. Can't wait.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Def see HHH announcing a Cena v. Punk match at Summer Slam, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's a ladder match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant wait,lets see whats Punk haves to say about his return...


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena/HHH/Punk in the ring to start off the show.

It's gonna be epic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It feels good to be legitimately excited for RAW 10 hours before the show starts.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This may sound weird but, the first sign I saw of WWE possibly changing directions wasn't from Punk, but from R Truth shockingly enough. It wasn't just his gimmick change but also the segments they did around it. Unpredictable and not the normal run out, not cut a promo and just hit someone with a chair and point to the ring as they leave segments. Reminded me of the AE's unpredictable nature. Even his backstage segments were a departure from the norm of the past few years. Then CM Punk confirmed it. WWE is changing! Love CM Punk, he's the man but R Truth deserves some credit for breaking the redundant predictability of the show.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so psyched to be going tonight. Not only to see Punk, but my dude Ziggler and hoping Ryder still shows up.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It's nice to be excited for a RAW these days, mainly thanks to Punk. 

I fully expect HHH to announce Punk vs. Cena for Summerslam to determine the rightful WWE Champion. I also expect we'll see a HHH/Punk/Cena confrontation tonight as well, and I'd love to see a Punk & Cena vs. ???? & ???? tag team match either tonight, or next week on RAW. It would definately be interesting.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward on Punk and HHH on RAW. What will Punk say and do, what type of match will HHH make for SummerSlam? My guess is that HHH will make a 'unification' match to determine the WWE Champion in a Ladder match with Punk vs. Cena.

Also, hopefully no more Cole on RAW with the return of GOOD OL' JR.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't help but think that a title for title match at Summerslam will only result in Cena winning the belt and then the worst possible scenario in Del Rio cashing it in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No Devon, no watch.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It feels good to be legitimately excited for RAW 10 hours before the show starts.


Tell me about it, I just got to work and I can't wait to go out to watch RAW home. It is gonna be great!! Very pumped for tonight!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Therapy said:


> This may sound weird but, the first sign I saw of WWE possibly changing directions wasn't from Punk, but from R Truth shockingly enough. It wasn't just his gimmick change but also the segments they did around it. Unpredictable and not the normal run out, not cut a promo and just hit someone with a chair and point to the ring as they leave segments. Reminded me of the AE's unpredictable nature. Even his backstage segments were a departure from the norm of the past few years. Then CM Punk confirmed it. WWE is changing! Love CM Punk, he's the man but R Truth deserves some credit for breaking the redundant predictability of the show.


Only thing is that WWE didn't really do much after R-Truths first big moment in the WWE(though his character gets better and better each week, and he has followers now too supposedly lol). Once they had Punks big moment, things picked up alot since then.

But this was the moment you're talking about isn't it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Whatever happens, Cena wins.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

What Raw needs is to get the midcard going. The Cena/HHH/Punk is great and all, but its most likely gonna be the start and finish of the show. They need to start some good things going on in between.



Lastier said:


> Whatever happens, Cena wins.


Sooner or later he will win. I have no problem with that. As long as Punk continues to look strong im happy. Cena will win the title again, maybe not SummerSlam but otherwise sometimes after that.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been catching up on old Summerslams, so I hope we get some build to the next one.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> What Raw needs is to get the midcard going. The Cena/HHH/Punk is great and all, but its most likely gonna be the start and finish of the show. They need to start some good things going on in between.


This all day long. This is the area that is hurting them in the ratings and it is the area requiring most attention. There are literally no characters or storylines on Raw outside of the big one itself. If they can stimulate that then they should be well on their way.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Excited for Raw again tonight. No tag team matches though, please. How many times have we seen Cena team with the guy he's feuding with, leaving us with the "OH MY GAWD, CAN THEY COEXIST???!" scenario. Leave that alone, please. I'd rather Punk & Cena in separate matches if they're both gonna wrestle tonight. Fully expect a match for SummerSlam to be announced though.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So happy I got tickets for this. Can't wait!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Epic on so many levels. I'm keeping this for future use lol. Brilliant.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> What Raw needs is to get the midcard going. The Cena/HHH/Punk is great and all, but its most likely gonna be the start and finish of the show. They need to start some good things going on in between.


Totally agree with this. The past couple of RAWs the midcard has been a kind of none issue. I guess Morrison/Truth can properly start which will give something else but they need to start something with the title, Drew/Swagger/Bourne/Kofi etc all should do something in order for the show to actually have entertainment the entire way through.

It feels odd to be excited for RAW to be honest, it's not usual!

Punk back and the WWE title picture with Cena, Triple H back as the chairman, Morrison now back etc, there's alot to look forward to on RAW these days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> It's pretty obvious that a match will be set for Summerslam to determine the real Champion. With that said, *it's fucking great to be excited about RAW again.*


THIS.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Besides the Raw two weeks after Punk's amazing promo, this is the most excited I've been for a Raw in a long time.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

inb4 Rey's heel turn


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

It will be interesting to see Hunter's decisions.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Give me two hours of Punk on the mic, it would be the greatest Raw ever.


1.5 Hours for Punk

1/2 Hour for Truth


And I'm good. 





Therapy said:


> This may sound weird but, the first sign I saw of WWE possibly changing directions wasn't from Punk, but from R Truth shockingly enough. It wasn't just his gimmick change but also the segments they did around it. Unpredictable and not the normal run out, not cut a promo and just hit someone with a chair and point to the ring as they leave segments. Reminded me of the AE's unpredictable nature. Even his backstage segments were a departure from the norm of the past few years. Then CM Punk confirmed it. WWE is changing! Love CM Punk, he's the man but R Truth deserves some credit for breaking the redundant predictability of the show.


You're right. And, as stated from another, it all started with R-Truth's heel turn in England. 

Ron helped get the ball rolling into the "Entertaining" direction.....CM Punk then threw us and the entire WWE INTO it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> 1.5 Hours for Punk
> 
> 1/2 Hour for Truth
> 
> ...


Could not agree more dude!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Over/Under on forum crashes? I say 4. One when Punk calls HHH "Paul", One when a ladder match is announced, One when J.R. verbally berates Cole, and One for the ending.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

One when Ryder or Otunga appears.

Raw should be poor tonight as last weeks show was one of the best all round shows of the year.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't wait AGAIN! How many weeks is this where everyone is legit excited to see what happens next?!

And I go with about 5 or 6 crashes tonight. Hahaha.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Can't wait AGAIN! How many weeks is this where everyone is legit excited to see what happens next?!
> 
> And I go with about 5 or 6 crashes tonight. Hahaha.


I think if RAW is good tonight, I will offically say wrestling is back, this will be the 6th straight week with exciting wrestling, I just hope its good throughout, and not just the ending.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

I will have to miss the first 30 mins of RAW. I get off At 9:30.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> I think if RAW is good tonight, I will offically say wrestling is back, this will be the 6th straight week with exciting wrestling, I just hope its good throughout, and not just the ending.


Well if you read the Summer of punk thread, Punk is getting some ideas in, so this excitement factor should be expected to continue. Also, still liking the Avy, Miz being all cowardly. LOL.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm hoping for 3 things tonight,

A R-Truth segment
CM Punk decking someone

ZACK RYDER ON RAW BROWSKI!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would love to see Punk/HHH start off RAW with HHH saying that although he is resigned, there are "rules" he must obey and oblige to. Punk tells to basically fuck off and does whatever he wants. Hopefully this expands for a couple of months before the inevitable HHH heel turn, screwing Punk out the title.

I also exepct Ziggler and Mysterio to somewhat shine tonight as well.

Unfortunately, I do expect Morrison, Truth, and Silent Rage as well.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

My 12 year old sister is staying up for the first time in years to watch Raw because she thinks the Triple H/Vince/Punk/Cena angle is the most compelling thing to happen in such a long time. Seriously, she's been talking about Raw all week long and usually, she doesn't even care.

I think what people say about kids and casuals not being interested in the angle because it's ~too much talking~ are wrong. You don't have to be an idiot to understand that Punk is angry with the company, Vince has been forced to step down and Triple H has taken over. It really isn't that complicated. If this won't draw more and more casuals in, I don't know what will.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll miss this summer when there were more forum crashes than the amount of times the IWC have mentioned how many times they want to bang Eve Torres. :lmao


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just realised as well JR is back permanently. No longer does RAW start with Cole saying "the longest weekly television programme in history blah blah blah". Thank god.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

D.M.N. said:


> Just realised as well JR is back permanently. No longer does RAW start with Cole saying "the longest weekly television programme in history blah blah blah". Thank god.


Cole is still on RAW.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> I'll miss this summer when there were more forum crashes than the amount of times the IWC have mentioned how many times they want to bang Eve Torres. :lmao


Didn't quite get that? Care to expand?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I will be watching. Hopefully it's a good broadcast. RAW has been on a serious role.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk vs Cena better be a ladder match.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Didn't quite get that? Care to expand?


Just linking how the forum has crashed on many occasions during RAW more times than the IWC have showed their "admiration" for Eve Torres. Hell, even Ricardo crashed the forum! :lmao

But I am looking forward to RAW tonight!


----------



## PVader (Jul 15, 2011)

Super hyped for Punk tonight... he's gotten me more interested in wrestling in the last month than I have been since the Edge/Taker feud in 08. A Punk/HHH Promo will be gold as well... can't wait.

Also, I wonder if J.R. will be a part of the opening video montage again...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> Punk vs Cena better be a ladder match.


Nah, just another straight wrestling match for me. Gimmick matches need to be cut down on.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

stadw0n306 said:


> Punk vs Cena better be a ladder match.


I agree. Shades of Razor/Shawn at Mania 10.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything but an I Quit match


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

submission match.....


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Iron Man match. Maybe not SummerSlam but I have a feeling that Punk/Cena will be the next Iron man match in WWE.

I doubt a ladder match just because we just had two at MITB. But the positive about that match is that nobody gets pinned.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hearing J.R. open up Raw (or at least do the little segment that always plays 5 minutes before Raw) is going to blow my freaking mind


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> WWE reportedly offered CM Punk a five-year deal at one point. No word yet if what he ended up signing was for that long.
> 
> Regarding Punk and Vince McMahon, it’s said that Punk now has Vince’s ear when it comes to ideas. It was described as similar to Shawn Michaels year ago when he began moving up in the company and Vince would bounce ideas off Shawn, or Shawn would suggest ideas to Vince.


I love the reports that were hearing considering they are true. Apparently, Punk has now gotten Vince's "ear" like Shawn Michaels did way back then. Basically, the report states that Punk is probably working on his character creative wise on his own, and has much more backstage power then before.

That being said, I'm DOUBLE excited for RAW then I was before, because Punk has a great mind for wrestling obviously, and I'm looking forward to what type of build and promo he'll do on his own tonight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It would make sense for them to do a ladder match but I would personally love to see them do a 1 hour Ironman match to determine the true WWE champion. If you win that match, that claim can't be disputed. Plus, I think Punk and Cena are the two best choices to pull off an incredible match such as an Ironman match.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait, few more hours!!!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

psx71 said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news if true. CM Punk, to me, seems like he a great mind for the business.

WWE will only continue to get better if guys like HHH and Punk are in his ear... & he listens to them.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Hearing J.R. open up Raw (or at least do the little segment that always plays 5 minutes before Raw) is going to blow my freaking mind


This as well, gonna be so bloody good. So happy to have JR back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MovieStarR™;10065262 said:


> That's great news if true. CM Punk, to me, seems like he a great mind for the business.
> 
> WWE will only continue to get better if guys like HHH and Punk are in his ear... & he listens to them.


Triple H might "bury" younger talent, he might always just care about "fucking going over?", and hell, he might be a dick backstage, but goddamn, he's a fucking great mind for this business, and he loves it with a passion. I have nothing but respect for Hunter because of his passion and dedication to the business, and I know nothing but good things can happen for the WWE when he'll be fully in charge...as long as he's not WRESTLING anyway.

As for Punk, the guy know his stuff. After listening to his podcast with Bill Simmons, I know that he really does care about the fans, and really wants to entertain them. He REALLY wants to be known as a guy that people will look back 20-30 years from now and say: "Man, remember the legendary CM Punk? He was amazing.". Not to mention, when he said "I think a lot of people are embarrassed to be wrestling fans, and that's not right. My goal is to make this shit cool again." it STILL sends chills down my spine. The guy really is the Cult of Personality.

Man, I hope these guys feud going into Mania for the title. It would be an AMAZING build if Triple H and CM Punk work together to build a storyline feuding with each other going into WrestleMania 28. Think of the great mic exchanges back and forth and segments we could get. Would be fucking epic.

At this point, Triple H vs. Punk HAS to happen at WrestleMania for the title. There's no "if's", "and's", or "but's". Nothing else will be accepted other then Triple H vs. Punk. THAT is the match that is going to define an era.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't get too excited about having J.R back. You know Cole will spend the entire show interrupting him, ruining matches/segments, burying people and putting himself over.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

MMN said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about having J.R back. You know Cole will spend the entire show interrupting him, ruining matches/segments, burying people and putting himself over.


Yeah pretty much. Cole will just interrupt him and J.R will do his best to ignore him. But you will hear in his voice he just wants tell Cole to shut the fuck up.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> Punk vs Cena better be a ladder match.





JimmyWangYang said:


> Anything but an I Quit match


Both can be awesome, we can see Cena not knowing what to do since a ladder is not in his move set LOL... and for the first time we could see Cena saying I Quit while seeing an _*Anaconda*_


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

MMN said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about having J.R back. You know Cole will spend the entire show interrupting him, ruining matches/segments, burying people and putting himself over.


...Yeh probably, although it's still gonna be nice hearing him open up RAW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

psx71 said:


> At this point, Triple H vs. Punk HAS to happen at WrestleMania for the title. There's no "if's", "and's", or "but's". Nothing else will be accepted other then Triple H vs. Punk. THAT is the match that is going to define an era.


This. I don't see how Punk can face anyone else at this point. If Punk faces HHH and beats him clean, that will be his "Austin era has begun" moment. I believe this match will be THE match that makes him a made man for years and YEARS to come.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MMN said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about having J.R back. You know Cole will spend the entire show interrupting him, ruining matches/segments, burying people and putting himself over.


The one thing i'm not looking forward to its Cole bashing JR the whole fucking night -__-


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> The one thing i'm not looking forward to its Cole bashing JR the whole fucking night -__-


It will continue until Vince stops finding it hilarious, sadly.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Even though it appears to be pretty obvious of what will be done with the title situation, I'm still really looking forward to Raw tonight. I might even watch it live rather than DVR it like I usually do. Last week there was a fresh new feel to the show and I hope that continues tonight.

I might be in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Diva's Battle Royal tonight. I just hope it's longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

ADR LaVey said:


> Even though it appears to be pretty obvious of what will be done with the title situation, I'm still really looking forward to Raw tonight. I might even watch it live rather than DVR it like I usually do. Last week there was a fresh new feel to the show and I hope that continues tonight.
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I'm looking forward to the Diva's Battle Royal tonight.* I just hope it's longer than 2 minutes.*


I'm gonna call it now that unless they all start in the ring suddenly, that the entrances will take longer than the match. As long as one of those Bella Twins doesn't win.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm gonna call it now that unless they all start in the ring suddenly, that the entrances will take longer than the match. As long as one of those Bella Twins doesn't win.



Ahh but what if they all come out together to Nickelback or something RAW general.

Anyways I can see it being very short as well, which is ashame and pointless, like when they have 6 on 6 tag matches and only 2 out of the 12 are involved in wrestling


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm gonna call it now that unless they all start in the ring suddenly, that the entrances will take longer than the match. As long as one of those Bella Twins doesn't win.


I hope they don't all start in the ring. The entrances have potential to be better than the actual Battle Royal. As for the winner, I don't have too much of a preference.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I expect an Eve win so it will start her slow heel turn soon.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Of all the things to look forward to you look forward to the Divas botch royal? LULZ.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope KK is on commentary for it. I kind of want to see how she does.



MMN said:


> Of all the things to look forward to you look forward to the Divas botch royal? LULZ.


I didn't say it's the only thing. It's the only scheduled match that I'm aware of. Besides I enjoy Battle Royal's. Even if the Divas are in it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The only thing to hope for in that Diva Battle Royal is for a wardrodbe malfunction to occur.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm excited to be back watching wwe again, it's been awhile since they actually had a good storyline (example: cm punk's storyline, favorite)


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

stay up and watch raw usually but i've been excited since last monday to watch, day off aswell so a few ciders whilst watching it


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

CENA THUG said:


> stay up and watch raw usually but i've been excited since last monday to watch, day off aswell so a few ciders whilst watching it



Ahh the great dilemma I face every week, to stay up til 4.15am to watch RAW or wait til Thursday, by which time everything has been talked to death. And I always start to watch it before giving up


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

an all Punk intro and Punk's face on the turnbuckles pls.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

My Raw Prediction... Triple H books Rey/Cena/Punk for the title at SummerSlam.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I just hope Raw begins with the playing of Cult of Personality.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Punk to crash the forum at the begin of the show


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips to turn heel tonight, or show a STRONG hint of it.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

JDman said:


> Trips to turn heel tonight, or show a STRONG hint of it.


bit too soon could possible happen at summerslam though screwing cena or even better punk out of the title so it sets up there feud whoch is gunna be legendary


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope we get a Beth/Nattie stare off in the Battle Royal.

Saying that though, the best we'll get is a Beth/Bella one.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JDman said:


> Trips to turn heel tonight, or show a STRONG hint of it.


Trips wont turn heel tonight. If he is going to turn heel eventually, it's far too soon. Punk has only just came back and so has Trips as chairman. It needs to be a long process imo.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

If the night opens with anything other than Cult of Personality playing and CM Punk coming to the ring WWE fails


----------



## DustyRocker77 (Jul 17, 2011)

sorry if you guys saw this, I apologize if you did:

http://safe.tumblr.com/safe/video/8354521782/500


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DustyRocker77 said:


> sorry if you guys saw this, I apologize if you did:
> 
> http://safe.tumblr.com/safe/video/8354521782/500


Thanks for that dude.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

DustyRocker77 said:


> sorry if you guys saw this, I apologize if you did:
> 
> http://safe.tumblr.com/safe/video/8354521782/500


Good share, CM Punk: the champ is here!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DustyRocker77 said:


> sorry if you guys saw this, I apologize if you did:
> 
> http://safe.tumblr.com/safe/video/8354521782/500


Good video. It was pretty funny in some parts. 

Is it just me, or does CM Punk look uncomfortable doing this kind of promotional stuff? He just seems like a really simple guy who goes to work, then comes homes and just hangs out with his buddy's. Maybe it was just because it was in the morning, and he said that he's not a morning person though.

The end was hilarious with him saying "I'm CM Punk, and your not" :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Another week another Raw, can't wait.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Why is everyone speculating Summerslam match to be a ladder match ??

any particular reason??


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

hell in a cell would be sick


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Raw needs more Devon


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if posted but Tonight We will See The Miz and R Truth Team up against John Morrison and Rey Mysterio- WWE.Com


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Almost gone from work wohoooo LOL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OH MY BROTHER!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TESTIFY!!!

The following post has been made for by the Devon World Order.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Not sure if posted but Tonight We will See The Miz and R Truth Team up against John Morrison and Rey Mysterio- WWE.Com


Comon!!! i hate these stupid pointless tag team matches!

Summerslam is in two weeks why dont do they build a proper feud between these guys instead of tag team match!!

this is what killed alex riley's push.

he went from a badass beating the fuck out of the miz to cena's tag team bitch!

wwe i am dissapoint!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Not sure if posted but Tonight We will See The Miz and R Truth Team up against John Morrison and Rey Mysterio- WWE.Com


Whey! Good to see Morrison possibly having something good to do and working with Miz/Mysterio cant be bad. Hopefully they give it some time, Morrison/Rey could create some great tag team stuff.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fire up that pipe bomb punker!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The pointless matches do need to stop. Morrison/Truth, as much as I despise them, should be built up through promos and segments, not pointless matches that won't move them anywhere from previously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That tag match has potential to be solid but I agree with Winning, that feud needs to get a little steam back to it and this isn't the way.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Here we go again with random matches. It would be so easy to build something between Truth and Morrison because kayfabe R-Truth injuried Morrison but instead they do a random match with 2 other dudes.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

it wouldn't be WWE without these feud-combining matches that add very little to the actual feuds


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

So is Punk starting off the show?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

it would appear so. WWE.com says he will i think


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully the main event doesn't have any wrestling in it. Needs a segment with Cena/Punk/HHH.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

CULT OF PERSONALITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TO KICK THINGS OFF.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm waiting at Conseco. Standing next to a balding lady with a goatee. And yes, it is a lady.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to tonight's show, I'm hoping Punk opens the show otherwise I'm gunna spend the entire show just waiting for him to turn up. I'm looking for HHH to turn up as well and do something too.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm waiting at Conseco. Standing next to a balding lady with a goatee. And yes, it is a lady.


lot of punk marks in there?? or cenation??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

now where did i put that time machine......


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Things Im looking forward to this RAW: HHH,Cena, Punk

Things Im not looking forward to:John Morrison vs R truth, random matches involving swagger and evan bourne, diva cluster fuck, Otungacutty vs _____

Well then, the last 20 minutes it is!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

WWE are a bit stupid tbh, who's the real champ? CM Punk, he beat Cena when he was champ whether he's 'left' or not he is still champ. Cena is just an Interim Champion.

I'll most likely watch tonight, just been watching highlights past 2 weeks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

capat said:


> lot of punk marks in there?? or cenation??


Some Punk. A lot of Cena kids. One guy has a WOO WOO WOOheadband. Selling Punks shirt. Pissed that I have no cash.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Cena better not interrupt CM Punk at the beginning during his speech.
But we all know he will.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Two hours until Raw. WE SO EXCITED.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Cena better not interrupt CM Punk at the beginning during his speech.
> But we all know he will.



Unless CM Punk has his megaphone with him again


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Nobody watches NXT???


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

capat said:


> Nobody watches NXT???


No, and for one reason, it sucks.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't get to watch NXT on a Monday in the UK 

Wait, I don't watch it anyways


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

capat said:


> Nobody watches NXT???


No because it is garbage.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Superstars ring stuff is set up. Im kind of to the side of the Titantron. I can see people coming through before they hit the stage. This bitch in front of me is sitting on the top of her seat, in my way of seeing the ring.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Where is Raw tonight?


Indianapolis


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can't wait for RAW tonight. A Punk/HHH confrontation will be epic.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the obvious thing to do is teach that bitch her place. Failing that a swift kick to the head should suffice.

Don't want your view of CM Punk obscured now do we?


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Superstars ring stuff is set up. Im kind of to the side of the Titantron. I can see people coming through before they hit the stage. This bitch in front of me is sitting on the top of her seat, in my way of seeing the ring.


So what sign have u to the show?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Some creepy dude is walking up and down screaming LET'S GO CENA. He's asking girls if they are eighteen. Getting a few CENA SUCKS chants from across the arena. This guy is an idiot.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't wait to see how Punk/Cena/HHH goes down.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I blame Cena's twitter pic.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I blame Cena's twitter pic.


lol good one


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cops just escorted the annoying guy out. 30 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the Cena guy...


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Why the hell would you pay money for a ticket just to act like a creepy weirdo to the point of getting chucked out?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man this forum gonna crash like no tomorrow today


----------



## DustyRocker77 (Jul 17, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Superstars ring stuff is set up. Im kind of to the side of the Titantron. I can see people coming through before they hit the stage. This bitch in front of me is sitting on the top of her seat, in my way of seeing the ring.


lol have fun!! :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Tell that bitch that you keep your pimp hand strong.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ha, that's what I get for being poor and sitting balcony... one of these days, Ill be ringside at a PPV with some hardcore fans.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Ha, that's what I get for being poor and sitting balcony... one of these days, Ill be ringside at a PPV with some hardcore fans.


take a pic & post it!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

what wwe vintage is on at 1 usually its crap and i fall asleep


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

JR posted some things on twitter implying tonight's Raw will be huge, oh and we should look out for Lawler's new t-shirt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ill post it when I get home. Some five year old next to me just randomly yelled CENA SUCKS! Caused an outrage in this side of the arena.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> JR posted some things on twitter implying tonight's Raw will be huge, oh and we should look out for Lawler's new t-shirt


He also said it would be a 3-man announce team which means Cole ruining the entire show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

60 Minutes Bitches!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

KING OF THE RING 01 waiting around for raw hope JR is right and its huge ive built it up to be summit special


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Ill post it when I get home. Some five year old next to me just randomly yelled CENA SUCKS! Caused an outrage in this side of the arena.


what a smart 5 year old. hahah


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Ill post it when I get home. Some five year old next to me just randomly yelled CENA SUCKS! Caused an outrage in this side of the arena.


lol 5 year old kid caused an outrage??

wtf?


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Its probably going to be Triple h pedigree Cm punk & turn heel !

nothing special lol :flip:flip


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

So who do we reckon is actually going to be on the show this week?

Punk/HHH/Cena/Mysterio/Morrison/Truth/Miz/Divas

Who is going to take up the rest of the time?

Evan Bourne?
Kofi Kingston?
Alex Riley?
Jack Swagger?
Zack Ryder?
Drew McIntyre?(please please please)


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Alex Riley has been De-Pushed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not even watching NCIS right now, but I want it to hurry up and get off the tv!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Miz/Truth vs. Morrison/Rey?


REALLY? REALLY????? fpalm



So is Miz now feuding with Mysterio? How far he's fallen...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

No...No....No i just remembered, A DIVAS BATTLE ROYAL TONIGHT......


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Haha Archie's kid brother probably on the Punk side of things.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Aw it's gonna be awesome to have JR kick off Raw again, especially with the magnitude that's currently running through the show.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe they'll confirm Riley's de-push and have him job to McIntyre??

And expect Kingston to be there at some stage, probably Swagger

Does anyone expect any Smackdown mid-carders to make an appearance after Morrison/Truth on Friday?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> JR posted some things on twitter implying tonight's Raw will be huge, oh and we should look out for Lawler's new t-shirt


Oh yeah! I can already predict that shirt to sell out just like Punk's and Ryder's did!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this show is going to be awesome wwe is seriously awesome as of now nothing better than the wwe live whoooooooooooooooo cult of personality


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Prediction for Raw tonight.

eve will win the Battle Royal.

John Morrison and Rey Mysterio beat The Miz and R Truth.

CM Punk and cena beat David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty for the wwe tag team champion.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Sirpepsi said:


> Maybe they'll confirm Riley's de-push and have him job to McIntyre??
> 
> And expect Kingston to be there at some stage, probably Swagger
> 
> Does anyone expect any Smackdown mid-carders to make an appearance after Morrison/Truth on Friday?


LOL where is McIntyre? He still might be on the side of the stage in Green Bay.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> LOL where is McIntyre? He still might be on the side of the stage in Green Bay.


He's became a permanent fixture in the floor of the arena, like a really awkward looking (fallen) gargoyle


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> My Prediction for Raw tonight.
> 
> eve will win the Battle Royal.
> 
> ...


Don't they have too many titles floating about them right now as it is?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

morris3333 said:


> CM Punk and cena beat David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty for the wwe tag team champion.


Oh god, that's the type of shit they always do. "These two guys are feuding, you know what would be exciting? Giving them the Tag Titles! CRAZY!"


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL im watching CM Punk from today in the morning on fox I LOL'd when he randomly started promoting his shirt while doing the weather


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> My Prediction for Raw tonight.
> 
> eve will win the Battle Royal.
> 
> ...


Let maryse win the battle royal!

Maryse > eve!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena came up on the screen and th arena filled with boos
Haaaaa


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> CM Punk and cena beat David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty for the wwe tag team champion.


That is shit, and you what the shittest thing about it? That it's probably gonna fucking happen.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> That is shit, and you what the shittest thing about it? That it's probably gonna fucking happen.


God, I hope your wrong. This would be horrible, but why would Punk wanna face his old stable? He never "ended" it, he just kind of left, without hard feeling toward Otungacutty.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nabz™ said:


> LOL im watching CM Punk from today in the morning on fox I LOL'd when he randomly started promoting his shirt while doing the weather


good stuff

liked cult of personality playing in the background


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Superstars starting. Brodus Clay vs some local dude


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

alicia fox to win the divas battle royal would be my call.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MMN said:


> Oh god, that's the type of shit they always do. "These two guys are feuding, you know what would be exciting? Giving them the Tag Titles! CRAZY!"


It's a very innovative idea that not many people would have ever thought of!
It's definitely not played out at all, I would love for them to become tag champs and then hopefully just hopefully we'll revert right back to the old WWE that we've had for the past few years, this "new" WWE is boring me.....*yawn*


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

How long until Raw starts?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Medic said:


> How long until Raw starts?


Starts at 9.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Exactly 38 mins. GET PUMPED!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> So is Miz now feuding with Mysterio? How far he's fallen...


Well who else is there for him to feud with? Besides Rey's the 3rd top face on the show after Punk and Cena, it's not like he's feuding with Evan Bourne or Yoshi Tatsu now is it?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Didn't Cena and the Miz hold the Tag Titles during their feud. I remember it well cause Miz used Skull Crushing Finale on Cena so they lost them

Point being that it wouldn't be that out of the ordinary and WWE has previous


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dark match, excuse me. Brodus wins and gets great heat.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

38 mins until Raw


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

35 minutes till raw so pumped


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Dark match, excuse me. Brodus wins and gets great heat.


Who did he beat?


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Who did he beat?


a local jobber


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Dark match, excuse me. Brodus wins and gets great heat.





yay! go big brodus!
i know he only has like 3 fans on this board, but glad to hear brodus is back.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

30 mins remaining !


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> yay! go big brodus!
> i know he only has like 3 fans on this board, but glad to hear brodus is back on WWE t.v, even if it is only superstars.


I'm interested to see how Brodus will be used as either a bodyguard or a monster.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well, ratings will start off high hopefully.*


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Half an hour until clobbering time!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ehhh. I don't want Punk vs Cena at Summerslam to be honest. It's way too predictable. I'd fancy booking them together as a team against, I dunno Miz and Del Rio. It's some different and would really shake things up having those too team together. They could have their title unification match at Night of Champions. It would be more fitting and it would garner them some more hype.

Hopefully, Raw carries on with the trend of leaving us all at the edges of our seats wondering what's going to go down on the next week's show.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Dark match, excuse me. Brodus wins and gets great heat.


Should be a good crowd then if even Brodus can get heat.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Here at the arena. Sign guy and Frank the Clown here. Sitting right by Justin Robert's cuby hole.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

27 mins to go


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cactus Clothesline said:


> Ehhh. I don't want Punk vs Cena at Summerslam to be honest. It's way too predictable. I'd fancy booking them together as a team against, I dunno Miz and Del Rio. It's some different and would really shake things up having those too team together. They could have their title unification match at Night of Champions. It would be more fitting and it would garner them some more hype.
> 
> Hopefully, Raw carries on with the trend of leaving us all at the edges of our seats wondering what's going to go down on the next week's show.


Teddy Long, is that you?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone know if there is anywhere I can watch a stream of Raw tonigh? My TV is fucked lol, typical.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

capat said:


> Let maryse win the battle royal!
> 
> Maryse > eve!


You suck.



daryl74 said:


> alicia fox to win the divas battle royal would be my call.


Why, cause she's on the poster?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Brodus could be a potential good big man heel if seasoned more.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk Cena Ladder match for Summerslam would be epic.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Here at the arena. Sign guy and Frank the Clown here. Sitting right by Justin Robert's cuby hole.


The sign guy has awesome signs!

what dose he have with him right now?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Should be interesting tonight for sure. Excited for Punk's opening promo as well as the end cliffhangar into next week.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Why, cause she's on the poster?[/QUOTE]


pretty much yes.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

15 mins.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck I've been anticipating this since Saturday I'm so fucking bored holy shit hurry up.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cmon just start already...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll add rep to anyone that can tell me where to find a live stream . I'll love you tenderly forever.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

going to be epic tonight


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> Should be interesting tonight for sure. Excited for Punk's opening promo as well as the end cliffhangar into next week.


This, and a McIntyre sighting.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> I'll add rep to anyone that can tell me where to find a live stream . I'll love you tenderly forever.


Justin.tv


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bubz123 said:


> I'll add rep to anyone that can tell me where to find a live stream . I'll love you tenderly forever.


In the forest.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll say that we'll have 6 forum crashes tonight.


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

firstrowsports.eu/watch/76288/1/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw-.html[/url]


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ten mins to go

Tick Tock


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Inertia said:


> This, and a McIntyre sighting.



Is that confirmed or are you in jest-mode at present?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

bubz123 said:


> I'll add rep to anyone that can tell me where to find a live stream . I'll love you tenderly forever.


Justin Tv maybe?



10 MINS YABBA DABBA'S


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so glad i have Family Guy re-runs to keep my occupied til RAW starts


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Odds drew McIntyre is on raw finite? 10% but Damnit there is a chance


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

live look in.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lets hope Ryder is on Raw again


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

not if he's teddy longs new assistant


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Odds drew McIntyre is on raw finite? 10% but Damnit there is a chance


There is a chance. Chance it ends well for him? 0%.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I was this excited for Raw.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

6 minutes, let's go!!!!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk better address why he is not on the new Big Gulp Cups at 7-11 :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

lou76 said:


> CM Punk better address why he is not on the new Big Gulp Cups at 7-11 :lmao


I'd mark.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

STUNNING STEVE FTW!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

endersghost said:


> I can't remember the last time I was this excited for Raw.


Last week? And then the week before that? haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

5 mins!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome, cheers for the live stream links guys, rep added. Looking forward to this alot.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Stunning Steve Austin.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Gotta love WWE Vintage collection on Sky


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The one phrase that's been playing over and over in my head is when Heyman left the announce table when ECW joined together and said on the mic _"Feel this moment JR... Feel it!"_


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Since it's not a PPV, can I please get a stream?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

3 mins


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can NCIS kick boulders so RAW can start?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Get these magnetic cars off my tv.
Hurry up NCIS!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

sharkboy justin tv bro


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Whose watching this football advert in UK right now? 

just finished.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

8*D Here we go 8*D
First one to say here we go


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HERE WE GO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go!!


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

lets gooooooo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*CM Punk told earlier this morning, that this is a 'Can't miss promo'.

Well, HERE WE GO!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's showtime. Over/under on number of forum crashes tonight - 3.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Everybody here quoting Booker T LOL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HEEERREE WE GOOOOO


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!1


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

And it begins...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Cult of Personality starts the show


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOOOT


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Woohoo Here We Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LETS GO !


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

and the greatest night in sports entertainment starts now whooooooooooooooooo wwe rules


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's clobbering time...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'll give it 6 minutes before the first crash.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

IM SO F'N EXCITED!!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This opening needs more Rtruth and cowbells.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK!

RAW hasn't started with a video package in forever!
This is going to be another epic night!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice promo to start


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I have goosebumps...watching the opening...of Raw...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR is music to my ears. Thank fuck for him.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

hope punk opens the show


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Man, I like looking forward to Raw every week.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

hurry up promo


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this a PPV or RAW!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yay video package, WWE production crew certainly earns their money with these


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

good promo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Damn, WWE is the best promo maker company I have seen. Seriously, everything they do is absolute gold.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Epic video


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome video package


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

You know a storyline is good when Raw opens up with a long promo first.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

First RAW I'll watch in a couple of months probably. Let's see if the product's actually improved.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is probably the billionth time I've listened to CoP in the past week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I so gotta get my wife to let me order that new CM Punk shirt


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice little video package there


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't fucking wait. Come on Punk!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what an EPIC way to start RAW


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I really want to know what will happen tonight.....Thank You Punk.....

GO THE FUCK AWAY COLE!!!

I'm a part of Punk's Cult of Personality!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ahahahahaha CM Punk chants before the pyro.....hope this crowd keeps the energy up all night


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Forum Crash time.. CM Punk in 5..4..3..2..1..*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo You It sign!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> First RAW I'll watch in a couple of months probably. Let's see if the product's actually improved.


why bother posting? no one cares if you watch or not


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So please Jim Ross is back. Man's a legend.

Ey, wheres JR?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

_How _is Cena legit?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, I just now noticed, that they haven't started off the show with pyro in a REALLY long time!


PUNK STARTING!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JR


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

punk!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic pop for Punk.

Let's see Cena top that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

BOOM best way to start raw the true champ


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, I was an hour away from Indy, too. I should have gone.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole opening up on commentary trololol

PUNK!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lets gooo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man I am loving this theme of Punk's


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DA MAN!!!! CM FUCKIN PUNK!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And here we go.. Pushing an already hyped storyline straight over the straight-edge to death.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eh, I don't want him to pander.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Starting with punk yaya


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole fpalm


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This Crowd is fucking wank


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Introduced as the WWE champion. I wonder if Cena will be introduced as the same


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Go away JR...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes heres Punk!

Love that tune, favorite one off the GH series.

Crowd is fucking dead.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk + Cult of Personality= Pure Awesomeness


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Epic crowd is epic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jim Ross, King!..and Cole?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Gotta say, that guitar riff that opens Cult of Personality is perfect for a wrestler opening, and I love it.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

cena is the paper champion


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

JR's voice + CM Punk opening Raw = hell yes.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

I swear that sign in the middle tv side spelt Zack wrong......


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Fucking crowed sucks. Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's going to be a long night with Cole sniping at JR all the time.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmm the crowd wasn't what I expected/hoped for but it's still decent.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Dead crowd, I was there last week and we were a million times louder...oh well PUN K!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PERMANENT JR


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Indianapolis sucks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Where's Nexus?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

CM PUNK GETTING SOME LOVE!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Decent pop, but terrible compared to last week's and MITB.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol he's getting booed


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking love jr


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Whoever has that CM Skunk sign is going to be shanked at some point.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> why bother posting? no one cares if you watch or not


Hey now.. this is the RAW dicussion thread that will probably end in 100 pages of nonsense posts. Deal with it. 

Starting off with CM Punk, awesome!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

swag along punk


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

weak ass crowd... SMH


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Love seeing JR_


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

John Cena fans booing -.-


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK YES! The real champ is here!


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

the champ is here haha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Some are booing, Some are cheering Punk" 

By some are booing, you mean like less than 5% of the audience, right? 

CM PUNK!!! CM PUNK!!! CM PUNK!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAMN RIGHT! THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck this crowd!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

face or heel?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao 'The Champ is Here'


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kiddies laying on the boos lol.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kiddies voices must have broken or piped boo's.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Straight to the point, that Punk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Indian Style sitting...shit just got real.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol, are you guys high? This crowd is shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

$64,000 question? :lmao


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

CM Punk!!! The real WWE Champion


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Marked out for "afforded"


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mixed reaction for Punk, expected way more cheers.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

6 minutes, I was right!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

fuck jerry lawler. wanker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I love the place I work, but I hate the people in charge!" 

I want that on a T-Shirt.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaGreatest said:


> face or heel?


Face


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO it's the reverse Cena chant. The guys doing "CM Punk" and the kids trying to add "Sucks".


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

cross legged means business time


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Bartman said:


> fuck jerry lawler. wanker.




Holy shit, he hasn't done anything yet


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait did the forum honestly crash during Punk's fucking entrance?? Wow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep...Punk's a face now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK YOU PUNK FOR MAKING THIS FUN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Cm punk sittin down means good ass promo!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Indian style......UH OH!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I'm here to make this FUN again!" ~ CM Punk. :-D


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking dead ass crowd


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

When did the rope colors change?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I think his promos are above the heads of some of the kids. They're just too used to Cena's "simpleton" promos.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CM PUNK!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

This crowd sucks. Didn't we say we were gonna blame RyanPelley if the crowd sucked?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Great, a bunch of kiddie Cena fans in the crowd booing Punk. Whatever, we all know who makes this shit cool and who makes it embarrassing to say you're a fan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bullydully said:


> Fucking dead ass crowd


I've been there. The crowd is fine, but for some reason the noise doesn't seem to get picked up very well.


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

crowd sucks


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a stupid question, But I've always wondered it...


Are those Red circles Punk draws on his palms supposed to represent the Stigmata??


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This crowd fucking SUCKS!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Voice of the voiceless!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk has to be the laziest wrestler ever just sits down all the time


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wth coupla weeks ago he was saying 'you fans are part of the problem'


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Cole with the " I think he's arrogant" comment, really hope those don't continue, lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty bad crowd..


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cole thinks Punk is arrogant = CM Punk is face


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Crowd sucks, last week's was better. Hampton, VA FTW.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CM Punk...QFT


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Decent pop, but terrible compared to last week's and MITB.


It's because he changed his music, I'm telling ya. 

It's a stupid reason to not like a guy as much perhaps, but he loses points IMO.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

So Punker's a full on face now, that's cool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, this crowd really deserve scraps.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Fair to say Punk's a face again.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

An unorthodox face for sure. A tweener if you want. Punk is so damn comfortable on the mic. Guy's a natural.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY a reaction out of this dead ass crowd


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I take it the crowd hates Cena.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ Cena's heat.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cena is a HEEL CM PUNK FINALLY turned him HEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

So much boos for Cena :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!!! I love Punk!!! 

John Cena is parading around as the WWE Champion. Soul Crushing Status Quo!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So kayfabe, but it's still so great to hear all this said on TV.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

"I think he is a little arrogant." - Michael Cole
Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

'Another mixed reaction" STFU Lawler, nothing, nothing, nothing new.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah tell em why you mad son


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

dont play the crowd too much!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

JDman said:


> Crowd sucks, last week's was better. Hampton, VA FTW.


This...this...this.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

tweener


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He's killing it on the mic. 8*D


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuckin cena fans man shit...


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

CM Punk is a god among men


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES! :lmao :lmao
THAT'S a belt ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Lil Jimmy sitting right next to a Punk fan.

Thats gonna be on a shirt soon: "Its not a belt, its a championship title!"


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Good few Punk shirts in the crowed. Expect to see a sea of a white Punk shirts in the coming months.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this is kinda reminding me of one of his ROH promos


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Fucking dead ass crowd


yea... still a pretty decent reaction for punk. especially considering what his reaction would have been a month and a half ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup, we will be getting a snake promo within the next month or so.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowdn sucks? lol u guys always find the best excuses.....


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> When did the rope colors change?



that's the change Punk was talking about


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no he didn't!!! Punker just said the B word 

Belt! Although he wasn't referring to his own title as it, so I guess it'll slide.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to see Punk destroy that belt. They need to have that happen.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

another epic cm punk promo.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jesus Christ, Cena barely got any cheers when he was mentioned.*


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

he said wrestler hhh boom city


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Well.. it's time to play the game"


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE H FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

preach it, Punk!

TRIPS! DIS GON B GUD!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

MajinTrunks said:


> Good few Punk shirts in the crowed. Expect to see a sea of a white Punk shirts in the coming months.


cannot fucking wait for mine...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H you better not fuck this one up


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

"Apparently it's time to play the game." LOL!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH gets a shit reaction aswell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now HHH will do whatever he can to berry Punk on the mic.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

HHH!!!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Starbuck is getting his wish if Cena comes out in due time....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"apparently it's time to play the game"

:lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Hahahaha

"apparently its time to play the game"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......And now here comes the bad Hunter comedy.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Triple H!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YESSS! WRESTLEMANIA 28 MAIN EVENT!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Apparently it's time to play the game" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT TRIPLE H POP

"Apparently its time to play the Game" :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Apparently it's time to play the game.''


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_This is gonna be so good_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHIT


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Apparently it's time to play the game :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder if Steph got Hunter a golden shovel as a gift now that he's running things.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

JDman said:


> This...this...this.


lol you're quoting yourself and agreeing with it? the fuck?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

I love punk. I guess its time to play the game.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Game time! 8*D


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Cm= this gens Austin!!!! I luv it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Triple H? Man, this RAW's ratings will start off with a BooM!*


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Decent pop, but terrible compared to last week's and MITB.


and what's kinda funny about that is everyone in the arena was filing out. (i was there obviously) so it wouldve been bigger if people would've sat there ass down. lol.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH FTW


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody else got an uneasy feeling about this?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I kinda have to laugh my ass of at most of you, since you're all in love with CM Punk now and he's barely a better wrestler than John Cena.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

battle of the champs match at summerslam


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh shit Trips has got the shovel....


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

They do have good promo chemistry from what I remember (their 2 or 3 promos I remember)


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

DOOFUS SON IN LAW


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

hahah, Aitch-Aitch-Aitch


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"H H H he's the C O O" :lmao 
Oh man, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

seriously raw should stick to chicago and madison square garden the fans are shocking should stick to smackdown for crowds like this


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What the fuck does Morrison do for business?


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

I just want to hug HHH.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

H H H LOL


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait, a John Morrison pop?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

John Morrison is good for business?

Oh god...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JOMO GOT A DECENT POP. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

JOHN MORRISON CAN'T GET NO POP!



...except for that one...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Morrison gets a huge pop


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison outpopped JR woooooo


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison mention got a big pop


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Putting Zach Ryder on Raw...Good for business


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Morrison getting more pop than JR?!? Really?!? Really?!? Really?!?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Seriously, Morrison was injured, not unsigned...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just don't see Morrison as "good business"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Huge Pop for Morrison. oShit haters :lmao
Anyway, why didn't the forum crash yet? I'm surprised.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H & John Cena are in cahoots. That's how it should go down. 

C.O.O sounds weird by the way.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And on the 7th day, Paul said, "Let there be Punk."


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Morrison? lol no no


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Morrison got a bigger cheer than Punk haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He banged Steph.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I kinda have to laugh my ass of at most of you, since you're all in love with CM Punk since he's a better wrestler than John Cena.


fixed?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH heel turn.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Pot... Kettle...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH right on all counts


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh snap!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Told he is hinting at a heel turn.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OVERRATED?

HELL TO THE NAW.

FUCK TRIPLE H. FUCK TRIPLE H.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH's heel turn...it's coming!!! 8*D


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

best start to a rw in a while and oh cm punk is awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Uh-oh, forum's about to get upset with Trips for that one :lmao

OH SHI~ Nice comeback :lmao


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Smug...overrated...not that it's a bad thing. How are those not bad things???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh shit!

Great promo so far.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is gold.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MIRROR LOL


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HHH is speechless


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT! This is fantastic


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Trips is correct.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

First time I've seen Trips get booed in a while. Probably since he was last a heel.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

punk is not overrated


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

this crowd doesnt seem to be big punk fans.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I can feel the heat coming so its time to use this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Burn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Don't be dissin' Punk!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Mick Foley mention FTW.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

HHH = Vince McMahon
CM Punk = Stone Cold Steve Austin

Has it been 7 years already?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH will ALWAYS be >>>>>> Punk..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Agree with Punk's line "It's like looking in a mirror" :lmao



> HHH will ALWAYS be<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Punk..


Fixed


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JERICHO!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

chris jericho not a bad pop


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Batista :lmao


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

No mention for Kennedy or MVP? Reaaally?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

LESNAR


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh shit! Foley and Jericho mention!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So many huge names mentioned.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk goin' to town rite dere


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

can see all three making an appearance soon enough


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol foley was mentioned


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Animal!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> I can feel the heat coming so its time to use this.


AAHHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JERICHO!JERICHO!JERICHO!JERICHO!JERICHO!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck sake Mick Foley and Lesnar got shitty pops....come on


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RUH ROH


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I kinda have to laugh my ass of at most of you, since you're all in love with CM Punk now and he's barely a better wrestler than John Cena.


Can't tell if serious or joking.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Batista... Mick Foley... Chris Jericho... Brock Lesnar.

CM Punk is pandering directly to the IWC lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This is too good...airing the dirty laundry


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

CM Punk isn't as over as I thought he would be


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Batista & Foley are bad examples. One was overrated and the other was retired.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HHH just got punk bad!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH is dropping knowledge bombs.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H and pipe bombs, gtfo...


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

its going down tonight!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH IS FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

HHH speaking truth.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

HHH just owned punk.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at this BURIAL of TNA and every other wrestling organisation.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Shot at the indys by HHH.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys like Hornswoggle


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Foley...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HHH is right he is over-rated


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brutal ownings being dished out


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Scott_90 said:


> No mention for Kennedy or MVP? Reaaally?


Both of them were fired...why would he mention them?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a great, GREAT promo so far.

No he isn't, Trips. Come on :side: Punk, and only Punk is the champ!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

You can tell Triple H is in charge. RAW is starting with 20 minute segments again.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> CM Punk isn't as over as I thought he would be


it's just the crowd. they almost boo'd hhh when he dissed punk more than they cheered punk earlier. idk just a dumb crowd.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol! Punk cut the music! Love it.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think putting Punk in the ring with Triple H for a promo was a bad move... idk, Punk comes across as a petulant kid compared to HHH. Like his voice is really high and he tries too hard to be funny.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLD UP IN THE TRUNK
:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Out of all those 4, only Mick Foley and Jericho are probably returning soon.*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol "I do love Motorhead."


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is f'n confused.

"I do love motorhead" :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"I do love Motorhead"

This is fucking epic.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Since when are Trips and Punk like ... similar in height?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok this segment is starting to drag now.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Starting to believe that this Punk/HHH fued is happening.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hold up in the truck...I do love Motorhead. Lmao!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

long ass promo here, not complaining.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

fucking awesome


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Loool promo class


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

They hate cena but punk needs more time to adjust the universe to his side


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is also the WWE Champion


BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

He's not going to promo class guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh snap.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Hunter Hearst Helmsley. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Punk is giving to him...


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Punk is going HAM!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh God with the bow!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HUNTER HEARST HELMSLEY


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this character isnt going to work if he doesnt get called out occasionally


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

OMFG punk on a mad one, f'ning awesome


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

HHH and his huge ego


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Great start to raw


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

CM Punk going HAM right now on HHH


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy fuck epic promo gonna come


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh damn, the Hunter Hearst Helmsley bow. Old school!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

CM PUNK IS ON FIRE TODAY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS. IS. PLATINUM!!!!!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god he's breaking the fourth wall again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh shit...

PIPE BOMB EXPLODING


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH will always be better than Punk.

ALWAYS.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Guys like Hornswoggle


This. haha


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Omg! He's calling HHH out on burying people!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> You can tell Triple H is in charge. RAW is starting with 20 minute segments again.


It's a GOOD promo at least. They're both making valid points. 

Great stuff


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ouch, Punk owned HHH there badly.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

That isn't a pipebomb its an atomic bomb, HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG, this is better than sex!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIT!*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

$#!T just got real! 8*D


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was actually a fairly good impression.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

punk ftw


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

I love punk, holy shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O shit...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Punk just became my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TRIPLE H IMPRESSIONS FOR THE FUCKING WIN!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh shit Punk just broke the shovel


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh fuck no!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a question, is CM Punk really an asshole? Cuz i dont know what to think.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_SHAWTS_


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Epic


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh snip snap.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Punk manages to toe the line between kayfabe & shoot in such an amazing way. He really is a natural on the mic.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh shit!! i will love cm punk if he brings up Chyna


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao this is great.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

SHOOTING!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H involved in an interesting storyline & feud?!?!?!


THANK YOU PUNK!!!!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HHH IS AMAZING


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

"skinny fat ass"?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

That impression was dead on.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

skinny fat ass??

uhhhhh


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

SKINNY FAT ASS!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Skinny fat ass?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

pussy!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Skinny fat ass?

I am confused...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Skinny fat ass???? hahaha


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

"of your skinny fat ass" - hahaaa


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Skinny fat ass. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Skinny fat ass :lmao
Punk should have never called himself that in the first place. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Skinny fat ass? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SKINNY FAT ASS WTF?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

skinny fat ass??


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Off your skinny fat ass?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. Even Hunter's calling Punk skinny fat. :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"your skinny fat ass!"

?!???? WTF?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

skinny, fat ass?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUNK IS A MOTHER FUCKING GOD!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk and Trips are gold


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

My face is melting


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Skinny fat ass? Punk's skinny _and_ fat? AMBER B, IS THAT YOU?!?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> It's a GOOD promo at least. They're both making valid points.
> 
> Great stuff


it has to be this way... if they just let punk run roughshod (promo wise) it goes no where


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

U MAD TRIPS?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Punk's face.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

skinny fatass ftl


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The little Jimmys confused why Triple H makes decisions in bed.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Skinny fat ass? lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Skinny fat ass?

Really?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SKINNY FAT ASS LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

skinny fat ass lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk just got told


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is fucking awesome...!!!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH WILL ALWAYS BE BETTER THAN PUNK.

ALWAYS


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH is going to be Fighting Mayor like Mike Haggar


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

skinnyfatass


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Skinnyfat, guys.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OH SNAP!


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

wife jokes hillarious


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CM PUnk = God Troll


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Or do you got to go ask your wifes permission first.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

OHhhh shit.... shit just got real. Lol. "Or ya gotta go ask your wife first?"


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

OWWWWWNEEEED.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, no he didn't.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Got fuckin damn!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk always calls himself skinnyfat. HHH just threw it back in his face.

That was kinda uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That's how you fucking do it!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gaaaaaaaaaah i'd KILL to know what Hunter just said to him


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fucking AWESOME GOLDEN ASS promo right there!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH IS THE FUCKING MAN...HHH KICK HIS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Sad to say HHH sucked the energy out of that exchange, too much Tweener vs Tweener action.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Punk owned HHH. Serious pwnage. Crowd is shit though. That deserved epic reactions.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Triple H looked like he almost started cracking up.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

pipe bomb


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was amazing


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Might have to give that one to HHH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"PipeBomb" *drop mic* EPIC!


THIS CROWD F'N BLOWS! WAKE UP!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Best RAW start in a long time.*


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

HHH owned

CM is GOD


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie on a pole match 8*D


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Punk MURDERED him on the mic...LMAO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The fuck was that Morrison?

Great segment, Hunter was actually great this week.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rey is over his world tilte loss, it seems.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

From a great promo to a Divas Battle Royale.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Stone Cold 2.0


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pissed that I missed the first 18 minutes of Raw. Based on the last couple minutes it looked to be good stuff.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

A diva battle royal? Urgh


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

j mo is class


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Punk just OWNED HHH. OWNED!!!


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

First time ive watched Raw live in a while. Holy shit that was good. Gotta give it to Punk although Hunter held up his end.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

That promo was awesome


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok...if thats a sample of what we would get...I am totally on board with Punk/HHH feud. I was anyway...but man, that was awesome.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

divas battle royal


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

CM Punk kicks so much ass.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I JUST WANT MOAR PUNK. ONLY PUNK WILL SUFFICE.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great promo. Tension, perfect delivery from both, no idea who is heel and who is face. Brilliant start.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*AWESOME SEGMENT! AWESOME SEGMENT! AWESOME SEGMENT!*


----------



## Crazzyman (Mar 31, 2008)

Punk=God


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

To the Tune of Cult of Personality: 

When CM Speaks, The Database dies....


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Punk OWNED HHH... OWNED HIS ASS!!! hahahaha

"Fat skinny ass"???? WTF HHH hahaha


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Great promo right there, seemed like they were just going off on eachother. Punk playing with Hunters tie was funny.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

lets hope we see more promos between those 2


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They say that CM Punk is the greatest on the mic. 

Really............Really..............Really?????????????????? SMH


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great 1st segment. Looks like Punk/HHH is gonna be the next big rivalry.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> Might have to give that one to HHH


I kinda do too. He at least held his own. Whole exchange was great.


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

Triple H got owned bad HAHA

when he said 'skinny fat ass' I laughed so bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd bang him like it was going out of business, tbh.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Wrong crowd for the ETHER CM Punk just laid out to Cripple H..they should of been in Toronto, Montreal, or Philly.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That Triple H and CM Punk confrontation was awesome. They really are doing well on making it seem real.

Next... a Diva Battle Royal that will probably last 3 minutes. They will probably have one of the Bellas, Alicia or Rosa win to make Kelly Kelly look like a solid champion the next time she defends.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

THANK THE WRESTLING GODS....WWE IS GOOD AGAIN.

Everything about that last segment was fucking awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Ok...if thats a sample of what we would get...I am totally on board with Punk/HHH feud. I was anyway...but man, that was awesome.


QFT. Punk and Trips play off each other perfectly.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Divas Royale


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I still am kinda laughing at "skinny fat ass."


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

piss break


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

I smell attitude back n the wwe


----------



## PsychoKOTR (Feb 3, 2004)

Scott_90 said:


> I think putting Punk in the ring with Triple H for a promo was a bad move... idk, Punk comes across as a petulant kid compared to HHH. Like his voice is really high and he tries too hard to be funny.


Really I always felt that Trips was the one who always tried to be funny. He is like the Jimmy Fallon of the WWE.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Brb, piss break.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kelly is fucking ORANGE lol


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I was watching the RAW is WAR from march 30, 1998 and that speech reminded me of CM Punks albeit with a bit less 'attitude' compared to then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-5PoVkAECk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

64 thousand was a reference to how much Punk made at mania By the way


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Punk is fast becoming more and more brilliant. Saw a sign "CM Punk saved Wrestling". True.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk is awesome. I could live with two hours of just hearing this guy go on and on about things that need to be addressed. His specific mention of the PG thing is interesting.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

SP103 said:


> To the Tune of Cult of Personality:
> 
> When CM Speaks, The Database dies....


Pipe bomb! KABOOOOOOM!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh jesus, Diva battle royal. Cole was right calling it a train wreck lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice job Kelly and King...call Cole a nerd when WWE is pushing the anti-bullying campaign.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Jee, I wonder who will win? Maybe the Diva who's entrance theme played for EVERY SINGLE DIVA!?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Like, OMG! Zip it Coooolle. Pleeeease!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

"Punk came back too sooN!!!!" - Punk laughs at everyone that said this. 

And goddamn Kelly Kelly. So hot


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

The only way all these broads could keep me interested was if half of them were bottomless and half of them were topless.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

why is kelly kelly talking holy shit stop


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Melina & Gail out first? FUCK THIS COMPANY :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to give that segment to HHH.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Just got in, missed the best part... Plz fill me in!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Shitty Battle Royal is Shitty.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK seriously, is Michael Cole gay? I think alot of the girls suck, but I don't oppose to having them on my TV. 

Oh wow, this match is terrible....and Kelly, you look better than you sound.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Phil is def trying too hard on the mic. I'd say Paul won the best in that exchange. So tired of this non stop Phil on Raw lately. Now I know why I'm an Impact guy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hurry up, let's get this out of the way!

That start was unbelievable. The crowd made it feel awkward in some parts, but if it was a better crowd it would have felt better.
None the less minus the crowd, it was complete PLATINUM!


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Punk's impression was good too


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL Melina got the Warlord elimination


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

1 minute royal match


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

People saying Triple H was better? You serious? Everyone he said was irrelevant.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

piss break


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Diva battle royal? Bathroom time!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Melina and Gail Kim eliminated whilst we're in a commercial? Jobbed. Haha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Awful doesn't describe this match.

Let's go Natalya & Beth...no chance they'll win.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

LOL, Kelly is owning Cole.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd..... yeesh. Can they just stay in Chicago for a few... make some forays into Canada and New York from time to time too.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Divas....time to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the hell up, Kelly.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL COLE:

"I have a red carpet in my kitchen"


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> CM Punk is awesome. I could live with two hours of just hearing this guy go on and on about things that need to be addressed. His specific mention of the PG thing is interesting.


*The man could easily do a State of the WWE address and it would be the highest rated show of the decade!*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'This is gonna be a train wreck' god i love Cole.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Guys, it was "Skinny FLAT ass", not FAT. :lmao*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

brutal promo...cant wait for punk to get what he deserves


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope this match is over when we come back from commercial


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Kelly and Cole fighting.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

JDman said:


> HHH WILL ALWAYS BE BETTER THAN PUNK.
> 
> ALWAYS


lol, okay


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Eve to win, and STFU Kelly and King.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is one of the worst Divas matches I've ever seen and that says a lot!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Honestly that promo was great. I just fucking love that there was no set face and heel, both Punk and Trips toed the line and did it brilliantly. RAW IS GETTING FUN AGAIN.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Kelly, horrible fucking voice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A commercial break for this? Jesus.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Did they really need to go to a break? They could have ended it already.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Commercial during diva's battle royal? It will be over by the time it gets back.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

GOOD GOD KELLY KELLY's VOICE IS ANNOYING!!! SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

RAW had my full undivided attention for 30 minutes and then they give me a Divas battle royal? Fail.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oh man I feel sorry for the live crowd. They got at least another 45 to 60 seconds of this match to sit through lol. *


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

JR trying to make it professional, but Cole needs to stfu


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

lets go nattie


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ eliminated??! Again, this company = fuck it.

I love how Lawler is telling Cole to pay attention to the match as if he wasn't just having a pointless ass discussion WITH Kelly & Cole. :side: Pot, kettle?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cole's doing it again!!

GET HIM THE FUCK OUT OF COMMENTARY.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Phil is def trying too hard on the mic. I'd say Paul won the best in that exchange. So tired of this non stop Phil on Raw lately. Now I know why I'm an Impact guy.


First names? Really?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did a divas match just skip to commercial?


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Did anyone else almost loose it when Punk looked at the camera when HHH was explaining? LOL


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

amazing how similar this speech is to punks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCPiMOy7SxM&feature=related

nice promo.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

MMN said:


> Honestly that promo was great. I just fucking love that there was no set face and heel, both Punk and Trips toed the line and did it brilliantly.* RAW IS GETTING FUN AGAIN*.


Unfortunately it's only that angle. Everything else is quite simply ... well, you know.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

all in all... said:


> brutal promo...cant wait for punk to get what he deserves



Funny guy is funny.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think they purposely put the diva match after Punks segment to make him seem like more of a draw because the rating is going to absolutely plummet down.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Wrong crowd for the ETHER CM Punk just laid out to Cripple H..they should of been in Toronto, Montreal, or Philly.

Either Alicia or Beth are winning.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve, beth or Alicia imo


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

If the Bella's win... I got nothing...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Shut the fuck up Kelly, horrible fucking voice.


*Imagine her in bed.
*


----------



## xxKANExx (Jan 12, 2007)

samziggler said:


> Triple H got owned bad HAHA
> 
> when he said 'skinny fat ass' I laughed so bad.


For everyone thinking this was a messup, "skinnyfat" is used to describe one who is skinny , yet has qualities like man titties and is not in shape. So instead of saying fat ass, or skinny ass, hunter said skinnyfat ass.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

c'mon end the commercials!!!!

we're missing the diva action!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Natalya eliminated... bullshit! I am down with anyone but the Bellas winning. Just no more of their untalented asses getting TV time. Still, if they win it wont matter anyways, cause the only thing that matters now is Triple H, CM Punk and John Cena.

+ The Miz and R-Truth teaming seems great.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael Cole is owning the shit out of this little bitch.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I could listen to HHH and Punk go at it on the mic for an hour. That was awesome work by both of them.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Amber B said:


> First names? Really?


Don't worry about Stanley, it's his gimmick and a bad one at that.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Oh man I feel sorry for the live crowd. They got at least another 45 to 60 seconds of this match to sit through lol. *


:agree:

Luckily for them the beer line is longer than the walk to most of our kitchens and back.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I want the Stone Cold cup + straw


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

What the fuck I just came after the advert after the Punk segment, see 5 seconds of random divas, then another break :/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> AJ eliminated??! Again, this company = fuck it.


Only good thing in the division and they treat her like this:cussin:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Imagine her in bed.
> *


I could handle it.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cole's doing it again!!
> 
> GET HIM THE FUCK OUT OF COMMENTARY.




Why? It's hilarious!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

samziggler said:


> People saying Triple H was better? You serious? Everyone he said was irrelevant.


He was at least as good. He was trying to remain an authority figure, not hit back with equal verbal jabs. In that regard, he held ground. 

Diva match feels forced, some eliminated without doing anything. I blame the WWE for not showing them how to work properly, botching everything diva related. Horrible.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

holy shit this is a LOOOOONG commercial.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Beth better win this.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Do they really think that a whole bunch of people AREN'T gonna turn off at this point?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If one of the Bella's ever win.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH carrying HBK's bags...I love it. Punk rules.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CrotchChop said:


> c'mon end the commercials!!!!
> 
> we're missing the diva action!!!!!!!!!!


be great if we come back and they act liek the m,atch never happened


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at people saying HHH won that segment, Punk destroyed HHH, ripped him to shreds, ran over the shreds, then burned the shreds to ashes, then ran over the ashes, then dumped all the wheels the ashes touched into a 100000000ft deep ocean...

... ok, maybe that's a bit much, but still... Punk>>>>>HHH in that segment.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

"Eve it's commercial break time so keep holding then not holding Alicia's foot, i'm sure the camera will cut soon" -ref to Eve.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

These bimbos are so bad at wrestling that they can´t even have an over the top rope battle royal. Half would break their neck taking a bumbp over the top rope and the other half would break their back trying to lift a body over the top rope.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really feel for the audience having to sit though that break watching them stall.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man, I don't care about her voice. Kelly is fucking hot.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually feel bad not giving a damn about the Divas division. They do work hard to put on a show. WWE creative just never puts any time into their storylines.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Commercials probably draw more than divas battle royal


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When Eve is the second best option out of 5, we're in trouble, lol. 

Alicia Fox, worst battle royal elimination ever, lol!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

omg kellys voice is hot as FUCK.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly needs to quit talking. :no:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

NoyK said:


> *Imagine her in bed.
> *


I wouldn't mind her voice while fucking her but she needs to shut up on commentary....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Michael Cole and Mickie Cole. ROFL!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Beth to win here, and at Summerslam for the Divas Championship please? Only diva worth watching wrestle.

Edit: YES! HOLY SHIT did Beth just lift 200+ pounds?*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How is Fox out she SLID UNDER THE ROPES. #WWEfail


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

J.R. with the save!
Trying to revert people back to the match. 
Speak up JR don't be afraid! 

"The odds are it's one of them" :lmao


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

is this the longest ever diva match ?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yeah I don't either of them won the segment. This business is A TEAM EFFORT. I repeat its a TEAM effort. Nobody is supposed to "win" a promo for fuck's sake. *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Mickie Cole...I'm sorry but sometimes Michael Troll seriously is the lolz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed Triple H's new minitron has 'Vocare Ad Regnum' which is latin and means "to call to the kingdom of".


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

MMN said:


> Man, I don't care about her voice. Kelly is fucking hot.


Yeah, she's hot when she's silent.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BETH WON. THERE IS A GOD.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Phil is def trying too hard on the mic. I'd say Paul won the best in that exchange. So tired of this non stop Phil on Raw lately. Now I know why I'm an Impact guy.


I thought you got banned, fatty?


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Did Bella just punch Eve in the vagina?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Beth. Fuck yes.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kelly, Cole, & King all on commentary together. 


Not even JR can save this. He sounds drowned out. 

BETH FUCKING PHOENIX!!! 

OK that match was awful, but awesome finish!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is good at least... some talent in the match at Summerslam


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Beth's a fucking superstar.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Those Bellas really struggled to get out of that didn't they!?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

That was pretty awesome, actually.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WWE is just plain cruel. They give me a high with the HHH/Punk promo and then they give me a downer with this diva battle royal. Glad to see Beth won though.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

wow beth phoenix won


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I must say, that was impressive strength from Beth!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

YES! Beth won. Is fucking right.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

At least Beth won, better than the annoying Bellas.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool strength display by Beth actually. 

HAHA BETH IS GOING HEEL! HAHAHA


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kelly sounds bored...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Beth won! someone who's actually GOOD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Beth should just kill K2 in 30 seconds, right?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*oh geez, who didn't see that one coming! *


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh thank god! Finally a real women's wrestler back in the spotlight.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

A female heel turn....cool.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk definitely has a say backstage! 

YES! Beth heel again.....good!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

F&CK YES...Beth kicking Kelly Kelly's @$$. I hope Beth wins at SS.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Beth Heel Turn What the Fuck!


WHAT HAVE YOU DONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh snap Beth is epic


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

K2's ass crack


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Beth as heel? Would be awesome... but I just don't care about the Divas division anymore.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Beth heel turn eh


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUNK IS A MOTHER FUCKING GOD!!!!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Ass crack!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Beth heel turn!!!

Fuck yeah! I hated her as a face.

Oh yeah and Kelly, crack kills girl.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to go, Beth! I agree with Cole.

Fuck off, Lawler :side:

:lmao @ that fan: "What have you done?!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you baby Jesus.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

No!!! not kelly kelly! she's so hot, she doesn't deserve to be hurt


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

uh oh...she's got the pipebomb!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Beth going ODB on us


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

nice ass crack kelly


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Steve. said:


> Don't worry about Stanley, it's his gimmick and a bad one at that.


I'm not completely anti-troll...sometimes they make me laugh. That guy just isn't very good at it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

dat was aryt


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I see ass crack from KK!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cole - "WAY TO GO BETH!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Guy is too much

Like boyfriend, like girlfriend. PIPE BOMB!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

all in all... said:


> brutal promo...cant wait for punk to get what he deserves


He already has it it brah

EDIT: i <3 Beth


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

beth , a real wrestler. YESSS


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Oh thank god! Finally a real women's wrestler back in the spotlight.




That's what I was gonna say 


Enough of this fucking awful Bella Twins shite...*shudder*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BETH TURNED HEEL. THERE MIGHT BE TWO GODS.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Beth is pissed Kelly Kelly hit on CM Punk LOLOLOL.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kelly Kelly is really cute, but kill her Beth! It's about time you got your title back!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good point by cole


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks punk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. That was an actually impressive spot by Beth and the Bellas.

Oh, and pipe bomb by Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad Beth will get buried by the stink face.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good news Beth won
Bad news, they're going to make her job


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wait a minute. Aren't her and CM Punk dating? Oh gee... I wonder why the "wrestler" is getting the push. I think Natalya deserves it more, but whatever. *


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm, it's almost as if Beth and Punk know each other inside and out...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Who did I say would win? And even a heel turn with it..good business.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome crack shot of Kelly woooooooo


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly looks unhealthy with THAT much fake tan.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank god Beth won. I've literally never heard of or seen most of those Diva's before.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Banging Punk has finally paid off for Beth. You go girl! Work that hustle.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Beth is back, won the battle royal and is heel again. Thank God. FINALLY someone pushed to make the Diva division interesting while Kharma is gone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

YOU WERE MY FRIENDDDDD!!!!


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Even her ass crack is orange.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole is fuckin annoying get him offf commentary NOW!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead ass crowd


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait...did a Beth heel turn just cause a database error? Wow, never thought the divas division would do that.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

awesomeeeeeeee


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

wait so Beth was a face?

lol, I don't even know the difference between these chicks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beth be taking lessons from her awesome bf the Punker! 

Get rid of Truth please. I want to watch Miz.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Really? REALLY?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Beths tits :yum: I'd love to bang those two blondes.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Suddenly the divas division got interesting again with Beth turning heel


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

saw that coming


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWEEEEEEESOME TROOF


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Remember the thread I made of Miz and Truth starting a tag team? You doubted me? Well, here's the answer :lmao*


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't mind the heel turn but that was a bit quick and should've punished Kelly more, maybe she's not used to her upgraded implants yet.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

R-Truth is great!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CONSPIRACY! C...O...N....spiracy?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like the R Truth/Miz against Trips rumour was true


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

C-O-N-....SPIRACY


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

miz considering it


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

I still would...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

sjfc said:


> Even her ass crack is orange.


QUOTE OF THE NIGHT!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Troof


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Banging Punk has finally paid off for Beth. You go girl! Work that hustle.


Wait i thought he was banging Lita...


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn. I missed the Punk and Trips promo.



I will have to catch it later.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

c - o - n.......SPIRACY


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Miz gon' get got


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It's not just a mistake, it's a Miztake.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scott_90 said:


> Beths tits :yum: I'd love to bang those two blondes.


Just Beth for me. Kelly does nothing for me


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok it's kinda racist that Truth can't spell conspiracy. But still sorta funny. Like an old person falling down.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

'I assure you we are nothing alike.' was pretty funny.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> Dead ass crowd


Are you saying they should've been excited for that Diva's Battle Royal?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking a, im loving new cracked out psycho Truth


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Truth & Miz could be a hilarious tag team. "Why am I talking to myself?!"

Truth actually has a point. Crack = Clarity?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol dumb zookepah


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

c-o-n-spiracy


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Cole is fuckin AAAAAAAAAAWESOOOOOOOOOME keep him on commentary FOREVER!!!


Agreed. The commentary was so entertaining at the start I forgot there was a match going on. Thought it was just a 4 man promo.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly is such an amazing seller. Just look at her facial expressions at the end.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I love where this is going.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is actually pretty awesome! It will be entertaining.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Truth is amazing. :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

RAW desperately needs a new theme song at this point...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So It's The Awesome Truth vs. The Spot Monkeys?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DON'T GIT GOT, MIZ :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

truth is awesome


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't be the only one who wants to see Kelly Kelly get her face fucked up by someone like Aja Kong. She's so freakin' annoying. Glad to see Beth turn heel.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Punk's criticisms were nothing new and it seemed like everything he was saying was just exactly what the IWC Punk smarks wanted to hear. Entertaining, yeah, but I can see it getting old really quickly if it's just going to be this "edgy" borderline worked shoot type of stuff every week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perro said:


> Wait i thought he was banging Lita...


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Remember the thread I made of Miz and Truth starting a tag team? You doubted me? Well, here's the answer :lmao*


Kudos.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*holy shit. Who is writing this storyline? More than two wrestlers are being intertwined which just adds more depth and layers to it. I want to know. It can't be vince and I swear it ain't gewirts--either that or he learned how to write a compelling story over the last five years. *


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL?!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. H's :lmao


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cole is not really funny anymore. He is ruining the commentary. Get him the fuck outta there!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was praying to god Bella 1 and 2 didn't win


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

lol good point by truth.. didn't even think about that


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth and Miz are both great. So fucking entertaining.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

still no cena=a result


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Why am I talking to myself. :lmao


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rey lost last week. Morrison lost on Smackdown. Yeah they're definitely winning tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I think this C-O-N spiracy is gonna have a big storyliine in the future


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

perro said:


> Wait i thought he was banging Lita...


Stopped that a long time ago


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And again a Divas match that makes the Divas incredibly irrelevant. Now they can go UNDER the ropes and they still get eliminated. How embarrassing.

At least Beth is heel again.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

so will HHH tell us who the real anonymous raw GM is????

or will they just never bring that up ever again?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Truth making lots of sense... o yeah, c o n spiracy!

And Miz held his own with him as well... brilliant segment.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I LOL'd at Truth warning Miz about getting got!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rap just plain sucks, & using it for a wrestling show, just makes it worse.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Honestly, I don't mind Miz and Truth teaming up and even becoming tag champions.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. H's.

HAHAHAHA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> Wait i thought he was banging Lita...


He's a multi tasker


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I had class, can someone fill me in on the best part of Raw? Figures by the time I get in the Divas match is on... Wish they'd open with that garbage and save the punk / hhh stufff...

I like Truth and Miz's chemistry... Hope they don't have Rey and Morrison win...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

So will Beth now be the new Michelle..you know banging a superstar to get ahead...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Truth has got to be writing his stuff himself the writers can't come up with such great shit.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Sin Cara was removed from the Summer Slam video. I wondered how quick that was going to happen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Rap just plain sucks, & using it for a wrestling show, just makes it worse.


Get that close minded bullshit out of here. We're here to enjoy Raw, not hear some close minded fool whine about a music style that they don't understand a damn thing about.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They are probably airing all the commercials now, so later there can be a segment that wont get interrupted.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*With that last promo I think I realized this WWE title picture goes way past just the CM Punk storyline. I'm like a fat kid in a candy store, just dying to know what happens next, which turn we will take. I haven't felt that way about a WWE storyline since Jericho/HBK...*


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


When exactly did this happen?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> He's a multi tasker


If I was in this business, so would I


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Think they're going to be bringing Stephanie back as an on-screen character again soon?


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

spoke too soon


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh Cena


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena slapped him in the ass there.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The (paper) CHAMP is here! :-D


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The WWESHOP.com WWE Champion**


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole no selling Lawler's lame jab = win.

:lmao :lmao @ Josh coughing when he called Cena WWE Champion. Josh needs to be where Lawler is


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

"ladies and gentleman my guest at this time the paper champion john cena"


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

punk vs cena wwe title match at summerslam so obvious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get him off my fucking screen! FUCK YOU CENA!!!! 

More Punk, Less Cena. 

I'll give Truth credit for one thing. This is the best theme song he's ever had.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Cena's title all official looking now?


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> So It's The Awesome Truth vs. The Spot Monkeys?


You havent seen the morrison matches against sheamus or mysterios vs punk have you?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

X-Static said:


> Ugh Cena


this.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

TROOF!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The irony of people in Cena shirts booing Cena. Wow.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey you know what they should do...........turn Cena HEEL!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So what happens when Truth slips up and says the n word?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome promo to start... both HHH and PUNK were awesome... crowd think just didn't know who to cheer thats why they were a bit quiet.

P.S. read that at a house show the other day, truth and Miz attacked Cena Punk at the end, so looking like its going to happen here tonight... I'd say Truth and Miz attack a Cena Punk Promo and obviously will get tanked.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is so fucking LLLLAAAMMMMMMEEEEEEE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so would anyone else mark out if Truth tagged in one of his invisible friends?

cause i would.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG DEVON IN THE RAFTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

EXQUIIIIIIIIIISIIIIIIIIIIITE

I HAVE ARRIVED TO PARTAKE IN TOMFOOLERY


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk "Best In The World" T-Shirt- 3
Cena's "CeNation" T-Shit- 1


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn this crowd sux.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I miss Daniel Bryan being on RAW  That was the only thought that popped into my mind when The Miz walked out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

DAMNIT CUT IT OUT WITH THE COMMERCIALS!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz was on Lopez Tonight, Punk was on Jimmy Kimmel...is anyone from WWE gonna go on an actual funny comedian's show?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Coles Orgasm for Miz < JR orgasm for Stone Cold


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

The vest r-truth is wearing gives me an idea, similar to D'lo, have him perform a moonsault with a loaded vest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it just me or has J.R. hardly said a word all night?


----------



## xXxJENTSCHxXx (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgne6kdo24

MUST WATCH, JUST HAPPENED TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, love Miz's reaction.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just need to ask, does Miz give Cole blowjobs or something?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Miz to follow Jericho's footsteps..*


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

The Miz is a future Hall of Famer. Given enough time that man's gonna be in the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So what happens when Truth slips up and says the n word?


seems inevitable, doesnt it


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the miz dancing...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

What's with all the commercials tonight?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So what happens when Truth slips up and says the n word?


When I saw this, I immediately thought of Booker T callin Hogan the N word back in the day


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Too many ads


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Why am I talking to myself. :lmao


Miz has had some one liners in the past 3 weeks that I thought were the funniest part of the entire RAW, including anything CM Punk said. The Miz is still fucking legit awesome. 

The only thing about him I "dislike" is his entrance with 3 fingers in the air thing. Kinda goofy. He rocks as guests on TV shows though. Probably the coolest guy on the show to hang out with IRL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> So will Beth now be the new Michelle..you know banging a superstar to get ahead...


I'm thinking Beth is taking over the role Kong was suppossed to have by going back to her old dominant heel character. Any chance to see Kelly get beat up is a good one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If I get another commercial about some British thing..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Miz was on Lopez Tonight, Punk was on Jimmy Kimmel...is anyone from WWE gonna go on an actual funny comedian's show?


I hope that you're not trying to say that Leno is funny.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They could have finished the entrances and THEN take a commercial break. 
I'm definitely not going to complain about how many breaks there will be, 'cause the last few weeks when they've had a lot of 
breaks, the ending was amazing. So I'm excited!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

RAW must be running super late tonight... that is why they are trying to rush through the commercials.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL BREAK!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> so would anyone else mark out if Truth tagged in one of his invisible friends?
> 
> cause i would.


i would if the other wrestler acts like he's being attacked by the invisible guy


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> So will Beth now be the new Michelle..you know banging a superstar to get ahead...


GTFO!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is really just..... something needs to happen to the crowds the WWE is drawing and hopefully the angles/direction the WWE is taking now might draw back the great crowds.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who would welcome a miztruth bromance?
Big fan of The Miz, not so much R-Truth but it would be a somewhat interesting spin on this boring 'conspiracy' stuff


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> so would anyone else mark out if Truth tagged in one of his invisible friends?
> 
> cause i would.


Lol, that would be hilarious. Even funnier would be Morrison or Mysterio selling invisible punches.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So what happens when Truth slips up and says the n word?


I'll be marking


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Headliner said:


> So what happens when Truth slips up and says the n word?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lots of commercials. Another 15 minute overrun tonight?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Cowabunga said:


> What's with all the commercials tonight?!


Gotta pay for Punks new contract somehow...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I hope that you're not trying to say that Leno is funny.


that's the first thing that popped up in my head as well


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I hope that you're not trying to say that Leno is funny.


I'd actually PREFER Lopez over Leno :side:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Gotta pay for Punks new contract somehow...


:lmao

Repped.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

bubz123 said:


> ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL BREAK!


They doing what they use to do all the time back in 98/99 get all the comercial obligations out of the way early so they have as much time as possible for the main event or ending promo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> so would anyone else mark out if Truth tagged in one of his invisible friends?
> 
> cause i would.


I just might...

and when did all this Devon love happen..and why


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe R-Truth, and his invisible friends can take on Shawn Michaels, and God since he no showed that one event, he owes the WWE.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

@WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
R-Truth and The Miz have another thing in common: they've both teamed with John Morrison and still salvaged their careers #RAWTonight

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Miz and truth just cut an amazing promo. Surprised it didn't make TV it was awesome.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

over 1000 viewing the raw forums :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Following post has been made for by Devon World Order.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Miz and Truth brilliant!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I'd actually PREFER Lopez over Leno :side:


I agree. His sitcom was hilarious.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. I just saw a TNA clip in which Sting (who is still champion) is now "Joker" Sting and he was holding Eric Bischoff hostage with a crow. Yeah. That actually happened. I'll stick with CM Punk and Miz thank you very much.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*LOL did anyone else get a UFC pay per view commercial? WWE is so brazen they'll happily give up their pay per view dollars all to say that "they are not our competition?" Someone in need business production needs to be slapped like a bitch after that.*


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ugh ... Vanilla Midget


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got here. I wanted to add that CM Punk came off really heelish tonight. I hope he stays this way. I don't see how him being a face could really work as well. He's a natural heel. Anyone else think he came off very heelish?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is wrong with Rey's gut? Looks like a pregnant midget.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

J.R. needs to talk more. He's hardly said a word tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone else in Wisconsin getting sick of the "AbusedinWisconsin.com" adverts for people suing because some priest touched them in a naughty way?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena and the Miz hanging out with Justin Beiber. fpalm

No more Micheal Cole.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy tits. I called that Beth Phoenix heel turn when it was down to five divas. Good thing, though. Its easier to boo a chick when she's not a skinny, perfect little barbie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And I just lost my signal....fuck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rey sucks. We want Colt Cabana! JEWYAKA JEWYAKA


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

cena you turned tables on me, you turned the tables on wrong way, jup


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JR hasn't said much


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

How come Rey doesn't get launched anymore for his opening?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

all in all... said:


> seems inevitable, doesnt it





killacamt said:


> When I saw this, I immediately thought of Booker T callin Hogan the N word back in the day


Can't wait.

"LIL JIMMY GOT JOHNNY'D! JOHNNY LOOKED AT LIL JIMMY AND SAID COME HERE LIL NIG!"


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

damn, new page per refresh. it's hottt  i expect HHH breaking CM Punk's head


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

A Miz-truth ain't no lie... it's awesome!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic silent pop for Morrison.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did HHH call CM a skinny fat ass? :lmao

Isn't that an oxymoron


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

For Fuck Sake Can't Cole Go The Fuck Away!?!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Following post has been made for by Devon World Order.


stop or you'll make the board crash


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The crowd goes mild for Morrison!


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Sweet, Miz/Morrison in the ring again.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

This match will boring three highfllyers and the miz = boring


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HURR DURR MORRISON IZ NOT OVER LOLZ

There, I said it. Am I cool now?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

JR is way too quiet tonight.

He has to find his groove again. Cole and King are dominating the mic.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I just realized how well stocked the WWE is for young talent compared to TNA.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swear to god, he walks like he just had vagina surgery.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Miz to turn face and team back up with Morrisson.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Now Morrison comes out to silence after getting a major pop at the mere mention of his name before. This crowd is confused.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Raw needs DEVON, fuck Cm Punk...

DWO


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Morrison is smaller than Mysterio now. fuck this shit gonna watch some Devon on youtube.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

boring, give us the main segment/match


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

can someone photoshop this like he's sitting i na tub?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

magcynic said:


> How come Rey doesn't get launched anymore for his opening?


*I'm going go guess that they no longer do it because of his knees. No need for any unnecessary compression with as many surgeries as he's had. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Miz and truth just cut an amazing promo. Surprised it didn't make TV it was awesome.


What did they say, briefly?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't believe its been an hour already....


Ending to this show better be awesome


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Miz has had some one liners in the past 3 weeks that I thought were the funniest part of the entire RAW, including anything CM Punk said. The Miz is still fucking legit awesome.
> 
> The only thing about him I "dislike" is his entrance with 3 fingers in the air thing. Kinda goofy. He rocks as guests on TV shows though. Probably the coolest guy on the show to hang out with IRL


I don't like Miz but it is apparent that his strongest strength is his mic skills. Decent in the ring too. I'm just happy he stopped the hoorah and has loosened up on the awesome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WE WANT DEVON!! *clap, clap, clap clap clap* WE WANT DEVON!!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Shut the hell up Cole. They bring back JR but relegate him to color commentary, very occasionally getting to call the match, meanwhile Cole keeps going on and on and on and on. Put his ass on Smackdown and let him call that show only.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why don't I like John Morrison?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

eireace said:


> A Miz-truth ain't no lie... it's awesome!


This^^^


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> Did HHH call CM a skinny fat ass? :lmao
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron


Not at all. Skinny fat means while your limbs are slender, you can have a pudgy stomach or look straight up bloated. Punk has been calling himself skinny fat for years.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

all in all... said:


> can someone photoshop this like he's sitting i na tub?


No but i could find a guy that could photoshop semen on it. you know how it is :shocked:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> JR is way too quiet tonight.
> 
> He has to find his groove again. Cole and King are dominating the mic.


It's because Cole keeps going on a RANT. JR has always been about what happens in the ring. Hard to do that when Cole can't shut up for 2 seconds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he misses...


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Another advert!?!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL at the guy who screamed BOOYAKA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Swear to god, he walks like he just had vagina surgery.


Sometimes a vagina is need of repair...don't judge


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Another commercial? WTF


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

another commercial?!?!?


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> This crowd is really just..... something needs to happen to the crowds the WWE is drawing and hopefully the angles/direction the WWE is taking now might draw back the great crowds.


There are not good crowds anymore, just go to a rockshow, much more people are worried about thinking about what to say in the internet and filming it whit their cellphones anyway. I miss the 90's...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Advert fs


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

damn commercial break


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

They sure are taking a lot of commercial breaks tonight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*RAW is definitely running late tonight, and we'll probably get a 30 minute segment at the end. *


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

THESE ADVERTS ARE TAKING THE PISS NOW


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

dude... another commercial? really?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JR's rather outspoken in his dislike for 3-man commentary teams. Probably trying not to crowd the match.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

So far the show is good. About time Beth turned back into a monster. Miz is really over as a babyface but still working heel mode. Mixed reaction for Punk tonight considering he is very heelish


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Why are there so many adverts tonight? It's worse than usual!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf's with all these adverts.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

WTF??? ads every minute! I know they ran long on the opener, but this is sick! they better have a big ending there saving time for!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOYAKA! lol


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

whats with the commercials?? my god


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice botched spin kick by Morrison!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

what the fuck is wrong with those ads. it's overflown with them. i couldn't enjoy the meaningless match


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Again with these commercials. Something big is probably planned for the end.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

So many adverts


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

They need to stop Morrison doing these moves if he can only hit his target 3 times out of 5.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That opening segment was all sorts of wonderful uncomfortableness. The reaction and confusion of the fans is awesome too. They don't know who to back and when we add Cena to the mix, this whole thing is just a beautiful mess. I love it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah there has to be a huge overrun with these many breaks. I'm fine with it, first segment lasted 20 minutes, shitty filler, then probably 10:30 and onwards will be the good stuff with maybe 1 advert if that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

eireace said:


> A Miz-truth ain't no lie... it's awesome!


That's Because It's The Awesome Truth


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who marks for advertisement? Anybody have that in their sig?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Carrey's getting old fast


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Did HHH call CM a skinny fat ass? :lmao
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron


No. Skinny-fat is a term typically used in bodybuilding for someone who is of a average or low body weight, yet with a moderate to high body fat %. Being at a low weight does not make you lean, your body fat % is what determines that. For example, you can be a skinny 150 pound male but have 25%+ body fat and have no muscle definition, aka Skinny-Fat. Another way of putting it is.. someone who's technically skinny going by the BMI but has the body fat % of a woman because they don't work out or eat right.

CM Punk isn't actually skinny-fat, at least not at the moment, so it must be some kind of inside joke.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> Why are there so many adverts tonight? It's worse than usual!


*RAW is definitely running late tonight, and we'll probably get a 30 minute segment at the end.
*


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I hate when wrestling interupts the adverts smh.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

ENOUGH OF THE DAMN COMMERCIALS. We are now about done with the first hour and we haven't even been through 2 full matches yet. I know the CM Punk/HHH promo took a while, but damn, there's no excuse to take so damn long for these entrances.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

These fucking commercials need to end.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol what is with all the love for Devon


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're knocking out the commerical breaks tonight, the last segment must be pretty important.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

There are mixed reactions most a lot of the RAW Roster nowadays :

Cena
Punk
Miz
Truth
Ryder


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT'S ON JENSON BUTTONS MIND.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I want Joker Sting to show up with his pet bird.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

nice botch morrison


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WE WANT DEVON! WE WANT DEVON! WE WANT DEVON!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crazy Amount of Commercial Breaks = AWESOME ENDING!


----------



## ThatAwesomeKid (Aug 9, 2010)

punk = ratings = adverts


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Not at all. Skinny fat means while your limbs are slender, you can have a pudgy stomach or look straight up bloated. Punk has been calling himself skinny fat for years.


Ah I see. Scott Steiner was watching that going "HUNTER YOU SUCK AT THIS YOU FAAAATAAAASSSS! I'M HUNGRY!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

button's head and shoulders advert is terrible


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

Devon could really SAVE_US from these commercials


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Lol what is with all the love for Devon


Devon is the GOAT.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> ENOUGH OF THE DAMN COMMERCIALS. We are now about done with the first hour and we haven't even been through 2 full matches yet. I know the CM Punk/HHH promo took a while, but damn, there's no excuse to take so damn long for these entrances.


Gotta make up for not going to commercial for the last 30 minutes...


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr. Pepper's Penguins? Really Jim? Really?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

We've had about 4 commercial breaks in 25 minutes, each of which last about 4 minutes, that makes up for 9 minutes of Raw after the first segment, wtf!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

No one man should have all that power directed straightly to the COO(OOO) HHH. He's not fair to be projected as the guy who got all those ads on our heads


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> There are mixed reactions most a lot of the RAW Roster nowadays :
> 
> Cena
> Punk
> ...


It's a good thing imo. I like it when characters aren't completely black or white, nice to have some depth to them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ThatAwesomeKid said:


> There are not good crowds anymore, just go to a rockshow, much more people are worried about thinking about what to say in the internet and filming it whit their cellphones anyway. I miss the 90's...


Haven't been to many over the years... but I hit Bon Jovi and that place was loud. 

I think it is more due to many things just being substandard now... it's all about quantity and being flashy and less about substance. Everything is that way now sadly.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

What's up with all the Devon posts?


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> JR's rather outspoken in his dislike for 3-man commentary teams. Probably trying not to crowd the match.


The problem is you have two men that don't really have characters (JR and King) with a guy that's portraying an out-spoken, "I hate the guys next to me" character. King and JR can't call the matches because Cole is always speaking his mind. I get he's a heel commentator, but I wish there was an option to shut-off the announcers. One second Cole is actually a standard commentator, the next he's a hater. Character inconsistency annoys me...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

since the opening promo RAW has almost put me to sleep


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> I want Joker Sting to show up with his pet bird.


This. My head might explode. :gun:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I want something huge to happen again, I think it will, they want to have huge momentum leading into SS.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

So I've been in Europe for 5 weeks and I come back to find out that Punk is WWE champion, is cutting shoot promos on the WWE and Triple H is head of the company. The fuck?


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

When Punk was TALKING about guys that WWE let go that they should not have, he forgot to mention Devon


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Devon Dudley sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

looked like he was going to spank rey


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JR is starting to talk a little bit more.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jerseysfinest said:


> What's up with all the Devon posts?


He's taken Otunga's job as resident IWC lovetoy.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> We've had about 4 commercial breaks in 25 minutes, each of which last about 4 minutes, that makes up for 9 minutes of Raw after the first segment, wtf!


Miz and RTruth need to win this... Terrible for them to be jobbing to Riley, and now Morrison and Rey Rey!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Devon wouldn't have botched like Morrison did.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> I want Joker Sting to show up with his pet bird.


He walks into Cena's locker room and the bird guards Cena to keep him from ruining another end segment.


----------



## Dark-mask (Apr 6, 2010)

these commercials are just... fucking..!!


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

was i the only one to be disappointed with the reaction punk got? didnt sound very loud to me tbh


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Every move Mysterio makes 'WAAAA'


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

rcc said:


> So I've been in Europe for 5 weeks and I come back to find out that Punk is WWE champion, is cutting shoot promos on the WWE and Triple H is head of the company. The fuck?


You also forgot to add the reaction across the globe and fan support Devon has received.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Devon Dudley sucks.


Yes Devon Dudley sucks but Devon is amazing.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

why is Cole still on commentary......for fuck sake


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> since the opening promo RAW has almost put me to sleep


*Well I hope you go the fuck asleep and save your negativity for a review thread tomorrow... Just saying*


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn I think my expectations to the last 45 mins of Raw recently have now gone a bit too high


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think Morrison necessarily botched. Miz looked to be a little out of position.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Stupid cole shut the fuck up already...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Beelzebubs said:


> He's taken Otunga's job as resident IWC lovetoy.


Um...ok


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> Devon Dudley sucks.


you obviously don't know about the G.O.A.T.

keepup_SON


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

cdh409 said:


> When Punk was TALKING about guys that WWE let go that they should not have, he forgot to mention Devon


That's an awful idea for business seeing as Devon is huge in TNA and it may grab peoples interested in that company...


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Haven't been to many over the years... but I hit Bon Jovi and that place was loud.
> 
> I think it is more due to many things just being substandard now... it's all about quantity and being flashy and less about substance. Everything is that way now sadly.


People just aren't as surprised by the product anymore (in my opinion). It's become more of a watch-to-enjoy product rather than yell off the top of your lungs. I used to think it was just a few bad crowds, but it's become a constant theme during a handful of RAWs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What is with all the love for Devon Dudley, LIKE OH MY BROTHER!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is that a "Truth Truth Truth" chant????


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Devon is God period. Get with the program, son.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> What's up with all the Devon posts?


Check out the stickied Summer of Devon thread in the TNA section.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> I want Joker Sting to show up with his pet bird.


:lmao

That would be great


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Miz-Truth for the win!!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> He's taken Otunga's job as resident IWC lovetoy.


Unfortunatly. Once one person does it, the sheep all follow. "Devon is the man!!!"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So all these ad breaks are being done now so that we can get an ending segment about the main event of Summerslam being a Champion vs Champion match to decide the undisputed WWE Champion? Okay, i thought so.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

COLE..SHUT THE FUCK UP, you stupid piece of shit!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

STING.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The problem with this match? I've seen it a million times. 

Seriously, don't they do the same singles stars team up tag match every single week and it hits all the same beats every single time: When all four wind up outside, it means its commercial time. A face gets in trouble and the match can NEVER end until we get a hot tag. And in the match we will see basically every single tradgemark move from both sides.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whoa, that dropkick was NICE.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Miz-Truth for the win!! but nice kick Rey!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Great counter by Rey.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Punk forgot to mention Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

John Morrison is wearing Adidas. Maybe if he can actually get over he can get a commercial deal.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

how did truth kick out of that?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TripleG said:


> The problem with this match? I've seen it a million times.
> 
> Seriously, don't they do the same singles stars team up tag match every single week and it hits all the same beats every single time: When all four wind up outside, it means its commercial time. A face gets in trouble and the match can NEVER end until we get a hot tag. And in the match we will see basically every single tradgemark move from both sides.


And its been the same for the past 12 years whats the point you are making?


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on R TRUTH, tag in one of ur invisible friends!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JC Magnus said:


> People just aren't as surprised by the product anymore (in my opinion). It's become more of a watch-to-enjoy product rather than yell off the top of your lungs. I used to think it was just a few bad crowds, but it's become a constant theme during a handful of RAWs.


I just hope something can ignite the crowds again... but then, I think a lot has to do with the kids and dragging parents that might not care as much with them.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Truth's between the ropes...what could possibly happen here?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Did Morrison just do Sin Cara's top rope finisher?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does anyone else see Morrison wearing sports/running shoes?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"A dropped call to the 619 area code." rofl


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

YEAAAAHHHH


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I personally think Morrison is more agile than Sin Cara.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like a clean win to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Great return, Morrison.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TROOOF


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

YES!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Heels win, great!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked Truth and Miz picked up the win.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice, Rey's team lost.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

TRUTH!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

At least the right team won! 

hahaha Miz's music after an R-Truth pin? THE FUCK? haha


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome last 3-4 minutes of action in that match.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats 2 losses for Morrison. why even bother bringing him back..jeez


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison loses again :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon would make this match a 5 star classic carrying everybody in the ring. Devonites Testify


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, R-Truth with the pin, but Miz music plays... 
:lmao


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Truth gets the win, we get The Miz's theme... I want my silence, damn it!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That was a decent little match. Miz looked good tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hahaha Morrison jobbed to a DEVONITE.

D-TRUTH JUST MADE MORRISON GET GOT!


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

thank god.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm really surprised they won! Nice!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well-orchestrated match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at Morrison losing twice in a row after his return. Seriously lol worthy. If it was anybody else I'd be complaining they were screwing him over.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Great return, Morrison.


He has a vagina let him off


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

John Morrison 0-2 since coming back. Times are good.

LOL at Miz's music hitting.

Miz attacking Morrison?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So a rock bottom is a finisher but a rock bottom done while doing a back flip isn't?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Truth just used paydirt shelton's old move (it looked like he did)


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice end.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JR reacting to Michael Cole is a breath of fresh air. As long as Lawler shuts the fuck up.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Miz beatdowns are weak lol


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Drew McIntyre now plzz!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know why JR bothers.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice, morrison beatdown

bring out henry to finish the job


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz and Morrison? Ah, we're going down this well-beaten track...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

rcc said:


> So I've been in Europe for 5 weeks and I come back to find out that Punk is WWE champion, is cutting shoot promos on the WWE and Triple H is head of the company. The fuck?


hahaha boy ur missed a lot


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Troof gets the pin and Miz's theme plays, haha.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

A botched finish to what was otherwise a good match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol water bottle takedown!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In wrestling, getting hit in the face with a water bottle = DEATH


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

OH YEAH OH YEAH R TRUTH!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's R-Truth's dreaded WATER BOTTLE OF DEATH!


----------



## Arron (Apr 14, 2011)

Plastic water bottle to the head? Ouch!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The amount that John Morrison gets his asskicked on a weekly basis is completely okay with me


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_Creative
Welcome back @TheRealMorrison . Maybe one of these years we'll actually let you win. #RAWTonight


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TESTIFY!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The lethal Water Bottle of Death strikes again!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Sega, that's like from 1955."


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison is such a jobber :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cole needs to go. like seriously


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

YOU GON GET GOT!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

That you gon get got sign just won sign of the year award.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck he got hit with a water bottle.... HARDCORE PARKOUR


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Water bottles are the new chairs!


----------



## xXxJENTSCHxXx (Jun 5, 2007)

I am a true wwe fan, and have been watching raw since I was 08, please watch and tell me waht you think...I DID IT FOR YOU PEOPLE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adgne6kdo24


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TROOF WITH THE WATER BOTTLE SHOT!!!!!

"You gon get got" sign! YES! 
Crowd just earned a little bit of respect from me for that. Haha


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> LOL at Miz's music hitting.


I LOL'd at that too. Even though Truth won, they couldn't play his theme because he has none. :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Great return, Morrison.


he's right where he belongs, face down in the fucking dirt


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

"YOU GON GET GOT" sign = win.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

John Morrison just got got.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

awesome truth


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

...Cole has never heard of sanka? Really? REALLY?!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

D17 said:


> Troof gets the pin and Miz's theme plays, haha.


Because Troof doesn't have theme music


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> Truth just used paydirt shelton's old move (it looked like he did)


 Shelton Benjamin had 0 wins, how could he have a finisher?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Truth and miz=black thunder and white lighting


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm liking The Awesome Truth



mi87keRkO said:


> thank god Devon.


fixed


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Miz-Truth alliance could be interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Got my finger on the mute button right now. Cole PLEASE shut up!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

magcynic said:


> I personally think Morrison is more agile than Sin Cara.


Oh I would agree 100%.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH IS THE FUCKING MAN


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

it's funny how nobody reads what other guys write and still everybody writes so much on topic. relax guys, go off topic. it's nonsence


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HHH heel turn is happening very soon.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Just for the record I would drop the bomb on Steph as well


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Awesome Truth FTW


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ADVERT


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

PG HEAD SHOTS!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

But he is shaved...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Another commercial...


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Triple H is still really, really good.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

"Cena should keep this strictly business!"

That a shot at Cena and that picture he posted on twitter the other day? LOL!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

FELLA


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet, Josh Matthews crashed the forum. He and his glasses kick that much ass.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah... I don't see the point in bringing JR back if you are still gonna let Cole go on stupid rants. His fued with Lawler is over. Why is the guy still acting like a fool?


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Morrison loses again lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Two Smackdown commercials!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Triple H to say that Punk should get new material....okay how about Punk.....brings in Kings of Wrestling, Jimmy Jacobs, Colt Cabana, & Seth Rollins (Tyler Black) to beat down Cena & Triple H. How's that for your new material Triple H?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So one show is building around CM Punk, the other is building around Mark Henry....

Which one to watch?!?!

Yeeah, I'll stick with Raw, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If R-Truth is playing the race card it would only make sense for him to use watermelon.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MARK HENRY, WE COMIN' FOR YOU FELLA!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips is going to change his name to Triple B...business

since thats his new favorite go to word


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

That was great psychology. R Truth drinking water during a match actually triggered the heel turn, which also led to Truth taking out JoMo.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm incredibly happy Michael Cole is still trolling. Commentary without him would be completely nauseating and atrocious.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

YES. Sheamus/Henry could be awesome. And I'm surprised as hell to be saying that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES!

I've waited a long time to say that again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I had an accent like Sheamus


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"aw'll fite im"


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I can see it now, Cena ultimately wins the title by a shot to Punk's head with a water bottle. The Internet rage would be glorious.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see how sheamus is as his first show as a face.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Triple H in this role is very cool so far.

I hope they can keep it fresh and interesting.

I'd hate to think that a month from now we'll be moaning and groaning when Trips music hits and we're completely sick of him.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

Devon crashed the forum, yikes!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great show so far wwe is just on fire first segment was amazing great great tag match and looks like another epic ending hopefully ladder match that will be epic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Josh Mathews is the first one to crash the forum!*


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

please excuse my username lol it's old & i've been inactive on the forum for a while! anyways:

to me Sheamus vs. Mark Henry @ SS should be a street fight, it's a good shot to have some big hits, garbage cans, lids, chairs, just for some fun, especially being there's a lot more that can be done with these 2, without the rules there


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I'm incredibly happy Michael Cole is still trolling. Commentary without him would be completely nauseating and atrocious.


It makes sense that a rubbish troll such as yourself would admire a guy like Cole.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got home. Watched the opening on Slingplayer while driving. The crowd was thoroughly brainfucked after that dueling promo. I loved that even though it's a weakish crowd they really had no clue what to applaud or boo for at the end of that promo. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The tag team of Miz + R-Truth is set to rebel against the conspiracy and set things straight! BOOYAKA!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, so who agrees with me that Truth and Miz would make for some interesting tag champs?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

last pg commercials must be massive. at least 3 per minute.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

For some reason the whole "Triple H" goodie-tushu stuff feels like he'll turn heel but i hope he keeps this character, it's refreshing. Personally Punk is better suited as a heel, tonight he showed how a good heel can cut a promo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So one show is building around CM Punk, the other is building around Mark Henry....
> 
> Which one to watch?!?!
> 
> Yeeah, I'll stick with Raw, lol.


They're building around Mark Henry? Really? 

The Shaemus/Henry feud could be really good. I like that setup for it, now I want to see the mboth destroy each other for 2 months.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> I can see it now, Cena ultimately wins the title by a shot to Punk's head with a water bottle. The Internet rage would be glorious.


Cena winning period would cause rage. I actually want to see it for teh lolz.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*All the hate on cole is a waste of time. He ain't going anywhere. So shut up already. Cuz he ain't. *


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seriously, what's all this Devon stuff? I'm missing out lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus Vs. Scrooge McDuck equals Ratings


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Entertaining match. Miz has really picked up his in-ring work as of late.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips is really no selling all these shots at Steph. As brilliant as Punk taking them is, Trips brushing them off is just as great lol.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

WE WANT THE HIGHLANDERS BACK!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bubz123 said:


> Seriosuly, what's all this Devon stuff? I'm missing out lol.


What stuff? You mean about how he's the single greatest wrestling entity that has ever been?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gimme ANYBODY!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*LOL these clips from the 80's look even cheesier today than they did ten years ago lol.*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior moment?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NEED SOME DEVON PLEASE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanna join the Devon bandwagon now


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I await Ricardo


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, they're showing a flashback of the Ultimate Warrior squashing Honky Tonk Man!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Cuck Fomercials.*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Honky Tonk Man *BURIED*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like RAW logo is getting pushed


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

thekingg said:


> WE WANT THE HIGHLANDERS BACK!!!


AGREED, they looked good together & worked well together too. I was watching some old dvds from like 06, when everyone was saying the tag division was weak. oh man did it have room to fall a little! At least decisions about having less championship belts have improved


----------



## Arron (Apr 14, 2011)

Sky Sports cut out the "FELLA" promo or whatever it was, cheers.

I hate how the theme song comes on, then it goes silent for about 30 seconds with RAW spinning around.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Time for Ziggler and his awesome theme song. Downstait FTW

:lmao at Cole's cougar noises.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Sheamus Vs. Scrooge McDuck equals Ratings


with glomgold in his corner


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

MMN said:


> It makes sense that a rubbish troll such as yourself would admire a guy like Cole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, see how they valued mid-card titles in the past.

And now comes Ziggler down to silence.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

what's the Devon word ?


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

God DAMN VICKIE. And King FINALLY admitted it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I still don't like Dolph's new theme


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Honky vs. Warrior. Those were the days...

On a side note, Honky's shoots are very good.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Perfection Remix


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

cougar alert!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> Seriosuly, what's all this Devon stuff? I'm missing out lol.


Fuck Brock. Devon's the next big thing. I've got chills just thinking about it.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm glad Dolph is growing his hair out again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow and People give ADR shit about getting heat LOL


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

quick mate incommming


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ziggler promo time finally please let him talk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Mr.Perfect Dolph Gunn"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King FINALLY said something positive about Vickie. Thank fuck.

She looks great, really,


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

OMG @ the random CM Punk fan booing while everyone else is stoically sitting. :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright, what in the fuck is going on with all this Devon Dudley stuff lol? Seriously, I'm so darn lost.


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

JR is not allowed to talk during RAW, heh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie looks amazing. Wow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler... boo hoo. It's bland time, sorry Dolph. I'ma have to take a piss.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior vs The Ultimate Broski @ Summerslam. Book it!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes Dick Douche Dolph. 

Didn't know Mr. Perfect returned from the grave.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

2nd best thing on RAW!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

EXCUSE ME!!!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sky Sports Raw coverage is just pure bullshit


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Let Ziggler talk for fuck sake.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie on the mic.....KILL ME!!!! KILL ME NOW!!!!! GOOD GOD IN HOLY HEAVEN HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDER INCOMING!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is shit.

Vickie needs to be fired


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dolph still has zero charisma


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Alright, what in the fuck is going on with all this Devon Dudley stuff lol? Seriously, I'm so darn lost.












,,


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I'm saying this every week, but fuck it: I'd hit that.

Ziggler with a Shawn Michaels 90's gimmick...I don't know how to feel about it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Devon is going to interfere in this segment.

Did I do it right?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *All the hate on cole is a waste of time. He ain't going anywhere. So shut up already. Cuz he ain't. *


Too bad. He still sucks. So we gonna keep bitchin'. Problem?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dolph looks hot!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dolph..."AND I QUOTE..." :side:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

What Charisma!?

EDIT: OH GOD IT JUST GOT WORSE ARGGGGHGG!!


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Someone is sooo coming out. THEY BETTER.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this guy sounds like he has this very well memorized

very natural


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Alright, what in the fuck is going on with all this Devon Dudley stuff lol? Seriously, I'm so darn lost.


He's the best in the world. What's there to be lost about?


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooner see Ziggler wrestle really.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*So was Devon shown on Camera or something earlier in the night?*


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

Bullydully said:


> This is shit.
> 
> Vickie needs to be fired


her voice is OD annoying. Sadly, she gets boo'd like crazy, which is good for what shes supposed 2 be doing


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

A RY!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice, a Riley vs Ziggler feud. This is kinda cool....this could be great.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh piss off, Dolph. We've heard all this shit before.

SAY IT TO MY FACE!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

A-RY!!!! OH MY GOOOD!!! IT'S ALEXY RILEY!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

SAY IT TO MY FACE!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rileys theme song > Riley


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Riley/Ziggler feud? Shoot me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Riley with a mic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys in suits talkin'. Good business.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If Kofi comes out I'm going to be pissed. They've done that feud 1000000000000 times!


A-RY! DE-PUSHED WUT???


----------



## Arron (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll take an A-Ry and Ziggler feud!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

No one wants that charisma Dolph.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

tuneeeee


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I THOUGHT HE WAS GETTING DE PUSHED. AT LEAST ITS NOT KOFI LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Ziggler's got the mic now. I feel a little better. 

A-Ri/Ziggler feud for the US Title. That might actually be, dare I say it, GOOD! And FRESH?!?!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

YESSSS RILEY FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP AGAINST ZIGGLER.

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MIDCARD PRROMO TIME!! 

I'm shocked lol.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok Vikie looks amazing she really has turned her life around good for her I bet Eddie would be proud.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Today is Devon's birthday. That's why a lot of people are talking about him


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Vickie needs to stop hanging out with Angelina Love before she disappears.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, another young up and comer.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

God I seriously hate Riley....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Riley shooing for the IC title? Ok I'll bite.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's HEAT....


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL Cole: "Alex Riley, go away."


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey look, it's that guy people said was demoted to Superstars.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

add a paper bag and Vickie is looking fuckin' hot.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

A-Ri vs Ziggler for US Championship at SS?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So much for his depush. This feud will do Riley wonders.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley really should be taken under Devon's wing for a few years to learn how to entertain.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd enjoy this feud tbh.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Am I the only one that loves Vickie? maybe...


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Anybody think HHH is going to shock the world and announce Devon as the new champ tonight. The ratings will go through the roof and this forum will crash. All the ppv will go to the Devon building fund.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Far too soon for Riley to be going for US championship.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Dropstorm said:


> No one wants that charisma Dolph.


Repped for saying the truth.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

What the fuck is vickie wearing? a black bed sheet?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

dang i was hoping for ryder


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, gotta love that A-Ry depush :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Riley is amazing on the mic.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmm Riley and Ziggler fued... and no Riley, The Miz did not hide behind you..


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God its the Bad vs the Bland


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Riley goes ham


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

GCA-FF said:


> A-Ri vs Ziggler for US Championship at SS?


Yea, I think so.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously. WWE is freaking stocked with the future of the company. I feel bad for TNA.


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Reverend D-Von, am I right?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jesus titty rubbing Christ, Alex Riley is incredibly boring.


----------



## Arron (Apr 14, 2011)

You wanna be a real man? Then drop her!

"Ziggler hits the ZigZag on Vicky, oh bah god!"

Aww man I wish that happened!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

A-Ry is a fucking star. He's been watching old Devon tapes.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

DROP VICKIE


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

YES! Please let Ziggler be on his own.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I going fucking crazy here or am I watching mid card feud promos? Is this 2003?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Eddie is somewhere right now going fuck why didn't Vickie look like that with me lol. Her face might not be so hot but shes alright.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A RI Should of went down Shoot Alley and asked Dolph how the Spirit squad is doing these days.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

"i dont even know who u are"


----------



## solidrock (May 19, 2011)

Hiding behind Vickie ... Im surprised King didnt say "well it used to be alot easier".


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol Riley still has a job? Wow...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh! Fight fake out. Like NOBODY saw that coming. Those are lame.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"you don't belong out here with me....I don't even know who you are" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Riley is amazing on the mic..LOVE IT.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh Yeah A-RY! Say It To My Face!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Far too soon for Riley to be going for US championship.


who else though? seems almost anyone else that 'should' go for it has done so 100 times already


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley needs a new haircut


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

"I don't even know who you are"...LOL


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, you wish, CAW.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU ARE


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck was the point in that?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Alex Riley.. sucks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*You want to be a real man?*


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Jesus titty rubbing Christ, Alex Riley is incredibly boring.


Speaking... very slowly... doesn't make you... good on the pipe-bomb...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I don't know who you are" :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Did Ziggler forget his lines? WTF? 

Riley was just getting warmed up. Ziggler just got oddly buried.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

i dont even know who you are hahahhahahaha


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

vote punk


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> God its the Bad vs the Bland


At least it's something new and more interesting than the Mizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They should have let Ziggler run with the mic a little. He was actually cutting his best promo since his debut.. He improved.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Every time Dolph speaks on the mic, a little kitten dies...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Riley shooing for the IC title? Ok I'll bite.


Isn't Ezekiel Jackson the IC champ?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack FUCKING Ryder


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

RYDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Incoming board crash from a Ryder sighting.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RYDER AND SANTINO...GOLD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh dear God Santino has a sock puppet of a Cobra....dear God.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

RYDER SITEING!!! WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Santino and Zack!! LOL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> What Charisma!?
> 
> EDIT: OH GOD IT JUST GOT WORSE ARGGGGHGG!!


perro, you like Swagger. Stop acting as though you are a good judge of charisma.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gah. Lawler. GO DIE IN A FIRE


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Time to vote for CM Punk!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off ryder


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

For the titles? And what happened to Kozlov?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*lol TRIPLE H PEDIGREE'S BOTH CENA AND PUNK, TAKES BOTH TITLES AND PUTS THEM UP IN THE AIR DECLARING HIMSELF CHAMPION... 
*
Minutes later... *INTERNET FUCKING BREAKS*.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If Ryder & Santino win, this board will crash for the rest of the night.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL wtf is up with the sleeve on santino


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Lamexus are up next for humiliation


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two big ass pennies...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RYDER AND SANTINO!

TOO MUCH WIN FOR ONE SHOW!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya'll need to stop being so cynical (yeah I'm saying that). Alex Riley is another great young talent. I'm not sure what people's problems are with him. If you like staleness go watch TNA.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

RYDER ON RAW? LOL WTF


----------



## Arron (Apr 14, 2011)

2 weeks in a row for Ryder. Can he make it 2 out of 2?!


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

RYDER!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Alex Riley is soooooo boring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG VOTE


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lawler.....Are you serious, bro????
Get the f'n name right loser!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Now if only we could get a REAL tag division again. Or is that asking for too much too soon?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

holy shit dream team


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

You KNOW IT!!

Zack Pack assemble!!

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope they give Riley and Ziggler regular mic time. It's about time they built the midcard properly.

:lmao at King completely botching Ryder's show name. Sack that man!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God here comes the 5000 Zack Ryder posts. Can't believe I have to pull for those two clowns with the tag titles.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

woo woo woo you know it!!!!!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

McGillicuty even walks backstage like a tool. The guy just can't do anything right.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Z Long Island Story True?

smh


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*TALK ABOUT PIPEBOMBS! OTUNGA IS ON HIS WAY TO THE RING


FUCK DEVON


OTUNGA 4 LYFE*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

NEW TAGS CHAMPIONS TONIGHT WOOT!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Where is Mr. MITB?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips comes out...the new WWE champ is...MEEEE...

my wife approves


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga spotting


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

btw what happened to Riley getting buried? -___-


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

magcynic said:


> Ya'll need to stop being so cynical (yeah I'm saying that). Alex Riley is another great young talent. I'm not sure what people's problems are with him. If you like staleness go watch TNA.


He's a face.


----------



## WSX = Wrestling! (Jan 28, 2007)

magcynic said:


> Seriously. WWE is freaking stocked with the future of the company. I feel bad for TNA.


That doesn't mean it's current state is as solid. They do have a bunch of awesome young athletes, but some still need some work 

And hey, TNA is like boca florida.... older people go there to retire


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

TONIGHT RAW IS..............COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

I find it funny that at no point did CM Punk acknowledge the "Nexus" before leaving or after returning. Poor Otunga and that other guy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

the true long story of the z island


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

A-Ri sucks big balls.

Dolph was funny at the end: "I don't even know who you are."


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO

Coming for the tag belts to bring the relevance back to them! Now if he could just get rid of Santino...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Devon > Otunga


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OH MY GOD ZACK RYDER IS WRESTLING

Oh, its against McGillicutty and Otunga :side:...better than nothing, though 

Honestly though, Internet Championship >>>>>> Tag Team Pennies.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

When Mcgillicutty wears his cap backwards you know some serious shit is about to go down...


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cobros are gonna beat The New Nexus.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Riley / Ziggler could be a nice feud, hopefully they give them mic time and build the feud properly...


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

I just voted.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Zack Ryder and Santino Marella!?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

as much as the Santino act is stupid, they have got to get those two pennies off of Hennig Jr. and Otunga ASAP.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

they compensate for the commercial free raws over the years.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish Devon would fucking humble Cole.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael Telitubby.. omg


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

I read somewhere that Devon is going to cost Otunga the match... did I do this Devon thing right?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Santino and Ryder?

So... much... fail.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cole's gotta go. I'm just so fed up with his bullshit. And dont give me that "he is a heel". He is literally ruining the flow of the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

jerseysfinest said:


> Devon > Otunga


Devon>all


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JC Magnus said:


> I read somewhere that Devon is going to cost Otunga the match... did I do this Devon thing right?


No but Devon is going to be announced as HHH's choice for new WWE champ.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you serious bro? Where's the Big O?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Lets go ZACK


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *lol TRIPLE H PEDIGREE'S BOTH CENA AND PUNK, TAKES BOTH TITLES AND PUTS THEM UP IN THE AIR DECLARING HIMSELF CHAMPION...
> *
> Minutes later... *INTERNET FUCKING BREAKS*.


:lmao :lmao

If this ever happened the abuse H would get would be both immense and totally hilarious lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I like Zack Ryder, I can't cheer for Santino to win more gold. And Ryder comedy segments certainly don't need Santino chewing the scenery and sucking all life out of them. This team is hopefully a short lived one.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mason Ryan return maybe? Or who knows Del Rio taking on Outunga and Mcguligutty as his knew grunts.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They better make the Nexus job this time. No one gives a fuck about these talentless jokes.

No Del Rio = total win, though.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Gresty said:


> fuck off ryder


Santino's puppet is far worse. :no:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody needs to bring up the fact CM Punk dropped Nexus like an ugly girlfriend who stopped giving BJ's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Cole's gotta go. I'm just so fed up with his bullshit. And dont give me that "he is a heel". He is literally ruining the flow of the show.


Said it for ages, man. He's not being a heel, he's being an idiot that is ruining every segment.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

JC Magnus said:


> I read somewhere that Devon is going to cost Otunga the match... did I do this Devon thing right?


Anything Devon is right.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Raw has really been very good.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Are Otunga and shameful heir of Mr. Perfect the only remaining Nexus members? What happened to that fat Harry Husker guy?


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

the cobras hopefully new champs


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Woo woo woo chants at the arena.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Devon, my Devon. Please get rid of that fuckhead known as Cole.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Zack Ryder > Devon Dudley


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Cole's gotta go. I'm just so fed up with his bullshit. And dont give me that "he is a heel". He is literally ruining the flow of the show.


*Good. I hope he continues to ruin your WWE experience. *


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Nexus...DONE!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Well here comes tweedledee and tweedledumb


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

For those calling Riley boring - if you want to see boring, go watch some Alberto Delol Rio stuff. Riley isn't THAT bad. He'll get better. Ziggler just left and didn't keep the promo going. I think those two could have a decent promo.


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't know why, but I just started laughing as Otunga and that other guy jumped around the ramp.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

New theme song? And No more Nexus.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Otunga and Hennig have new music. I guess the Nexus is officially over.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nexus is offically dead :lmao

Ryder Time

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is this generic crap?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh yeah... these two guys...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

David and Michael? Bahahahaha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now Nexus has no true leader correct? I'd imagine they'll make Otunga the leader but it really doesn't matter who's the leader. The entire group should be stopped and released.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nexus is officially over.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

The Nexus just slowly died....what a sad ending for a once promising group.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nexus is officially dead.

This theme fits them far better then it does Gabriel.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

nexus dead then
Yes Zack Ryder entrance!! WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Devon wouldn't job to the Cobra.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes! Ryder getting his own entrance!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Cole is inconsistently heel now.......that's what's weird. That's the problem.

First he "made up" with Jerry and went back to how he used to be. 

But every now and then when the story calls for it he reverts back to heel/trolling........it doesn't work.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Dave and Mike. meh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh dear God Santino has a sock puppet of a Cobra....dear God.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol goodbye Nexus


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww no hoodie or hat, they're gonna get got


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWWYKI


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Nexus gimmick just dropped like it never existed?

:lmao

Oh my, what a painful ending to what could have been a great stable.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

RYDER!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck yes! Ryder got his own entrance


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

What a pop for Ryder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No nexus anymore LOL


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thank god these two fucking jobbers aren't using Punks theme still..



DDDYKI


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Has WWE ever officially acknowledged that New Nexus was dead?


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

same theme as Justin Gabriel?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG WOO WOO WOO SIGN!!! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan Alvarez talks about NXT's theme being the worst song he's ever heard.

But Otunga/McGillicutty's theme? I wanted to throw my laptop across the room.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I miss Zack's gear from ECW.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Nexus is just gone like that. 

"There's a bigger picture" 
"We'll barely last a year" 

I'm ready to see Ryder with the Internet Title AND tag titles!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What the hell happened to Mason Ryan?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Epic Ryder sign in the crowd.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone whining about Michael Cole and not Lawler must be from a civilization I'll just never understand.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

HOLY CRAP MAD RYDER SIGNS


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Ryder needs to do The Worm... It would suit him well...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

that lets go ryder chant on the replay doesn't sound live


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tung pumping steds?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Jobber incoming...............


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


They barely know the guy. Sheesh.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Give Ryder a title but not freaking Santino. I hate Santino.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

**** TAG TEAMZ! YAYAYAYAYAYA WWWYKI


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

we want ryder chants


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

We want Ryder chants !!!! LOVE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


what show are you watching?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

So many Zack Ryder signs... dang.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


Dead crowd that chanted his name loudly five seconds into the match last week?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WooWooWoo

I want Ryder too. Santino, McGuilicuty, & Santino can go to hell.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER! WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR needs to start fucking talking. I'm sick listening to Cole.

Ryder chants are awesome btw .


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

We Want Ryder!!! :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"WE WANT RYDER" *clapclap clapclapclap* Fuck yeah, crowd


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WE WANT RYDER! chants


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

'WE WANT RYDER!'


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wooo wooo wooo BIG CHANTS


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

We WANT RYDER!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS awesome!!

Internet Champion!!

PS VOTE PUNK!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Zack, must suck to be in your mid-20s and already having very noticeable amounts of hair receding.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly Raw sucks tonight.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Stunner by Santino?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


The same crowd chanting "We want Ryder"? That crowd?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MASSIVE "we want Ryder!" chants.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WE WANT RYDER


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


We want Ryder chants just started, it'll be ok.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

for once King just owned Cole


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


Are you serious bro? Are you HEARING THE "WE WANT RYDER" CHANTS!?!?!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

zach ryder is so over.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

New nexus sucked balls.

That stable hit it's peak a long time ago.

I'm all for a new stable though. They certainly have enough dudes to put together a new click.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Ryder is the new Underdog of the WWE !!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

King just owned Cole.

"What about you, talking into a microphone when you're not even a good commentator."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"We Want Ryder" chants are music to my ears


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lack of interner title makes me disappoint.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

We Want Ryder *clap*clap*clap*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh great...now Cole is going to talk crap about Ryder like he does with Danial Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Epic burn from King to Cole: You're talking into a microphone when you aren't even a commentator.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is fucking atrocious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryder is fucking OVER. This makes me extremely happy.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

poor santino being treated liek a day old calzone


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy shit, Ryder is so over.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha ryder jobs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryder loses. Good. As Scott Steiner said, "Tell you story walking, bitch."


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

When did Ryder get so over? He's gotten one of the biggest chants of the night.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Better pop than last week for Ryder. He's getting there. Not a fan of his music, but I like Ryder. 

I refuse to believe this asswipe McGillicutty has the DNA of Mr Perfect in his body. More like the DNA of Barry Horowitz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Demolition is crying somewhere right now. 

I can not believe that this portion of Nexus is still around, lol. Punk doesn't even care about them!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Santino


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Ryder getting pinned by that pathetic move. I guess David Otunga's MASSIVE STRENGTH was too much.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Cole=TOOL. Sanka = Decaf. Vintage...Eat more Q! " on Twitter 5 min ago. Lol he's tweeting while on commentary.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

FUCK RYDER THE TUNG IS BACK AND HERE TO STAY












OTUNGAMANIA RETURNSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Ryder lost i luv it McIntyre should b on TV


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fpalm


seriously these jobbers? WWE burying Ryder :no:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The former Nexus winning? Fuck that.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Well that was something.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Only thing that sucks about McGuilicutty is that he doesn't have his dad their to give him feedback every time he wrestles. Kind of sad really. *


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wanna be Demolition finisher. Disgraceful.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


Say what??
Listen to those chants! 
That's awesome! This crowd sucks, but they're slowly earning my respect. 
Wow at that pop when he entered!
He earned this all on his own! Complete respect for the Ultimate Broski!


Was that supposed to be a tag team finisher?? What a bunch of nerds. :lmao
What is this horrible song?? :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Not 'New Nexus' Anymore


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this music sucks


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


*Tell me you are being sarcastic.
Because if you are not, you seriously have audition problems.
*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He lost, im gonna go hide now


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wtf are you guys talking about? Ryder got a great reaction all through that


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ryder/Santino were white hot over. So of course keep the strap on the worst tag team ever.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

R U SERIOUS BRO!?!?!?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone PLEASE get Otunga tights and have him ditch the Thong?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This is actually the best attempt in MONTHS that WWE has made to put the tag champs over. Unfortunately it was at the cost of a potential winning streak for Ryder.

Eh whatever. WWWYKI.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS BRO! Ryder should have won!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

RIP "This fire burns" on WWE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHHHAAHHHAHA OTUNGA PINNED THAT FUCKING JOBBER AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

The Wrestlers Formerly Known as The New Nexus were just too much for the Z and Cobra connection.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Demolition is rolling in their graves after that finish!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Tell me you are being sarcastic.
> Because if you are not, you seriously have audition problems.
> *


you mean audio lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did David Otunga just...Did I just....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pros: Ryder was INSANELY over.
Cons: He got beat by the two biggest jabronis on the roster.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

God damn it adverts.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So the point of that match was...?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Pair Ryder with Hawkins or Barreta and use ryder to get them over its simple logic.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Triple H, are you hearing those Ryder chants? Do some good business and push him. Don't make him job anymore.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

The hell is so special about Ryder? Because he makes youtube videos?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL I love how they do this WrestleMania special every year and people always think their going to show all three hours.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah pity Ryder lost there... but still he's soooooooooooooo over!! YES WOOO WOOOO WOOOOOOO


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This is actually the best attempt in MONTHS that WWE has made to put the tag champs over. Unfortunately it was at the cost of a potential winning streak for Ryder.
> 
> Eh whatever. WWWYKI.


You mean the same tag champs absolutely no one cares about?

The KOW can't come soon enough.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

McWhateverthefuckhisnameis should be thanking every day that Mr. Perfect was his father or else he wouldn't have that spot fpalm.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Where is Del Rio? Kofi? Swagger? Send these guys back to SD!...


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah Ryder got owned! Nexus 4 life.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This is fucking atrocious.


Ryder's over. Problem?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Ryder now shows up every week and just loses to everyone on the Raw roster.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The tag champs theme sucks ass, sounds like a boy band or some shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

"Why don't you focus on yo.." wait let me say it this way, "WHY DON'T YOU FOCUS ON YOUR JOBS?! YOU GUYS ARE OBSESSED WITH ME!!!! LOOK AT THIS RYDER WHAT A GOOFBALL!!!" and then King proceeds to own him, I wonder if King really meant what he said, which wouldn't be surprising after being able to sit next to JR for so many years and hear actual commentating on a match. Back to Cole's comment, gee Michael, it's kind of like looking in the mirror, huh?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure the theme sucks but it fits them better then it fit Gabriel.

Otunga / McGillicutty need those belts to be relevant. Well..more relevant then not having those giant pennies.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Big O's gonna be pissed!


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

magcynic said:


> Triple H, are you hearing those Ryder chants? Do some good business and push him. Don't make him job anymore.


Lool at people actually thinking Triple H is really in charge...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I expected Devon to make his unexpected return to WWE. What the fuck?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

42 days and counting since Tag Team belts have been defended...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


fpalm comment of the night.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Venge™ said:


> Where is Del Rio? Kofi? Swagger? Send these guys back to SD!...


I think Swagger was on superstars this week against Kofi filmed before the show.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The lack of Ricardo thus far has been disturbing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


It's not the whole show you moron, they show an hour special (a video package effectively) every year.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Extremely excited to see Ryder on TV. I think there will be a summerslam match between those two teams. Ryder is super over it's unreal.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Something SKINNYFAT had better go down at the end of this show to make all these damn commercials worthwhile lol.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


> 42 days and counting since Tag Team belts have been defended...


They were defended last week on SD!....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Ryder/Santino were white hot over. So of course keep the strap on the worst tag team ever.


How can you call David "master mat technician" Otunga and Michael "oozing charisma" McGillcutty the worst team ever?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Ryder lost i luv it McIntyre should b on TV


I think Ryder is actually about a hundred times better in a mid-card tag match than McIntyre.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I still dont get the fascination with Ryder, the guy is not all that.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


They always do it. It's not the actual show, just a recap.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> Where is Del Rio? Kofi? Swagger? Send these guys back to SD!...


You should wait until the end of the show to say that.. next thing ou know their used in the next match/segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It looks bad to the viewer and bad on WWE's part when so many people on a live TV show aren't over.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Venge™ said:


> Where is Del Rio? Kofi? Swagger? Send these guys back to SD!...


have any of them really been missed at all tonight?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> You should wait until the end of the show to say that.. next thing ou know their used in the next match/segment


These guys are upper-midcarders that are afterthoughts on RAW. Regardless if they're still used or not, they'd be much better on Smackdown, where they can get consistent time and storylines.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

nope


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

lic05 said:


> McWhateverthefuckhisnameis should be thanking every day that Mr. Perfect was his father or else he wouldn't have that spot fpalm.


Besides the fact that the name sounds completely goofy and stupid, the fact that it's awkward to spell and not very user friendly seems like an awfully bad idea to me. I'm strange like that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Edge


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Where the fuck is Drew? Sort it out Vince.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Everybody should head to SyFy immediately following Smackdown..."

That's some good work there.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


They've been doing that for year.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ryder is one of the top 5 most over guys in wrestling right now. if he keeps this up for a few more years he could be getting Devon pops. WWE really dropping the ball on this having that bitch Otunga pin him. DEVONITES > OTUNGAMANIACS


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I still dont get the fascination with Ryder, the guy is not all that.


He has a decent gimmick for once?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Win or lose idc, Ryder was on RAW

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


:lmao

They've been airing WM on NBC every year since WM24.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Synyster626 said:


> RIP "This fire burns" on WWE


No joke. Best music ever, and he ditches it. Awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk makes my cooter twitter.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I know that the Otunga/McGillicutty isn't the most popular tag team and everyone is calling for a revival of the tag team division, but if they just quickly put the titles on a new and credible team, it will do nothing for the division. However, if they make the current champions look good, it will go a long way to making the team that beats them look good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> The Big O's gonna be pissed!


the PTB better get out of his O-Zone



Winning™ said:


> I expected Devon to make his unexpected return to WWE. What the fuck?


I was expecting a Devon birthday bash. It made too much sense


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> I think Ryder is actually about a hundred times better in a mid-card tag match than McIntyre.


I dont want him n a tag match so sure u can have that!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the Riley/Ziggler promo, could be an interesting feud.

We want Ryder! At least he's on TV now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*WE WANT DREW! WE WANT DREW! WE WANT DREW!*


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I was expecting Y2J.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dead crowd for Ryder..again.


Oh ok.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why this filler?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

DubC said:


> fpalm comment of the night.



That is a world class avatar. Layla, yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk messing around with Triple H's tie is awesome.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So they have to replay the opening promo to kill time? Just put on another match!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Obviously going to be Cena vs Punk for SS, but wanna see how they go about it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> They always do it. It's not the actual show, just a recap.


My bad. fpalm at myself.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> "Everybody should head to SyFy immediately following Smackdown..."
> 
> That's some good work there.


The man is a professional.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

GCA-FF said:


> They must not being doing well in Wrestlemania 27 DVD sales since they're gonna air it on NBC. :no:


They've been doing that for years.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol no push


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Ryder is one of the top 5 most over guys in wrestling right now. if he keeps this up for a few more years he could be getting Devon pops. WWE really dropping the ball on this having that bitch Otunga pin him. DEVONITES > OTUNGAMANIACS


truth.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

With this crowd ADR has no hope.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

PUNK!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rich Rod! Del Rio!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*RICARDO IS BACK BITCHES!!!!A*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo!!!!1


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RICARDO!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

RICARDO


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Ricardoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Get Del Rio of my fucking screen.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Here ADR is here


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Ricardo!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ricardo is more over than ADR.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

WWE needs to bring back Saturday Night's Main Event


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RICROD!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we just skip to the end of the show now?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

just testing him? gay.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

twittering


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RICARDO! Now the show picks up steam.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

DEL RIIIIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The older crowd came alive for Ryder but otherwise than that... this crowd is challenging for one of the worse this year...


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOO


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Little goatee on Ricardo!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricardo Rodriguez: This Raw just got legendary.

Lawler is so fucking awful fpalm


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Punk messing around with Triple H's tie is awesome.


It sounds very, very gay when you put it like that.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So they have to replay the opening promo to kill time? Just put on another match!


Oh well thank you. ADR!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw is doing a good job of making everyone seem important. Or at least, more important than they seemed before.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank god it's Ricardo. Thought I was gonna riot.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Venge™ said:


> They were defended last week on SD!....


Doh, you're right. I don't watch SD. 

Wow, crappy promo punk.. Did you read that script any harder off the board?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

HEAR THE ROARING HEAT! THE DEAFENING OUTRAGE THAT THE MEXICAN ARISTOCRAT INSPIRES!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryder seems more over than CM Punk.

Oh God, I'm enjoying this episode of Raw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I totally forgot ADR was on RAW.

But fuck him, RICARDO!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RICARDO! RICARDO! RICARDO!

<3

Ricardo > Devon


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE CROWD GOES MILD FOR ADR!!! WHAT A POP.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

mexican jbl...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ALBERTO DELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

heard a bit of a face pop for Del Rio. or i'm just hearing things


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RICARDO!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez > Alberto Del Rio


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here comes Alberto Del Borio, time to turn the channel


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah.............i officially hate del rio

this guy is a total fucking snore.

He's a heel you hate because he BORES you. Like Rick the model Martel or something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


Best quote for that expression. :lmao


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricardo should have MITB.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Ricardoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck ADR just put Ricardo in a match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SILENCE

I feel awkward.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cool car


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love to hear Ricardo announce himself for a match.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

personal ring announcer is awesomeeee. lol


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

RAW RYDER baby!!

Ryder is RAW!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw's been shit tonight. Honestly. From the opening promo to this Del Rio shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What happened to Drew McIntyre? He showed potential for the first time at Elimination Chamber and then they pulled the plug on him. I can't remember a thing he's done since.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Devon is gonna come back and announce that he was the GM. TESTIFY


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ricardo is so over!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You can hear a pin drop in that crowd


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Fuck ADR, I'm tuning in to see Ricardo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Punk cup?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Xapury said:


> mexican jbl...


Juan Bradshaw Layfiend!

Loved when Christian called him that!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ricardo > Del Rio

Del Rio doesn't have the gold trunks tonight lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Another advert?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

More commercials? Fuck this.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Edgehead41190 said:


> heard a bit of a face pop for Del Rio. or i'm just hearing things




I heard that too.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Alberto Silencio doing what he does best.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Another Commercial Break! WTF!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think we were expecting to much from CM Punk. Seems like people were expecting a damn Stone Cold attitude era pop.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

HUGE pop for ADR! Oh wait...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's like WWE doesn't know how to deal with the fact that Americans don't automatically hate rich Mexicans.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Raw's been shit tonight. Honestly. From the opening promo to this Del Rio shit.


And you keep watching.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

That's some heat right dere.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, like I said before I don't mind the adverts (means something big is going down)
but can they please put them in more convenient spots??? We didn't need to sit through ADR's whole entrance then have a break.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Advert xx


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, shoot Ricardo, shoot Del Rio. I don't know what's worse, having to run a marathon behind a naked retard with diareah and having to hurdle his turds for 26 miles, or watch an ADR match with Ricardo's bullshit intro. 

Terrible.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

THEY NEED TO MAKE ADR RUTHLESS, NOT A CHICKEN SHIT HEEL. EVERYONE PLAYS THE CHICKEN SHIT HEEL. HE JUST DRIVES A CAR TO THE RING. NOTHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

get on his level, bitches


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

show been really good tonight again cant wait till the last segment going to be so epic


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Name every single penguin. WPE! RAW IS POPPER


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

All the ADR hate is coming from the jealous Miz whores who wish he was as good as ALBERTOOOOOOOO DEEEELLLLL RIIIIIOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DubC said:


> And you keep watching.



Exactly lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DubC said:


> And you keep watching.


:lmao

BTW, your sig and avatar is providing me with some damn fine entertainment during the commercial breaks.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Raw's been shit tonight. Honestly. From the opening promo to this Del Rio shit.


lol one of those who judges before he sees it. It went to commercial, unless your pissed he drove in that car. 

You prolly judged this Raw beforehand too. You must have sat down and said to yourself "fuckin raws starting, its going to be shit as usual" as you unbutton your jeans to allow your gut to roll out.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ADR should be the first to lose MitB, not Bryan if that happened. Guy gets no reaction


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Del Rio couldn't get heat if you set him on fire in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

How the fuck is Del Rio meant to get heat when he's got the best entrance in WWE?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Since triple h became involved off camera i meen not his current on screen thing has nayone else noticed a huge difference in the way Raw is produced, backstage interviews making a big return! promos to put over mid carders etc


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone done a poll who is more popular ADR or Ricardooo??


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

All these adverts just for a Champ vs Champ main event for Summerslam announcement, meh


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Ricardo should defo be Mr. MITB


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Devon should offer Ricardo a job.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> All the ADR hate is coming from the jealous Miz whores who wish he was as good as ALBERTOOOOOOOO DEEEELLLLL RIIIIIOOOOOO!!!!!


I hope you're being sarcastic cause I rather watch The Miz cut a promo than Del Rio, and I ain't no Miz mark.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

dougfisher_05 said:


> THEY NEED TO MAKE ADR RUTHLESS, NOT A CHICKEN SHIT HEEL. EVERYONE PLAYS THE CHICKEN SHIT HEEL. HE JUST DRIVES A CAR TO THE RING. NOTHING DIFFERENT.


Last two guys to do it: Eddie and JBL. (RELEVANT guys, mind you)

"HE'S THE THIRD GUY TO DO IT IT'S TOO BLAND. PISS! MOAN! PISS! MOAN!"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

>


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Inertia said:


> How the fuck is Del Rio meant to get heat when he's got the best entrance in WWE?


This. And he's got Ricardo!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I just can't find myself to care about Del Rio. He's been talking about destiny for seven months now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It's like WWE doesn't know how to deal with the fact that Americans don't automatically hate rich Mexicans.


I think it's the fact Americans can't understand there is a rich Mexican that isn't selling drugs or pimping hoes.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

hmmm all you can eat pancakes at dennys for 4 dollars. not badddd. ahah


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Has anyone done a poll who is more popular ADR or Ricardooo??


Pointless poll. It's Ricardo by a fucking landslide.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, usually when people say ADR gets no reaction they're wrong, but damn if that crowd isn't stone silent for him tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Evan Bourne gonna job again!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Berbarito = Filthy Manc Troll.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Evan 'jobber' Bourne.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

hazuki said:


> ADR should be the first to lose MitB, not Bryan if that happened. Guy gets no reaction


Del Rio loses the case to Ricardo, it needs to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, if ADR beat Kofi clean, Evan Bourne doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Evan Bourne sucks.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes! Sydal!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, it's everyone's favorite high flying jabroni.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank God he's not going against Kofi. Kofi is so fucking boring.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

wwefanatic89 said:


> I think we were expecting to much from CM Punk. Seems like people were expecting a damn Stone Cold attitude era pop.



It's the crowd that makes the pop. Punk was gold earlier, back in the day he would have blown the roof off.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Evan Bourne getting lots of TV time every week = win


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Jobber Evan, jup


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Evan Bourne bout to job rite dere.

Cole...seriously...shut up.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*I was born to joooooob!!*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

oh look,is that little kid...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Evan Bourne & Yoshi Tatsu should form a tag team called Air Japan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Evan Bourne... in other words, A little bit of "back and forth" and some mild offense by Bourne then he'll tap out to the armbreaker. I just 'reported' the match before it even starts.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Has anyone done a poll who is more popular ADR or Ricardooo??


It's unanimous that Ricardo would win. The only reason to like ADR is for Ricardo. You could argue that ADR has good ring work but Ricardo has an awesome running splash and dropkick.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bourne 2 Jawb


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Wow, shoot Ricardo, shoot Del Rio. I don't know what's worse, having to run a marathon behind a naked retard with diareah and having to hurdle his turds for 26 miles, or watch an ADR match with Ricardo's bullshit intro.
> 
> Terrible.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Last two guys to do it: Eddie and JBL. (RELEVANT guys, mind you)
> 
> "HE'S THE THIRD GUY TO DO IT IT'S TOO BLAND. PISS! MOAN! PISS! MOAN!"


And if you thought that JBL was OVER during his first year as the character than you got another thing coming. :flip


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty sure someone said this EXACT thing earlier on the forum; how when you see ADR coming out and then his opponent is....Evan Bourne it's f'n pointless cause you know what will happen, and they need to get rid of fillers like this. 
No progression whatsoever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fucking hell Cole, shut the fuck up.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no way Evan Bourne doesn't got this.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Squash match.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"If you could win matches with your mouth...." ... Kelly Kelly and the butterfly belt say Hi


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MMN said:


> Berbarito = Filthy Manc Troll.


I will harvest your organs if you neg me again you Scouse cunt

Don't take your jealousy of Ricardo's swag out on me son.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it Bourne is gonna lose


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are selling the balls out of ADR right now. Not working.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK OK OK!!!!

Having a feud between characters that talk over the entire show IS NOT FUN!!! 

Jesus Christ! I can't even stand to listen to JR (he sounds bored out of his skull).


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jim Ross trying desperately to call a match. :lmao :lmao


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shut up COLE you tit!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bourne will do what he does best...make others look good. That mother fucker can sell.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Summerslam 2 weeks away. How many matches are booked?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

"Let's talk about this match." Best thing Lawler has said all night. Shut up, Cole.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol was King just referencing Cole calling Mathews a ......?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JR should just quit. How is he meant to do his job with Cole there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaand MUTE BUTTON!!! 

Cole & King, I can't stand it.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shut up cole and king... please let JR actually call the match!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Jesus Christ! I can't even stand to listen to JR (he sounds bored out of his skull).


Because he's working with Michael Cole and I'm quite sure he's thinking to himself, "this motherfucker has no talent."


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ADR gets heat in the matches just fine


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This has been a freakin' long squash match.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cole sure is annoying tonight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I hope cole keeps talking and ruins all your guys' shit. Don't let some color commentator get to you. Tune him the fuck out. It's not that hard. *


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR got some heat.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This match needs Austin to come out with a pillow yelling "BORING! BORING!" at Lol Rio


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

MMN said:


> JR should just quit. How is he meant to do his job with Cole there.


Wow damn, I keep forgetting JR is there. So quiet.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice move by ADR


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Can we just have JR commentating? Take Cole and Lawler off.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Mute.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic cause I rather watch The Miz cut a promo than Del Rio, and I ain't no Miz mark.


Miz's terrible one liners are just tiring. Plus that fauxhawk just puts me to sleep everytime he cuts a promo.

On the other hand, ADR plays his gimmick to perfection. Just one one-liner: "My name is Alberto Del Rio! (pause) But, of course, you already knew that." His delivery is excellent. He's tremendously more talented and charismatic than the Miz. He's just better. Period.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Air Mail :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ha fuck off bourne


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Why the fuck does Bourne deserve to be squashed like that?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

funny watching Jericho tweet about Happy Days and the Fonz while RAW is on.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Was Bourne's last win over Sheamus?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God can someone just smash Cole in the throat with a pipe.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> I will harvest your organs if you neg me again you Scouse cunt
> 
> Don't take your jealousy of Ricardo's swag out on me son.


Must suck to cheer for a team that totally JOBBED to Barcelona for the second time at the exact same place.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ricardo is the only and I mean only entertaining part of Del Rio.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn, he really does get NO reaction lol...


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

kofi in 4..3..2..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

There is no way this man can be a champ. None. All the gimmicks, the props, making a babyface tap, post match beatdown...
Silence!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KOFI JOHNSON!!!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey look another jobber.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

knew kofi was coming out sometime


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JR is actually trying to call the match and can't because Cole won't fuck up and King keeps responding to him. Jesus Christ. Sort this shit out Trips and/or Vince. It seriously ruins the show for me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

samoa joe and evan should be friends.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swoon.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, Del Rio, Kofi, Evan all stale as fuck.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

They should give the case to Kofi. Atleast people care about him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Kofi.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Oh look they try to make him ruthless and then turn him into a chicken shit heel two seconds later. no wonder nobody takes the fucker seriously. *


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Run with the case Ricardo! You're FREE! RUNNNN!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking called it in my head that ADR would attack bourne after the match and kofi would come to the rescue. holy fuckin predictable.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Still no reaction fs


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Again: Kofi = over.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Another Kofi/ADR fued...*sigh*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

When ever I see Kofi I think of this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope Del Rio loses the briefcase to Kofi. Wont happen, unfortunately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> Was Bourne's last win over Sheamus?


He has a bunch of wins over Swagger recently like... I don't know. Has to be well over 600.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> God can someone just smash Cole in the throat with a pipe.


God i would love that


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BROSKI 24:7 sign...


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> God can someone just pipe Cole into my ear 24/7 commentating my life?


Agreed! Guy's hilarious!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ADR locks on the armbreaker to gain heat...as usual.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Recycled shit.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kingofstuff said:


> They should give the case to Kofi. Atleast people care about him.


Yep,big "Kofi" chant for him...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JR makes Coles annoyance so much higher because you can tell how pissed he is, and all you want to do is listen to JR.
It's so annoying! JR can't do his job cause that moron won't shut up.

Kofi getting chants with no build no mic time nothing.
These kids are gonna have to start taking notes from The Broski, build yourself up......by yourself.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips out already? No overrun then? Fucking commercials!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Are they going to have ADR/Kofi at Summerslam?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Another commercial sigh...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wsupden said:


> I fucking called it in my head that ADR would attack bourne after the match and kofi would come to the rescue. holy fuckin predictable.


It may have been predictable, but calling it in your head is also known as *not calling it.*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

another fucking commercial. Jesus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

bubz123 said:


> Why the fuck does Bourne deserve to be squashed like that?


Agreed... Del Rio and Bourne could have an awesome match except its too fucking important to push Del Rio who's won the Rumble, Headlined Wrestlemania, Headlined Extreme Rules AND won MITB. 

Fuck WWE.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> When ever I see Kofi I think of this.


:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So much for Evan's big push


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cole clapping after that match is the biggest reaction ADR's gotten all year.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Must suck to cheer for a team that totally JOBBED to Barcelona for the second time at the exact same place.


Don't ever use the word 'jobbed' when talking about football. Football is a sport for men and men do not use the word 'jobbed'.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

VS








FIGHT OF THE CENTURY


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> He has a bunch of wins over Swagger recently like... I don't know. Has to be well over 600.


They had that awesome "BONUS MATCH" at Capitol Punishment inbetween the Christian/Orton and Cena/Truth match...

Yawn


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mark Henry's new gimmick should of been given to Brodus Clay or Husky Harris to get them over. Imagine if either one of them took out Big Show and/or Kane, they would be set (at least for a little while) That's how you build new stars, not give old stars new gimmicks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi's been feuding with the same 3 people for the past year.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit show thus far, hopefully this ending segment makes it worth staying up for.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Trips out already? No overrun then? Fucking commercials!


I got some rep points the show goes till 9:15 9:20 tonight. Too many commercials for it not too.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Eventually there's gonna be a commercial break after each wrestler's entrance, then after every move.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol @ kofi


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice slip up there Jerry.....Here comes the champ...HHH....I mean...uh....oops


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Must suck to cheer for a team that totally JOBBED to Barcelona for the second time at the exact same place.


Didn't you hear? We beat them 2-1 when it counts! PRE SEASON

United are going over this year in a big way, watch out for a DANNY WELBECK HEEL TURN!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> He has a bunch of wins over Swagger recently like... I don't know. Has to be well over 600.


Ah yes, forgot about those. Just trying to figure out why they think a win over Bourne is meaningful. Just because he makes losing look pretty awesome, I guess.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Trips out already? No overrun then? Fucking commercials!


Probably gonna be HHH, Cena, and Punk... if it's anything like the Punk/HHH segment, go grab a bag of popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

DubC said:


> samoa joe and evan should be friends.


 Jobber Friends


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I think both cases are gonna switch hands, Kofi takes Raw's and Barrett takes SD's.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Feud of the Year.

It'S Sheamus!!!!!!111!!!!1111111!!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Mark Henry's new gimmick should of been given to Brodus Clay or Husky Harris to get them over. Imagine if either one of them took out Big Show and/or Kane, they would be set (at least for a little while) That's how you build new stars, not give old stars new gimmicks.


Good call and they could taken Henry out as well so we don't have to watch his fat ass anymore...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> When ever I see Kofi I think of this.


I just realized Drew was also doing it. :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dropstorm said:


> Eventually there's gonna be a commercial break after each wrestler's entrance, then after every move.


*Only in Vince's wet dreams....with that money song from the MITB ppv playing in the background*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lawler is such a failue. lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I got some rep points the show goes till 9:15 9:20 tonight. Too many commercials for it not too.


Let's hope lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> It may have been predictable, but calling it in your head is also known as *not calling it.*


I'm definitely going to start declaring that "I called it in my head" about everything that happens from now on. It'll make me seem smart.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the show been really good tonight wwe is on a roll and this ending is going to be EPIC mark my words EPIC


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Didn't you hear? We beat them 2-1 when it counts! PRE SEASON
> 
> United are going over this year in a big way, watch out for a DANNY WELBECK HEEL TURN!



:lmao

Nice one.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> JR makes Coles annoyance so much higher because you can tell how pissed he is, and all you want to do is listen to JR.


exactly. i used to like cole, mostly because all the others stunk, lawler was half asleep, at least booker can be amusing at times. but yeah with ross back i want to hear his commentary...trollin cole needs to end, it had its day its done now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully there is no more commercial breaks now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk vs Cena at Summerslam, ladder match. Just a wild guess.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Kofi's been feuding with the same 3 people for the past year.


They don't put enough people on TV, that's why. The roster may be thin but it wouldn't hurt to feed Hawkins to Kofi, just so he would have someone to beat.

I dislike Kofi and I think Hawkins is alright but I'm saying they do that kind of stuff to keep feuds fresh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> It may have been predictable, but calling it in your head is also known as *not calling it.*


Trying to rep you for this proved sadly futile.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Time for the return of the wrestling godddd Devon. This forum will crash


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

d-lo brown > Ceelo green


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL is school in session right now or what?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, Cena. Fuck off.

Lawler agreeing, I hope he dies.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> Don't ever use the word 'jobbed' when talking about football. Football is a sport for men and men do not use the word 'jobbed'.


Oh really? You telling me that? I've been a football fan since I was 5 and "job" was only used as a joke since we're in a wrestling forum.

I have been turned off a little bit, though, ever since Barcelona cheated their way to the finals last year.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Fixed poll!!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

....really?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

That poll is shit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The universe has spoken. LOL


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fake poll


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Motorhead FTW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, how did Cena win? :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Shit is rigged.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Champ vs Champ, Unifying match at Summerslam.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

54 to 46...lies..all lies


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

shouldnt HHH use King of Kings theme now that he's in charge?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fixed poll for sure. Fuck that


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at Cena winning the vote


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena/Punk with HHH as special guest referee at Summerslam.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please be good.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao no reaction to trips!


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Lol at the poll.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena won the poll, haha


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Icallbullshitonthepoll.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a c-o-n-spiracy.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So 54% of all WWE fans are little kids, and 46% are the REAL wrestling fans.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> shouldnt HHH use King of Kings theme now that he's in charge?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh yeah, I call bullshit in that poll result (I voted for Punk BTW, duh, lol).


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lets go Paul, Lets go Paul


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Rigged poll. fpalm


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Icallbullshitonthepoll.


*I call bullshit on your inability to hit a space bar. *


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

That poll is rigged


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

OH NO, it's that guy!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Johnny Ace


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ooooooh Johnny Boy. Didn't think he'd make another public appearance.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster Sr.!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOAH!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Cena and Punk both got more boos than cheers. 

Make Ryder the champ. John sucks, what the hell he doing here.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cena 54
Punk 46?

Fucking kids...

http://youtu.be/yrXaYs6Y0UU


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

twist!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace to get Pedigreed?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL at the crowd booing this guy when they have no idea who he is.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is John Laurinaitis doing out there?


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

"push zack ryder" HAHAHA


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like Chris Hansen, has that bizarre throaty voice of Bret Hart.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This crowd is so confused. Booing both CM Punk and Cena. Who are they rooting for? Lmao.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fhat the Wuck? *


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

lmfao "PUSH ZACK RYDER!"

Johnny Ace? BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

OMG I thought it was Mick Foley for a second lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

douche bag yes man


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

JOHNNY ACE KNOWS HIS TALENT! let him pick


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole has been getting on JR all night.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny Ace? WTF?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought that was Shawn Michaels' voice for a second...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EVP Mofos!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

John gets more heat than Del Rio :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear God, the announcers are still bickering. Jeez!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I hate this tool


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

"Push Zack Ryder!"

:lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

paulology said:


> "push zack ryder" HAHAHA


Glad I wasn't the only one that heard that.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Johnny Ace reminds me of Marty Funkhouser


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, now this guy has mic skills and charisma LOL!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that Super Dave Osborn?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone give this guy a glass of water.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Swag said:


> lmao no reaction to trips!


Second and third appearances never get a pop.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*THAT MAN IS FUCKING SATAN HIMSELF. HE IS FUCKING SATAN! HE HAS RUINED THE WWE FOR FAR TOO LONG. FOR FUCKS SAKE. HE IS SATAN!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: OKAY MAYBE NOT... LOL


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

cue pedigree


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how they're pushing Johnny Ace's incompetence as a storyline.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit. YOU FUCKING SUCK DICK LAURENITIS


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Johnny is about to get got


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Woah, now this guy has mic skills and charisma LOL!


LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Rapist voice!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hell yeah Johnny Ace!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wooooooooooo


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The man speaks sense!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny Ace on the airwaves now. Interesting.

I bet he misses doing this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Push Zack Ryder!"

"This isn't career day" :lmao

Laurinitis is a complete tool box!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Will the ending of this episode break the PWF database again?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Johnny Ace is better on the mic then 50% of the Roster.

..and nobody besides the 10%ers know who he is.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He sure is loving being relevant on TV again :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

He has Better Mic skills then Riley and Ziggler Combined


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

John L. wants Cena stripped of his title. :agree:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnny Ace for President of WWE Inc.!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at them trying to make Cena the victim now, lol. 

Shouldn't he want to strip both champions since they both screwed him & Vince over.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Johnny Ace reminds me of Larry Funkhouser












Wonder if Johnny Ace recently became an orphan?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

some great writing there. I guess we forgot Vince hated Punk too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wouldn't Vince just strip the title from Punk, or both if he really hated them? Go back to looking at swimsuit catalogs for talent Johnny.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I like him now, JohnL wants the same as me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Triple H, CM Punk, John Cena, and John Lauranitis segment?
Well this should be interesting.*


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ace Crusher to Cena to end the show.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

So Johnny Ace will get an AA instead of a pedigree? Cool.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Inertia said:


> Someone give this guy a glass of water.


Signature worthy... LOL!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

good decision john!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

John Laryngitis.

8*D


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And yet ANOTHER attempt by the WWE to get people to sympathize with and like John Cena.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny Ace just became a saint to the board.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mixed reactions for both Punk and Cena


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Fake Champion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Now Cena is shooting on the Dynamic Dude.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

UMMM BORING


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL CENA


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL THAT WAS GOOD.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

This "John Laurenitis" guy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Perfect voice!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL Cena did a perfect impersonation.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cena speaks truth.

CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena doing the Johnny Ace voice was perfect. I actually thought it was him for a second.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena's describing himself perfectly.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Cena actually made me lol


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

My god, that was a pretty damn good imitation of Johnny Ace.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THAT WAS COMPLETE GOLD FROM CENA! :lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Laurinaitis is supposed to be the new replacement for HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL VINCE.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a great impression.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Panther said:


> And yet ANOTHER attempt by the WWE to get people to sympathize with and like John Cena.


Yeah, they sure do find ways. It's hilarious.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"Yes Vince, you're built like a Greek God"

Haha! Cena wins


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena sounds just like him.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Panther said:


> And yet ANOTHER attempt by the WWE to get people to sympathize with and like John Cena.


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Get Punk back out there already!!! Enough of Cena!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want Kelly Kelly stripped


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Save this promo Punk.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> OMG I thought it was Mick Foley for a second lol


same!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Cena acting like CM Punk is on his side now.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Good impression by Cena... But why does Cena have to get "pitied" as someone said...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

INSIDER REFERENCE!

I thought this wasn't TNA.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WE WANT PUNK!!! WE WANT PUNK!!!

At least I do.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

cena is a tool


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena must actually do an impression of him when he is with the guys in the back its too perfect.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that was a damn good impersonation


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can hate Cena all you want but you have to admit that Cena Promo was epic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehehe. About 4% of people watching get that "figure it out" reference.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Dynamic Dude = buried

he should be the one working at Target not Shane Douglas.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Good imitation by Cena there. 

John Laryngitis :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

John Cena does some good impressions :lmao:


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"goon who used to carry a skateboard"

ROTFL!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

clicked off my stream onto this tab, thought it was Cena talking.. it was Johnny Ace


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

the guy sounds like shawn micheals


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

...blah blah blah..."Punched you in the face"....blah blah blah...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> Damn, he really does get NO reaction lol...


...


SPCDRI said:


> There is no way this man can be a champ. None. All the gimmicks, the props, making a babyface tap, post match beatdown...
> Silence!


what are you talking about? all the gimmicks? props? he's had the same gimmick. props? props don't make a superstar, especially not you strip him of all his credibility, then force another push. please, continue to make uninformed arguments about a show you pretend to know something about.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena does a pretty good impression of Johnny Ace


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Money in the Bank was a great night? 

So apparently Cena doesn't mind losing the title, lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> I want Kelly Kelly stripped


Naked or of the title.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Turn heel Cena. Please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eh, this would mean more if the fans knew who the fuck Ace was. Two appearances without speaking prior to this will not do much to get the fans to dislike him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TRIPLE H FTW

"Don't look at me, I don't have a problem with that"


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

zzzzzzzz this is weak so far


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> John Laryngitis.
> 
> 8*D


OMG. . . that is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena has no claim to the title whatsoever. This part of the story makes no sense.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

John shut the fuck up already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think there is a logical fallacy in Cena's argument there.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

We Want Devon.....We Want Devon......We Want Devon


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what was the point of john?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, God! All this just to say we're gonna have a Champ vs Champ match at Summerslam?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So wait, Vince would strip Cena? Wasn't this feud about the exact opposite a month ago?

CM Punk came off the street in his ring gear? Man..that's unfortunate.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Cena has no claim to the title whatsoever. This part of the story makes no sense.


Absolutely.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

YEAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

mi87keRkO said:


> cena is a tool




Tool is a good band but cena sucks1


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> John shut the fuck up already


John*s*


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH MAN.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

look in my eyes.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck yes, PUNK! The real champion!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Look at THOSE eyes!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Naked or of the title.


Yes.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Naked or of the title.


i forgot all about the title:side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah with his new music, even though he called them earlier in the show.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

CM F'N PUNK!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk getting booed now?

What the hell?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dynamic dudes reference


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd sucks... oi.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I LOVE the sound bit before the music starts. 
That's sooooo awesome!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm twittering again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CULT OF PERSONALITY MOTHERFUCKER!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are dudes wearing Cena gear. Fuck those idiots.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

INB4 MASSIVE ORGASM


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm twittering again.


That a euphemism?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

speaking the truth, punk!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Derek said:


> That a euphemism?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So THAT'S who was puking in the urinals at the arenas!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

"It's not Hunter....I'm your boss"

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

"It's not Hunter, it's Mr. H's."


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

wow surprise surprise


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, who didn't see that coming.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Called it, was so obvious


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes because we did not see that coming at all.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

That's all?


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not this Jericho's undisputed championship again...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They should introduce a new title belt at SummerSlam, then.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Surprised there wasn't a commercial in between this promo.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

So predictable.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

who didnt see that one coming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, that was so surprising.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why are dudes wearing Cena gear. Fuck those idiots.


SPEDS


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Punks happy go lucky thing ruled... 

Wow Mr. H laying down the law!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Throwing up in a urinal. 
One of my broski's did that........not cool. :lmao

Punk ftw with new title to be made the night on RAW.


We took all those breaks and we're not even going over the time??


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Someone is coming out...there's no way they leave it at this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why are dudes wearing Cena gear. Fuck those idiots.


Couldn't be that they actually like him or any thing


EDIT: Huh sounds like Cena Got the bigger Pop


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Tool is a good band but cena sucks1


Tool is awesome.
Champ vs. Champ at SS. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yes because we did not see that coming at all.




Well no shit, what's a better option?

This way we get another damn good title match at Summerslam.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] getting booed


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

all those commercials for nothing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H could of made that announcement in the beginning of the show and these two could of wrestled in a tag match. Nice waste of time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

All that time just to make a match we all knew was coming, lol. 

And apparently the championship belts have the power to change theme musics.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Seriously? That's it? No special stipulations? No more on this episode? Just a basic match? Please tell me we aren't going off the air like this.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK THIS CROWD, my crowd (HAMPTON, VA) was a MILLION TIMES BETTER.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Wow!''

Shut up, Lawler.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena getting more pop than Punk fpalm


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

No surprise, not a bad thing though really.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

So many little kids in the crowd...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And the Little Jimmies go wild for Cena!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What is this, a battle of theme songs?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol silly dueling theme songs


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Were those canned cheers I heard when Cena raised his belt?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So there's a motherfucker backstage going apeshit with the music board. I feel bad for him.

Lame ending.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

weakkkkk ending. blahhhh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is really really dumb


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Boring


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is retarded.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lmao Cena is outpopping Punk smh


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

what the fuck was that.?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Gee wonder how this is gonna end


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Freaking Cena marks. Although this is kind of funny.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate mark cities.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

did punk just yell whats my fucking name?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

perro said:


> Couldn't be that they actually like him or any thing


No shit. Doesn't change that they're idiots. My question was rhetorical.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Just Shit.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

wtf 0_o


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that ending was silly. 

At least Punk got the last word, lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This was a lame ass raw outside the first promo. And the crowd sucked... I am saying it now... the kiddies being there only to fucking cheer for one or two guys is why we get shit crowds like that. Fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL the titles can change theme music!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lol song battle


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

JDman said:


> FUCK THIS CROWD, my crowd (HAMPTON, VA) was a MILLION TIMES BETTER.


I AGREE! lol. go 757. haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A theme-off to end the show. What a goofy ending.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The music guy in the sound booth hasn't had to work this hard in a long time!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

YEAH, NICE TRY, PUNK.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK JOHN CENA!

Ending the show on the right theme. CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

what a corny ending... they must have known a bunch of kids were in the audience tonight to approve that ending


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lame ending. too many **** and little kids in that crowd.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That ending with the sparring theme songs was fucking laughable :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not a bad show. Devon would have made it EPIC though.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Heh, this angle is starting to cool off. But that's easy to say because it was white hot for weeks.

Still excited for it's future. I just don't see Punk getting another victory over Cena again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck, I just clicked the exit button on my stream and missed the ending. It was just a case of both posing on the turnbuckles with the title, right?

I'm rooting for Punk but every time "The Time is Now" got played by the DJ, I got a smile on my face!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena > punk


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> Cena getting more pop than Punk fpalm


Same here. Fuck these two faced bastards.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

btw I told yall the WWE would fuck this angle up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Heh, this angle is starting to cool off. But that's easy to say because it was white hot for weeks.
> 
> Still excited for it's future. I just don't see Punk getting another victory over Cena again.


I still see this angle being the vehicle to get Cena heel status for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah suck ass ending!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That ending was crazy whacktastic.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man whats this Devon Dudley thing people keep mentioning ?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> btw I told yall the WWE would fuck this angle up.


How exactly have they fucked it up?


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ending sucked major balls, meh


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

how is the angle fucked up scrilla there going to have another epic match at another ppv that my friends is awesome great raw tonight wwe is on a role nice


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

They should hate each other more, security should have come out to stop a fight, not a theme song off.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nabz™ said:


> man whats this Devon Dudley thing people keep mentioning ?


It's a crappy meme. Devon is the new Otunga. It will die down soon, but not soon enough.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Shit ending. Cena getting a louder reaction than Punk was gayness.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> Cena getting more pop than Punk fpalm


...because a good percentage of Cena's pop included boos.


----------



## DustyRocker77 (Jul 17, 2011)

worst crowed ever...


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

being from Indy... Id liek to take this moment ro personally apologize for the shit crowd


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It was basically the same show as last week.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Same ending as last week....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Were those piped in cheers for cena at the end? Because honestly, they weren't there the entire night, then at the end when music is playing suddenly the arena can pop for cena louder than a theme song?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, the angle has died out. And pretty soon Cena will be the undisputed WWE champion and WWE goes back to the same crap we've been seeing for years.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

What a predictable ending, if Cena actually wins at SS (Which I think he will, I hope not) then this whole angle will be fuckin' gay.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Dueling outros? WITH PUNK ENDING IT. FUCK YEA.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk needs the win at Summerslam.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That ending couldn't have been more shit


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Sadly I have a feeling that Cena will win at SS.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Aww look at all the Buthurt "Smart" marks


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that they have built up CM Punk he is now ready to lose to SuperCena.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Punk getting booed now?
> 
> What the hell?


I blame his new music. Sucks compared to "This Fire Burns" - he was godly, changes his music, and his pops haven't been the same since.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Weak ending was weak. 
Thoroughly disappointed by that, all those ads and we got that. 
C'mon WWE I know you can keep the momentum going.....just do it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

even if cena got more boos he clearly was getting more pops as he was raising his belt

Made punk look bad
Horrible booking, punk already being sabotaged


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Who DIDNT see a Summerslam match coming? Couldn't we have used that segment for something more interesting?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

So we got the same ending as last week pretty much and a predictable match at SummerSlam..

Crowd was terrible.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena will lose.
Cena is taking time off after SS


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Should have atleast announced it to be a Ladder match.

Beth Phoenix heel turn was the best thing about the show.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Medic said:


> Now that they have built up CM Punk he is now ready to lose to SuperCena.


Agree 100%


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That's it, at SummerSlam it's gonna be the same ol' stuff with Cena overcoming his "most powerful foe" ever, Kids will rejoice, bboys will fap, etc.

Meh.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

At people saying this is all over my god.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

last week show was really good and this week show was really good to it good to be wwe fan


----------



## xxKANExx (Jan 12, 2007)

They could have at least brawled, and not been cheesy. God this PG shit blows. If only the attitude could come back..


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Anti-climatic ending? I'd say so! 

WWE Raw 8/1 Review!


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Ending sucked major balls, meh


This. Lame ending. I waited a whole show to see HHH -- oh I'm sorry -- The BOSS make a decision that a four year old could have predicted. He could have at least made it a steel cage, not that I want that, but at least it would've been a surprise.

What's next weeks announcement? Politicians are liars. The earth is round. PLEASE Bossy Hearst Hemsley, do tell the world is waiting! LMAO and LAME-O!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Good show,lame ening...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Good RAW. Wierd ending. 

I think that it's starting to hit people that Punk isn't going to win this fued, unless The Rock gets involved.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Cm punk is gettin to his super stage


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

wwefrank said:


> how is the angle fucked up scrilla there going to have another epic match at another ppv that my friends is awesome great raw tonight wwe is on a role nice


The IWC will never be satisfied. They'll bitch and moan and then piss and bleed in their pink panties until the end of time. Why? Because they know not of how to do anything else.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you guys honestly think CM Punk and Cena wouldn't have a rematch?


C'mon now....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That ending was way too predictable. The best part of Raw was the first 20 minutes.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

As much as I'm not a Punk mark its sad to see him beginning to get buried. HHH & Cena are starting to hog the limelight already and this was supposed to be about Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Geeve said:


> They should hate each other more, security should have come out to stop a fight, not a theme song off.


I guess this is the "PG song beat up song" fight.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol battle of the bands to close the show. The whole raw sucked lol don't really care if you disagree either. And Triple H was right about Punk's "ask your wife?" jokes...they are 10 years old. I love Punk just like all of you, but those are so old. Hell, Hunter has made fun of himself plenty of times about being married to her in the past.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

perro said:


> Aww look at all the Buthurt "Smart" marks


Punk marks whining.Nothing new.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's pops sounded like he was a a New Kids on the Block concert or a daycare center.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> I blame his new music. Sucks compared to "This Fire Burns" - he was godly, changes his music, and his pops haven't been the same since.


Or could be outside of Chicago punk isn't as big as he and the board make out?
To be honest i thought punk was by far the odd one out when Cena hhh and punk were in the ring. He is trying hard to be a megastar and it shows. Like hhh said he can't handle not having the attention.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

D-Wayne said:


> This. Lame ending. I waited a whole show to see HHH -- oh I'm sorry -- The BOSS make a decision that a four year old could have predicted. He could have at least made it a steel cage, not that I want that, but at least it would've been a surprise.
> 
> What's next weeks announcement? Politicians are liars. The earth is round. PLEASE Bossy Hearst Hemsley, do tell the world is waiting! LMAO and LAME-O!





WCWnWo4Life said:


> The IWC will never be satisfied. They'll bitch and moan and then piss and bleed in their pink panties until the end of time. Why? Because they know not of how to do anything else.


See what I mean? ^^^^


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...because a good percentage of Cena's pop included boos.


Lol quit with all the excuses. Cena outpopped Punk end of story.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

They could have used the segment for the return of Devon he could attacked both men and hit the spinebuster and steal both belts, Triple Threat Match, Devon vs Cena vs Punk.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If Cena wins cleanly the WWE is dead... I don't think they could do anything to prove to the older fans that they give a damn other than to build up the little kiddies superheros...


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Save Us Y2J!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

xxKANExx said:


> They could have at least brawled, and not been cheesy. God this PG shit blows. If only the attitude could come back..


The ending was lame and predictable but what does being PG have to do with it? And why should they brawl if Punk clearly stated he liked Cena?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk tapping out at SS will be a wonderful sight.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Underwhelming raw.. they're kind of over-using both HHH and CM Punk now too, HHH is coming out multiple times on both Raw and Smackdown to a lesser and lesser pop each time. And now Cena is out-popping Punk again so even if its a shitty crowd, he must be losing some steam. Does WWE not realize that when you over-book a storyline the fans start to not care as much?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kind of a weak ending but whatever, Punk better be going over at SS.

Overall it was a pretty good RAW i thought.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

By the way, it's official. Punk came back too early and it's really hurt this angle.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

CM Punk back to mid card by christmas i reckon.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena isn't going to win at SS. They know how valuable Punk is now and there's no way they're going to let go of all that momentum. This angle is far from over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really do have to get away from this PG thing. Now, this doesn't mean 'go back to the attitude era', but this shit is cheesier than the late 80's, early 90's WWF. Things are so predictable and I get the feeling that WWE is scared to make things unpredictable over the long term. They have made things unpredictable over the summer, but it seems to me that Cena is going to win at Summerslam so that they can go back to the same bullshit coming out of the summer heading into WWE's prime season.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Triple H. I saw that decision 3 years ago. The least you can do is add a stipulation to the match. Say they beat the living crap out of eachother in a last man standing match or something.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the angle is great so far great


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Save Us Y2J!!!!!!!!!!


Save Us Devon fixed now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nexus-Dead

Anonymous GM: Dead

Johnny Ace: Dead

Zak Ryder Push: Dead

Title Raising offs-ITS ALIVE!


----------



## xxKANExx (Jan 12, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> The ending was lame and predictable but what does being PG have to do with it? And why should they brawl if Punk clearly stated he liked Cena?


Because they got in the ring, Cena tossed some cheesy lines around, HHH said somethin, left, Cena and Punk looked at each other for the second week and had a song off. This is wrestling, they should be smashing each others with chairs for fuck sakes, not smiling from across the ring.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Nexus-Dead
> 
> Anonymous GM: Dead
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

It was mostly anti-climatic because the crowd sucked, SUCKED BAD. It was a decent Raw honestly but the ending and Jim Ross' hype didn't live up.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Kabraxal said:


> If Cena wins cleanly the WWE is dead... I don't think they could do anything to prove to the older fans that they give a damn other than to build up the little kiddies superheros...


They don't and they never will.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe cena will take a break after ss for a month or 2, return at survivor series and get his ass kicked by the rock. so hopefully he'll lose again. i honestly think punk will win though, he has too much momentum for them to just let him be another victim to supercena. 

although i dread that adr doesn't cash in even though he might.


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

You want to know why the crowd popped for cena and not punk? Did you not
Notice triple h putting cena over just before cm punk came out, fuck WWE triple h is going to bury punk.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

can't believe people are defending that garbage ending lol.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe next week they will have a mean face contest.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena will beat Punk and he will hold onto the belt and make Rock his bitch. Yep Cena is god and it wont stop till you accept it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

weak ending, and please get rid of Cole, no need for a three man booth


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Wow Triple H. I saw that decision 3 years ago. The least you can do is add a stipulation to the match. Say they beat the living crap out of eachother in a last man standing match or something.


one more raw bro

you get the tight asses IWC marks to shell out 50bucks when they make it a TLC or whatever


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok I got this: 

Summerslam match becomes a No DQ match, Nexus returns to help Punk, screws Cena, Nexus goes face with Punk.. I write this shit in my sleep.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They really do have to get away from this PG thing. Now, this doesn't mean 'go back to the attitude era', but this shit is cheesier than the late 80's, early 90's WWF. Things are so predictable and I get the feeling that WWE is scared to make things unpredictable over the long term. They have made things unpredictable over the summer, but it seems to me that Cena is going to win at Summerslam so that they can go back to the same bullshit coming out of the summer heading into WWE's prime season.


It's been predictable and cheesy since 2005. PG has absolutely nothing to do with it. Nitro was PG and was awesome during its peak.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Flexing contest ala Steiner/HHH next week.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Cena isn't going to win at SS. They know how valuable Punk is now and there's no way they're going to let go of all that momentum. This angle is far from over.


THIS. Hopefully:side:


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cena has held the title for 1032 days and counting... 4th most in WWE history, behind only Bruno, Hulkster, and Backlund...

I think it's time for someone else to hold the belt already...

Punks held the belt 16 days + but I wouldn't count it, since he hasn't been the "unified champ."

Still a chance to make it a ladder match, which would make sense considering...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They really do have to get away from this PG thing. Now, this doesn't mean 'go back to the attitude era', but this shit is cheesier than the late 80's, early 90's WWF. Things are so predictable and I get the feeling that WWE is scared to make things unpredictable over the long term. They have made things unpredictable over the summer, but it seems to me that Cena is going to win at Summerslam so that they can go back to the same bullshit coming out of the summer heading into WWE's prime season.


John Cena is a "sacred" volcano, he needs his monthly PPV sacrifice or the Stockholding Gods will be pissed.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I didn't care for Raw tonight. We clearly lacks star power


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

scrilla said:


> can't believe people are defending that garbage ending lol.


Because no every one is butt hurt Punk didn't get a bigger pop


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> By the way, it's official. Punk came back too early and it's really hurt this angle.


yeah they should have postponed his return. i hope this all ends in Summerslam. i think this whole rivalry had so much potential, but now it seems its going back to lame ass basics. :gun:


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

This show was better balanced than past weeks, utilizing more of the midcard.

.New midcard feud started (Riley/Ziggler)
.Two tag matches
.Upper midcard feud continued (ADR/Kofi)

Problem is, the jets in the main event look to have been cooled drastically. I enjoyed this show more than the last few, because there was more to care about than Punk/Cena. Unfortunately, Punk/Cena is not as compelling as it once was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at this thread. You should all be fucking embarrassed for reacting the way you are. Cena got more cheers than Punk and we got an ending we all know was coming and suddenly it's the end of the world and the angle is dead? The seeds for something huge were planted with the HHH/Punk promo. HHH said that Punk wasn't resigned when Cena won the title therefore to him, Punk was gone and he needed a champ. Cena has a case for being the legit champion. Punk won his title fair and square, he then resigned and also has a case for being the legit champion. Johnny Ace was acting for himself and being butthurt because Cena knocked him on his ass. It had nothing to do with Vince yet that clearly went over everybody's head in the little bitchfest that has erupted here.

Seriously, some of you guys make things harder on yourself. Did the ending live up to the endings we have had for the past few weeks? No and how the fuck could it when they were so epic? Now we have Cena/Punk II for the Undisputed WWE title and people still aren't happy. You can all fuck off or better yet, listen to Punk's sound advice and wait to actually see what happens before calling this a dud.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

It's HHH's fault that Cena fans have higher pitched voices (Children/women) than Punk's?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was waiting for him to say it will be a ladder match. But obviously something going to happen with laurenitis coming out. It was a great opening with punk and triple h and the ending wasn't bad but it wasn't great. IF they would have brawled it would have ended better but it was a little stupid going back and forth. 

Either way it's amazing how everyone hangs by punk's every word including myself. They are just letting him have free reign


----------



## brianz (Feb 1, 2010)

Without kayfabe, punk is nothing more than a glorified upper mid carder. He's more overrated than lebron james, eat it haters. :flip


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

xxKANExx said:


> They could have at least brawled, and not been cheesy. God this PG shit blows. If only the attitude could come back..


Hey idiot. The Attitude Era was PG until late 1999.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

My predicition for SS Match...

Ref bump, double clothsline, both men are knocked out. HHH screws Punk,saying its good for business, and cena wins. Cena stays face to feud with Del Rio, and Punk goes onto face HHH.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena wins at Summerslam and this angle has been Nexus'd.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Headliner said:


> They really do have to get away from this PG thing. Now, this doesn't mean 'go back to the attitude era', but this shit is cheesier than the late 80's, early 90's WWF. Things are so predictable and I get the feeling that *WWE is scared to make things unpredictable over the long term*. They have made things unpredictable over the summer, but it seems to me that Cena is going to win at Summerslam so that they can go back to the same bullshit coming out of the summer heading into WWE's prime season.


Exactly. So what if the angle at one point goes as low as 2.5? What's going to happen? Impact outrates Raw? Really?

The execs up in WWE need to just realize sometimes you gotta go low before you can shoot to the top again. Case in point: 1996-1997. They let Bischoff and WCW have their ratings but eventually Raw was the show doing a 6.0 then Russo and WCW withered away.

It's called _building_. It has worked for decades, and it still works today.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I know this is sorta not related to WWE but can someone tell me what Devon has done recently?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> They don't and they never will.


And that is leading them right off the edge... do they not see the people trickling away or was it just so slow over the 7 years that they are just in denial? Seriously, the two major companies out there keep trying to cover their ass and just call the people not happy with the product the 10 percenters and people they shouldn't cater too and yet the numbers don't lie... who they are catering too is slowly bleeding those two companies dry.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Because no every one is butt hurt Punk didn't get a bigger pop


two guys holding up titles with their theme music switching every 5 seconds, Johnny Ace coming out for no reason and Triple H trying to make the angle about him = terrible ending to Raw. face it this angle dead.


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not even a Cena hater but I've had enough of him being champion, he's a so stale.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

scrilla said:


> two guys holding up titles with their theme music switching every 5 seconds, Johnny Ace coming out for no reason and Triple H trying to make the angle about him = terrible ending to Raw. face it this angle dead.


Lol you are trying to argue with _*perro.*_


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

scrilla said:


> two guys holding up titles with their theme music switching every 5 seconds, Johnny Ace coming out for no reason and Triple H trying to make the angle about him = terrible ending to Raw. face it this angle dead.


and cena fucking ignoring the main point that PUNK BEAT HIM CLEAN WITH HIS FINISHER FOR THE WWE TITLE at mitb


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> Man I know this is sorta not related to WWE but can someone tell me what Devon has done recently?


Just the trolls working up another trend. No big deal.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, never come back to Indy please. Peyton Manning could have shown up and the crowd would have still sat in their hands


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Whah Whah Whah




It's not Dead 


ffs you people are so sad

"Oh this is the beginning of a new Era, Punk is the new Austin OMG"

This has never been any thing but a really good Main event Feud, it is still just that


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Lol at this thread. You should all be fucking embarrassed for reacting the way you are. Cena got more cheers than Punk and we got an ending we all know was coming and suddenly it's the end of the world and the angle is dead? The seeds for something huge were planted with the HHH/Punk promo. HHH said that Punk wasn't resigned when Cena won the title therefore to him, Punk was gone and he needed a champ. Cena has a case for being the legit champion. Punk won his title fair and square, he then resigned and also has a case for being the legit champion. Johnny Ace was acting for himself and being butthurt because Cena knocked him on his ass. It had nothing to do with Vince yet that clearly went over everybody's head in the little bitchfest that has erupted here.
> 
> Seriously, some of you guys make things harder on yourself. Did the ending live up to the endings we have had for the past few weeks? No and how the fuck could it when they were so epic? Now we have Cena/Punk II for the Undisputed WWE title and people still aren't happy. You can all fuck off or better yet, listen to Punk's sound advice and wait to actually see what happens before calling this a dud.


I agree, people saying it was a shit ending....what else could they do? Either:
A. Strip Cena of title
B. Strip Punk of title or
C. Have a match for title
Which of those options makes the most sense? I'll let you decide.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Bet Punk leaves after summerslam :fpalm


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Lol at this thread. You should all be fucking embarrassed for reacting the way you are. Cena got more cheers than Punk and we got an ending we all know was coming and suddenly it's the end of the world and the angle is dead? The seeds for something huge were planted with the HHH/Punk promo. HHH said that Punk wasn't resigned when Cena won the title therefore to him, Punk was gone and he needed a champ. Cena has a case for being the legit champion. Punk won his title fair and square, he then resigned and also has a case for being the legit champion. Johnny Ace was acting for himself and being butthurt because Cena knocked him on his ass. It had nothing to do with Vince yet that clearly went over everybody's head in the little bitchfest that has erupted here.
> 
> Seriously, some of you guys make things harder on yourself. Did the ending live up to the endings we have had for the past few weeks? No and how the fuck could it when they were so epic? Now we have Cena/Punk II for the Undisputed WWE title and people still aren't happy. You can all fuck off or better yet, listen to Punk's sound advice and wait to actually see what happens before calling this a dud.



You Sir.


I love you.


But no, I agree pretty much with everything that you just said. The amount of negativity spewed in these threads sometimes is ridiculous.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

If they really want to do Punk/HHH, then Cena has to win come Summerslam. Punk's got no real beef with HHH otherwise.
Punk/Cena is quickly losing steam, despite them bringing Punk back to prevent that.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

xxKANExx said:


> Because they got in the ring, Cena tossed some cheesy lines around, HHH said somethin, left, Cena and Punk looked at each other for the second week and had a song off. This is wrestling, they should be smashing each others with chairs for fuck sakes, not smiling from across the ring.


Punk said he doesn't hate Cena, so what's the point? There's no personal beef with one another so what's the point? They'll probably save the altercations for the next couple of weeks anyway.

They've done that similar crap when it was still TV14 BTW.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

CM Punk is overrated. Ouch. It must hurt knowing that even the WWE themselves admits that.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> HHH said that Punk wasn't resigned when Cena won the title therefore to him, Punk was gone and he needed a champ.


Wasn't resigned yet managed to "hit his music" with a brand new theme and titantron in the space of 10 seconds.

Gotta love the "reality era"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ people thinking the WWE has some great plan for this angle. as if they didn't rewrite this show at least 10 times today. they have no direction. this angle is already in the grave. onto the next one.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Can the punk vs cena script for summerslam PLEASE leak so i can know whether or not to buy it:frustrate


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Wasn't resigned yet managed to "hit his music" with a brand new theme and titantron in the space of 10 seconds.
> 
> Gotta love the "reality era"


and why did Hunter book rey vs cena

He hates mexicans?


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

It was a fine ending. I enjoyed the song-off, title taunting ending. As Punk said, it's about the wrestling with John. Not abotu foreign objects, blood, petty disputes, etc. Should be an excellent match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> This show was better balanced than past weeks, utilizing more of the midcard.
> 
> .New midcard feud started (Riley/Ziggler)
> .Two tag matches
> ...


I agree. I was expecting more from the ending, but I enjoyed it regardless. There's still next week.

From top to bottom, the show was booked pretty well. We got a Beth Phoenix heel turn and actual development in her character/the Divas Championship; the makings of a US Title feud and some personality from Riley for the first time in months and something related to the tag team championships. It was a good Raw, in my opinion at least.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> and why did Hunter book rey vs cena
> 
> He hates mexicans?


Hunter said "during the Rey Vs Cena match" CM punk handed him the signed contract.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

scrilla bro this angle is building very nicely the show was good the ending was expected and now cena and punk 5 star classic part 2 like what more do you want sometimes i just wonder the IWC just complain and whine as punk said wait and see what happens and starbuck is right


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

I was pretty let down with the ending but let's hope this is going somewhere building into SummerFest.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lol @ people thinking the WWE has some great plan for this angle. as if they didn't rewrite this show at least 10 times today. they have no direction. this angle is already in the grave. onto the next one.


What the hell did you expect to happen?


Genuinely curious as to how you would have booked it?


CM Punk gets the legit title and we all forget about it? Cena starts becoming a jobber?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Wasn't resigned yet managed to "hit his music" with a brand new theme and titantron in the space of 10 seconds.
> 
> Gotta love the "reality era"


HAHA well said.

Im guessing Punk had his new theme song on a USB stick and he gave it to the audio guy before he went to the ring. lol


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> The IWC will never be satisfied. They'll bitch and moan and then piss and bleed in their pink panties until the end of time. Why? Because they know not of how to do anything else.


LOL. You think I'm IWC? fpalm I post on this thing once a month if even that, and I'm usually the one arguing that the WWE is doing an OK job. This particular show I think was OK overall. Just a predictable ending that I was dreading throughout the whole show. I suppose I could say that every decision the WWE ever made is perfect, but I guess that would make me a buttmonkey.

Hey, I know the writers WWE's got are talented and know overall how to put together a show better than me. I'm just expressing the sentiments of probably millions of other WWE fans in my usual quirky way.  Ending sucked.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Wasn't resigned yet managed to "hit his music" with a brand new theme and titantron in the space of 10 seconds.
> 
> Gotta love the "reality era"


He said he was talking with him to no avail until Punk walked up to him as Cena won, handed him the new signed contract and walked out. You can fuck off with this new theme shit. It's a TV show FFS. Why should he wait to debut a new theme for a week because a handful of smarks are going to get butthurt over the smallest of irrelevant details?



scrilla said:


> lol @ people thinking the WWE has some great plan for this angle. as if they didn't rewrite this show at least 10 times today. they have no direction. this angle is already in the grave. onto the next one.


fpalm


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

THE BATMAN said:


> It was a fine ending. I enjoyed the song-off, title taunting ending. As Punk said, it's about the wrestling with John. Not abotu foreign objects, blood, petty disputes, etc. Should be an excellent match.


i really have to ask you, your optimism is so delightful so can i ask straight?

What stuff you`ve been smoking today and can i have some 2?:gun:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you guys are writing this off too quick and easy. Was the ending underwhelming? Yes, it was. But who didn't see that coming, especially compared to all other weeks. If every show ended with a cliffhanger, you guys would get burned out from it. The ending was silly and subpar but that does not mean the angle is dead, not even close. Summerslam will dictate if the angle is dead or not.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

the ending was kind of weak. Was kind of hoping for another twist ending like the Raws before.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> *Punk said he doesn't hate Cena, so what's the point? There's no personal beef with one another so what's the point?* They'll probably save the altercations for the next couple of weeks anyway.
> 
> They've done that similar crap when it was still TV14 BTW.


It could also be mentioned that Punk specified this in the first worked shoot promo that started the feud. If there's no personal beef between the two then why try to tear the skin off one another? As it's been said before, it's just a really good main event build (that's ONE thing I agree with you on Perro) and they've done nothing to ruin it so I'm not complaining. As long as Punk goes over at SS by winning clean I have no problem with it.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I truly hope they don't let Cena "Nexus" this storyline. At least not at SummerSlam.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> By the way, it's official. Punk came back too early and it's really hurt this angle.


I agree, basically the WWE are scared of the fans not giving a sh** about something that happened more than about 3 weeks ago. They think, f*** we better get Punk on screen before the hype dies down. I'm not an expert on the audience, there probs are some morons but the WWE should think a bit higher of their fanbase.

It's like when Cena got fired during the Nexus storyline. They wouldn't even have the guy off screen for one week. Do they think people are suddenly going to forget who he is? If they think that, why? He got a big pop when he turned at the RR 2008 (after a decent spell off screen). Yes it quickly turned to boos, but he still got reactions etc.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

scrilla said:


> lol @ people thinking the WWE has some great plan for this angle. as if they didn't rewrite this show at least 10 times today. they have no direction. this angle is already in the grave. onto the next one.


This... sadly the WWE is becoming WCW in its final days. They rewrite and change shit so much and worry about investors and toy deals and merchandising more than the quality of the actual product. I think the false flash of hope that things were changing for the better just makes it all the worse that the WWE is seemingly going to product the same old shit.

And really... two weeks from Summberslam... THEIR SECOND BIGGEST PPV... and they hardly have anything built up for it. How anyone fucking defends the WWE's booking.... really? Do you not see the fucking problem?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really good Punk/Triple H promo to start the show. Then nothing really significant after that. Otunga/McGillicutty still suck, Kofi is apparently in yet another aimless feud with no story to it. Riley/Ziggler sounds depressing. Ending promo was alright but I expected more from it.

Laughing at people already writing it off.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> He said he was talking with him to no avail until Punk walked up to him as Cena won, handed him the new signed contract and walked out. You can fuck off with this new theme shit. It's a TV show FFS. Why should he wait to debut a new theme for a week because a handful of smarks are going to get butthurt over the smallest of irrelevant details?
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm


it's true bro. they have no direction. this angle has been hotshotted and completely ruined with some cheesy segment.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This was a better show overall than the last couple of weeks. More positives than negatives.

While they can still screw this whole thing up at Summerslam, can any of you smarks come up with a better _realistic_ ending to tonight's show?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jericho is.. Uh.. Kayfabing HARD

IAmJericho Chris Jericho
Everyone is so excited that @CMPunk mentioned me on Raw. Newsflash...I don't give a shiat. Mind ur own business and stop rippin me off Punk.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

No way this storyline is done. We have a ways to go and if we can get more punk triple h promos then I am all for it.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Punk looks like such a phoney now considering some of his promos pre-MITB. He's losing momentum, and he needs to stop the crowd pandering. The angle now looks like a pretty standard Cena PPV build-up.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

D-Wayne said:


> *LOL. You think I'm IWC?* fpalm I post on this thing once a month if even that, and I'm usually the one arguing that the WWE is doing an OK job. This particular show I think was OK overall. Just a predictable ending that I was dreading throughout the whole show. I suppose I could say that every decision the WWE ever made is perfect, but I guess that would make me a buttmonkey.
> 
> Hey, I know the writers WWE's got are talented and know overall how to put together a show better than me. I'm just expressing the sentiments of probably millions of other WWE fans in my usual quirky way.  Ending sucked.


Well you're a wrestling fan stating his opinion by posting on a wrestling thread, aren't you?


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Again, a question to those who are saying the WWE have no direction and this feud is now dead...


How would you have done it then?


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a fan first, and an armchair booker last. People should enjoy the product, and not nitpick every detail.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> No way this storyline is done. We have a ways to go and if we can get more punk triple h promos then I am all for it.


they already ruined the angle so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The big ending will be this.












And we all go home happy. Cant wait.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What happened to giving it a chance? :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> it's true bro. they have no direction. this angle has been hotshotted and completely ruined with some cheesy segment.


If it comes to that then I'll start yapping like the rest of you. Until then I'll just look forward to next week and to Summerslam while everybody else wallows in negativity.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> The big ending will be this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it? A red X?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? (That's what I see, at least lol)


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Summer of SuperCena.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Wasn't resigned yet managed to "hit his music" with a brand new theme and titantron in the space of 10 seconds.
> 
> Gotta love the "reality era"


ah hahaha, it's a TV show. You want a 'kayfabe' explanation? How about Triple H was trying to sign him since Comicon, and HHH did some kind of preparation in case Punk signed again.

If you can't handle small plot holes, you may as well not watch any TV show or movie ever.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

That was a pretty lackluster ending


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> That's it? A red X?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? (That's what I see, at least lol)


Hey, at least we go home happy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> If it comes to that then I'll start yapping like the rest of you. Until then I'll just look forward to next week and to Summerslam while everybody else wallows in negativity.


Amen to that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> If it comes to that then I'll start yapping like the rest of you. Until then I'll just look forward to next week and to Summerslam while everybody else wallows in negativity.


what's there to look forward too? Cena doing impersonations? A THEME MUSIC BATTLE? omg so excited.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> the angle is great so far great


You´re trying too hard. This is far from great. 

How is Punk supposed to turn face against John Cena? With Cena staying face? Doesn´t work.

Then they do a pop battle, which clearly appeals more to Cena´s fanbase.

If I wouldn´t believe the WWE desperately needs this Punk angle to work, I´d say they´re sabotaging him.

I´ve already lost my interest, not because of the wrestlers involved, but because the WWE is once again stringing meaningless shit together to fill the weeks between PPVs.

Back to TNA.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Apparently the IWC doesnt have patience. They can afford to wait 4 months for Punk to come back, but when this announced, the angle is over? Come on guys and girls, really?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think this storyline is done right now, but I think it is done if Cena wins at SS...clean or dirty.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I dunno. I think the crowd tonight seemed confused. It seemed like the pro-Punk contingent got tired and stopped cheering for him as the night went on, probably because there was way too much HHH/Punk/Cena tonight. Not only did it burn the crowd out, but it made every other thing that happened seem completely inconsequential. Cena actually benefited by not being in front of the crowd until the end of the show. He was still fresh for the live crowd.

As much as I hate to say it, I think Punk is culpable for his losing heat throughout the night. He's the antihero, that's fine, but's he was far too petulant and bratty about it tonight. Sure, he acknowledged that he's an asshole, but that just makes him the girl you dated in high school who always said matter-of-factly "I'm a bitch," and thought that absolved her of responsibility for her actions. 

Punk is great, but he is at a point where if he doesn't start tipping his hat to the general audience A LITTLE more, he is going to alienate them. Cena chants are going to remain consistent because of his built in audience. Punk needs to win/keep supporters, Cena doesn't; that is the danger facing Punk now. Like it has been for two months, this entire angle is in Punk's hands. He needs to become more bad-ass and less snarky.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim Force said:


> You´re trying too hard. This is far from great.
> 
> How is Punk supposed to turn face against John Cena? With Cena staying face? Doesn´t work.
> 
> ...


Funniest fucking thing I've seen all night. That's right go back to TNA and let me know if Bischoff is still cornered in his office by a bird.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> As long as Punk goes over at SS by winning clean I have no problem with it.


Actually Punk doesn't _have_ to go over clean at all. What if there's some sort of swerve that no one is expecting? Punk not beating Cena fair and square doesn't mean the angle is ruined. Cena "winning" doesn't mean it's ruined either if you get my drift.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ravensmash said:


> Again, a question to those who are saying the WWE have no direction and this feud is now dead...
> 
> 
> How would you have done it then?


Had hiim off making the roudns with the belt for a couple months and the WWE playiing up the chaos in the wake of him leaving. And Cena should have punished in some form...

However, just starting from last week... I would have played off anger at the same old shit with Cena, be less playful with the crowd, have him attack the shit crowds with "why the hell are here if you can't get off your lazy asses and show some damn life"... and if they wanted, have it played that he never resigned and has managed to "persuade" or brainwash people in the back to go along with him.

Basically, anything other than seemingly toning him down, making him pander to the crowd so cheesily, and basically killing any intrigue in what Punk will do next. Really, at this point I don't care about their match because everything seems to be back to "business as usual". Whoopdy fucking dooo.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jim Force said:


> You´re trying too hard. This is far from great.
> 
> *How is Punk supposed to turn face against John Cena? With Cena staying face?* Doesn´t work.
> 
> ...


Clearly your mind cannot handle this, and your last statement explains why. 'A face facing another face?! My head is about to explode! You can't do that!' How about stop smarking, stop trying to analyse, and stop trying to class _everyone_ as purely a heel or a face. Just relax guy.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The ending didn't hit the high standards of the MITB ending and the two previous RAWs, but just remember how boring the product looked post-Capitol Punishment. Around that time you'd have killed for a RAW like tonight.

Zack Ryder over as over can be, Beth back in the women's main event and a Miz/Truth alliance hint. Not bad. Looking forward to next week. With both Cena and Punk as rival faces now expect them to team up against Miz/Truth or something.

More positives for Ryder but they could have either jobbed Santino out or had the more credible McHennig pin him than the worst talent on the roster. If he appears on SD it's another sign he's going in the right direction.


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Well you're a wrestling fan stating his opinion by posting on a wrestling thread, aren't you?


LOL. Well, let's just say I'm not an IWC smark.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> what's there to look forward too? Cena doing impersonations? A THEME MUSIC BATTLE? omg so excited.


I don't know. Maybe we'll get another Punk/HHH promo. Maybe we'll get a Cena/Punk promo. Maybe we'll get a shitty tag match where they win and sell the tensions between them. I don't know. But I'm not going to fucking yap before it even happens. 

Watching Raw whilst being on this forum at the same time is a blessing and a curse. On the one hand it's funny to see people's reactions to things but on the other hand it's fucking ridiculous to see the amount of sheer bitching and people getting butthurt over the smallest of things. You don't know what's going to happen next week. If it turns out to be shit then fine, it's shit and you can complain away. But you don't know that yet. From one lackluster ending that followed 3 weeks of serious high drama you're already claiming that the angle is dead? Get some damn patience.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> Apparently the IWC doesnt have patience. They can afford to wait 4 months for Punk to come back, but when this announced, the angle is over? Come on guys and girls, really?


The ironic thing is that people are saying he returned too soon, when I seem to recall everyone begging for him to turn up and complaining about his absence. 


The lack of patience is absurd - we've just got a rematch (again, what else could they do?) and yes it wasn't as big an ending as previous weeks...


But how the heck could it be? Vince retiring then Punk returning. If they did something massive like that every week then I'm sure the same people would be complaining "WWE are rushing it, wah wah wah".


2 weeks guys. 2 fucking weeks - if by the Monday Raw after Summerslam ends and it does turn out to be an anti-climax for you...then go ahead and complain!

But bitching and shooting down this entire storyline because the inevitable rematch was announced? Holy shit....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Jericho is.. Uh.. Kayfabing HARD
> 
> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Everyone is so excited that @CMPunk mentioned me on Raw. Newsflash...I don't give a shiat. Mind ur own business and stop rippin me off Punk.



The only way I would like a Cena win at SS is Jericho costing Punk, under grounds of gimmick infringement, I mean - Best in the world? Stephanie jokes? UNDISPUTED CHAMPION!!! Rippin him off indeed LOL

Seriously though, either hacked, drunk or taking the piss. Probably two of three.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

Triple is going to interfere costing punk the title at SS. Seems like a very possible situation, especially considering the conflict between him and punk.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good to see wf still never fails with the overreaction. 

the only logical place to go is cena v punk at SS, and that's what we got. sure the execution could have been better and they are trying to hard to get hhh over in this but i don't see how the angle is dead yet. could be in 2 weeks tho if cena goes over.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Cm punk was just bashing a crowd for smoking and drinking not long ago when the majority does.

Now he comes out pandering to the audience and acting like hes a peoples man.

Now outside of Chicago and internet fans why would casual fans hop on his bandwagon after the SES character?

That's probably part of the confusion and he definitely loses in the looks department from a girls perspective. He was a bad ass heel who is now a peoples man...not going to work outside chicago and the IWC as previously mentioned.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just rename John Cena Gary Stu and call it a day?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I don't know. Maybe we'll get another Punk/HHH promo. Maybe we'll get a Cena/Punk promo. Maybe we'll get a shitty tag match where they win and sell the tensions between them. I don't know. But I'm not going to fucking yap before it even happens.
> 
> Watching Raw whilst being on this forum at the same time is a blessing and a curse. On the one hand it's funny to see people's reactions to things but on the other hand it's fucking ridiculous to see the amount of sheer bitching and people getting butthurt over the smallest of things. You don't know what's going to happen next week. If it turns out to be shit then fine, it's shit and you can complain away. But you don't know that yet. From one lackluster ending that followed 3 weeks of serious high drama you're already claiming that the angle is dead? Get some damn patience.


Please ignore scrilla, he is nothing but an indy wrestling mark.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

buffalochipster said:


> Apparently the IWC doesnt have patience. They can afford to wait 4 months for Punk to come back, but when this announced, the angle is over? Come on guys and girls, really?


They were all jerking off to the idea that Punk would be showing up in ROH or New Japan with the WWE title and when he does come back they want to whine and bitch and say they could have booked it better.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Funniest fucking thing I've seen all night. That's right go back to TNA and let me know if Bischoff is still cornered in his office by a bird.


Will do. Btw, I think he was supposed to be scared of an unknown threat, not a bird. I guess that went over your head.



steamed hams said:


> Clearly your mind cannot handle this, and your last statement explains why. 'A face facing another face?! My head is about to explode! You can't do that!' How about stop smarking, stop trying to analyse, and stop trying to class _everyone_ as purely a heel or a face. Just relax guy.


That´s not what I said. Face vs. Face is fine, Face *turn* against the #1 face is stupid.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Had hiim off making the roudns with the belt for a couple months and the WWE playiing up the chaos in the wake of him leaving.


so no World title match at Summer slam yeah thats a great Decision


----------



## Shatterwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow we get one "bad" ending to RAW and everybody gets their panties in a bunch. "The angle is over LOL SUPER CENA COMING TO SUMMERSLAM". How about if the promos from the beginning and end of the show were switched? Disregarding the material within the promos, because that would make completely no sense if they were just simply switched, and rather taking their quality and entertainment factor, you negative nancy's would be jumping up and down with excitement for the next RAW. But no, instead, everybody starts being pessimistic and not having any faith for creative. 


And yet I guarantee you will all be purchasing/viewing Summerslam in 2 weeks, and if something big happens, like Punk winning, you will all come back to this board and start praising the WWE again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DubC said:


> Please ignore scrilla, he is nothing but an indy wrestling mark.


hope you enjoy wasting your time at SummerSlam. I just put my tickets on stubhub.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jim Force said:


> Will do. Btw, I think he was supposed to be scared of an unknown threat, not a bird. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> *That´s not what I´ve said. Face vs. Face is fine, Face turn against the #1 face is stupid.*


I agree. I'm all for pushing Punk, but you guys have to realize that a face turn against the #1 face in the WWE for the last 6 or 7 years isn't gonna be an easy task.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jacob_07 said:


> Triple is going to interfere costing punk the title at SS. Seems like a very possible situation, especially considering the conflict between him and punk.


pretty much. Cena wins, Del Rio cashes in and wins, Cena and Del Rio can feud for the rest of the fall, while they build up Punk/Hunter for WM28.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

scrilla said:


> hope you enjoy wasting your time at SummerSlam. I just put my tickets on stubhub.


What a baby:lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

D-Wayne said:


> LOL. Well, let's just say I'm not an IWC smark.


And yet your still here. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> good to see wf still never fails with the overreaction.
> 
> the only logical place to go is cena v punk at SS, and that's what we got. sure the execution could have been better and *they are trying to hard to get hhh over* in this but i don't see how the angle is dead yet. could be in 2 weeks tho if cena goes over.


Are you being serious here or just plain stupid?


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> hope you enjoy wasting your time at SummerSlam. I just put my tickets on stubhub.




Look, you're clearly upset that we're not having a Del Rio title match at Summerslam - but think you're over reacting a bit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

.....I like indy wrestling.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> hope you enjoy wasting your time at SummerSlam. I just put my tickets on stubhub.


Yeah. See you back here next week.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> What a baby:lmao


If Punk loses then this program with Triple H has to begin if that does not happen and Cena wins to begin his feud with Del Rio and Punk somehow has nothing to work with then we are right back to where we were the night after Capitol Punishment.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I don't know. Maybe we'll get another Punk/HHH promo. Maybe we'll get a Cena/Punk promo. Maybe we'll get a shitty tag match where they win and sell the tensions between them. I don't know. But I'm not going to fucking yap before it even happens.
> 
> Watching Raw whilst being on this forum at the same time is a blessing and a curse. On the one hand it's funny to see people's reactions to things but on the other hand it's fucking ridiculous to see the amount of sheer bitching and people getting butthurt over the smallest of things. You don't know what's going to happen next week. If it turns out to be shit then fine, it's shit and you can complain away. But you don't know that yet. From one lackluster ending that followed 3 weeks of serious high drama you're already claiming that the angle is dead? Get some damn patience.


i couldnt agree with you more. but no one is patient these days. they have to be excited week end and week out or the angle is completely dead. and like you said high drama the past 3 weeks. there had to be a weaker week in there and tonight was that night. we'll just wait and see what happens next week.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If you weren't down with RAW tonight I got two words for ya!....Story Arc.

Get used to a battle of pops between Cena and Punk everywhere they go. They will change depending on the city. I'd say the poll was quite acurate really.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i just hope they can even book CM Punk decently after his lose to Cena at SS , Let Punk win RR this year so he can go face Orton for WHC belt at WM28. Raw is Cena zone


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah. See you back here next week.


Doubtful. I can listen to guys finishing music for 10 minutes on my own time. Don't gotta watch Raw for that one.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim Force said:


> Will do. Btw, I think he was supposed to be scared of an unknown threat, not a bird. I guess that went over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> That´s not what I said. Face vs. Face is fine, Face *turn* against the #1 face is stupid.


My head honestly almost exploded from the horse laughing I just did.

WHAT THREAT? IT'S A FUCKING BIRD.

It went over MY head? Funny haha.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This man could have saved RAW and made it the greatest RAW in a long, LONG time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

perro said:


> so no World title match at Summer slam yeah thats a great Decision


So... just admit that the fucking story was pointless and that the fans are a bunch of morons that don't like being insulted time and again because they continually never pull the trigger on firings or someone making a promise? Yeah... whatever. The way this was handled has made the match nothing special, the PPV nothing special, and has shit on the story for the past month. Congrats... you are getting exactly what you deserve if you defend this bullshit: storylines that don't go anywhere surrounded by pointless matches with no angles whatsoever... woooo. So great.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Are you being serious here or just plain stupid?


lol that was obvious throughout the whole show.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> @IAmJericho
> Chris Jericho
> Everyone is so excited that @CMPunk mentioned me on Raw. Newsflash...I don't give a shit. Mind ur own business and stop rippin me off Punk.
> 25 minutes ago via TwitBird


HAHA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

scrilla said:


> hope you enjoy wasting your time at SummerSlam. I just put my tickets on stubhub.


I'm gonna have a great time, go watch some indy dvds that only 2 people bought.


----------



## Shai (Jul 22, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If Punk loses then this program with Triple H has to begin if that does not happen and Cena wins to begin his feud with Del Rio and Punk somehow has nothing to work with then we are right back to where we were the night after Capitol Punishment.


Wow, learn some fucking punctuation. I was getting dizzy while trying to read that garbage.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk said on the podcast with bill simmons to be patient and watch a storyline develop. He said don't proclaim an angle dead just because you don't like how one week's show ended. Jeez one raw and you guys are calling the angle a piece of shit and that it's in the grave.....patience people

Some of you are so bipolar...


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> This man could have saved RAW and made it the greatest RAW in a long, LONG time.




Nah don't be silly.


He'd either win and be called SuperD, or lose one match and be called a jobber.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

Erm.. guys.. has anyone considered an Interference from KOW at Summerslam helping Punk to be the Undisputed, and TRUE Champ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DubC said:


> I'm gonna have a great time, go watch some indy dvds that only 2 people bought.


good idea. my copy of WRESTLING ROAD DIARIES should be arriving soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> This man could have saved RAW and made it the greatest RAW in a long, LONG time.


You on that crack.

Fuck the greatest RAW in a long time, it would've been the greatest RAW ever.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Meh RAW. Of course the Punk/Cena/HHH/etc segments were good like they've been since this angle started, but the rest of the show just falls flat.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> My head honestly almost exploded from the horse laughing I just did.
> 
> WHAT THREAT? IT'S A FUCKING BIRD.
> 
> It went over MY head? Funny haha.


What threat? Sting, of course.

Thanks for proving my point, Einstein.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Stock August 1st 2010-$16.94.. August 1st 2011-9.45. 
Bought 1K worth.. Even the investors know the PG shit doesn't fly. 

FML.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Doubtful. I can listen to guys finishing music for 10 minutes on my own time. Don't gotta watch Raw for that one.


Yeah because 5 minutes of show means that we will get the same for 2 hours next week. Don't be silly.



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol that was obvious throughout the whole show.


That they were trying to get HHH over? Yeah, I'm pretty sure having Punk go out there and talk smack is just the thing to get somebody over, somebody who, mind you, is over in every sense of the word. fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^ well the majority of the 2 hours was crap. also this whole angle is designed to get Trips over as the new guy in charge. j/s


Devon could save this angle tbh not gonna lie, but that's about it.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Overall the show was fine.
The ending was anticlimatic, but not because HHH made the rematch for Summerslam (anything else wouldn't make sense quite frankly).
Some things were just clunky. Even though Johnny Ace became a 'character' with the attempted run-in @ MITB, he wasn't needed for the last segment at all, and having Cena rant it him was semi-funny, but just comes across as Cena trying to bite off of Punk's persona just a little too much.

Also, the 'song battle' at the end was kinda corny.
If you don't want Punk and Cena to brawl/fight until the ppv, that's fine--but they essentially did the same ending as last week, with a worst crowd, and overdid it.
Having Punk threaten Cena would have sufficed. 

The opening promo between Punk/HHH was lengthy, but great and had some legit 'oh snap!' moments.
I have to say though, I wouldn't put it past the WWE to have Cena win at Summerslam somehow.
He just doesn't lose much, and losing 2 ppv main events in a row would be alot for him.
The only thing I would like is to see some more antagonism between Cena and Punk.
Right now, it feels like Punk has more beef with HHH than Cena, which might be honest, but it feels awkward. 

There was something interesting in HHH alluding to Punk coming back not to be the 'voice of the voiceless' but to revel in the attention he's getting for being a smug insubordinate. 
That would be the perfect seeds for a complete heel turn.
I have to admit watching Punk pander to the crowd was strange; I almost felt like he was mocking the idea of being a face 'cause it was so not like him.
It's hard to explain, but I think they're trying to have the crowd decide who's the heel/face in the feud, but right now Cena and Punk are moving in on each others territory alot.
Punk come out and works the crowd like a face, but then gets booed by half the crowd;
Cena's been getting booed by half the crowd, even when he gives the smarks a nod by threatening to punch Johnny Ace.

While the ending of the show was weak (and the crowd didn't help), all the over-the-top
"OMG, the angle iz so over!! The ending sux. Punk iz berried" blah blah blah.
Admit it, you're going to tune in next week, and if that ending doesn't suck, the fanboys will be doing cartwheels because that was the "Best show EVER!"
Calm down smarks -- one lame ending doesn't kill an angle.

P.S.- Jericho trolling Punk on twitter is interesting. He would add even more to this angle, but I'm not expecting him back anytime soon. Bummers.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> ^ well the majority of the 2 hours was crap. also this whole angle is designed to get Trips over as the new guy in charge. j/s
> 
> 
> Devon could save this angle tbh not gonna lie, but that's about it.


Yeah well, now I know you're just trolling with that remark so I'm out. 

Night folks. Don't go and throw a rope up because of what happened tonight. Everything will be fine in the morning. Deep breaths are your friend.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Devon is more over on these boards than Zack Ryder...


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Punk needs to start cutting the gritty promos again not the "I'm here for the people" promos. If he started calling out the things in Cena's character that people don't like, aka the same boring gimmick and same match routine, that would put more of the question on is it real or fake. At the same time it would bring massive heat from the section of the fans who have not hit puberty. 

Those fans are the reason Punk needed to come back early. Chicago and last Monday showed that he has an incredible fan base and most of that fan base are the ones who actually care about wrestling. Those are the fans that the WWE needed to bring back. If they left Punk off tv too long they wouldn't have been able to bring those fans in as easily because they wouldn't want to watch the same old Cena show.

I have barely paid attention to wrestling, just enough to have a small jist of what was going on, and haven't posted here in years. Punk brought me back into this because he brought something that it needed, A CHARACTER. Punk brings the sense of unpredictability that made pro wrestling entertaining, while at the same time putting on a hell of a show in the ring. He needs to be a heel though. If fans are going to cheer him that is great but he needs to have a heel persona, as in saying what he wants not pandering to anyone and keeping us on our toes and entertained. He could probably get more over as a face in this situation if he continues to act more like a heel. Calling out the kid fans and Cena's shitty character. Things like that will get the true wrestling fan to come back and watch and most likely fill the stands.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah because 5 minutes of show means that we will get the same for 2 hours next week. Don't be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> That they were trying to get HHH over? Yeah, I'm pretty sure having Punk go out there and talk smack is just the thing to get somebody over, somebody who, mind you, is over in every sense of the word. fpalm


they are trying to get hhh over as the badass authority figure and now cena/punk has less steam b/c they spent 20 min making you want to see hhh/punk which is most likely months away.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not too late. Devon could be announced as the third participant in the match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its going to end with Punk vs HHH.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If Punk loses then this program with Triple H has to begin if that does not happen and Cena wins to begin his feud with Del Rio and Punk somehow has nothing to work with then we are right back to where we were the night after Capitol Punishment.


 Cena is Gonna Be Champion.... Allot, if you haven't learned to Accept that by now



Kabraxal said:


> So... just admit that the fucking story was pointless and that the fans are a bunch of morons that don't like being insulted time and again because they continually never pull the trigger on firings or someone making a promise? Yeah... whatever. The way this was handled has made the match nothing special, the PPV nothing special, and has shit on the story for the past month. Congrats... you are getting exactly what you deserve if you defend this bullshit: storylines that don't go anywhere surrounded by pointless matches with no angles whatsoever... woooo. So great.


By that Logic all feuds for the belt are "pointless" This Feud has Always been nothing but a Title Feud 

you coming to the realization it was never any thing but isn't my problom


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tell me, has this Devon pisstake ballwashing spread to other wrestling forums? just so I know for next Monday night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urielhurricane said:


> Erm.. guys.. has anyone considered an Interference from KOW at Summerslam helping Punk to be the Undisputed, and TRUE Champ?


Punk has turned face, and nobody knows who they are, so I doubt it.

I'm guessing Punk will win, though, just because they're likely to have Del Rio cash in the MITB after the new undisputed champion gets crowned and they won't allow Cena to tap out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> Overall the show was fine.
> The ending was anticlimatic, but not because HHH made the rematch for Summerslam (anything else wouldn't make sense quite frankly).
> Some things were just clunky. Even though Johnny Ace became a 'character' with the attempted run-in @ MITB, he wasn't needed for the last segment at all, and having Cena rant it him was semi-funny, but just comes across as Cena trying to bite off of Punk's persona just a little too much.
> 
> ...


+1 Great summary of the events of tonight. I agree 100%.. It was sort of clusterfuckish with the flip flopping of heel/face/tweener promos between punk and Cena.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim Force said:


> What threat? Sting, of course.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point, Einstein.


Sting walked out of the room. How was he the threat? Clearly you either didn't watch the entirety of the skit or you were too drunk to tell the difference. Let's have a look.

http://youtu.be/TzmBUUSDDKM

It wouldn't take an "Einstein" as you say to tell that Bischoff was SELLING FOR THE BIRD. He was IN FEAR OF THE BIRD. Hey since you're on a roll at this point why don't you try to defend Sting impersonating the Joker? I'm sure it's an even greater gimmick than Punk!

I'm done here.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> Cena is Gonna Be Champion.... Allot, if you haven't learned to Accept that by now
> 
> 
> By that Logic all feuds for the belt are "pointless" This Feud has Always been nothing but a Title Feud
> ...


I hope Punk goes after Triple H if Cena wins because if not then the whole angle was pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> Tell me, has this Devon pisstake ballwashing spread to other wrestling forums? just so I know for next Monday night.


Heh. We didn't even scratch the surface yet. The invasion commences next week, buddy.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I hope Punk goes after Triple H if Cena wins because if not then the whole angle was pretty much a waste of time.


Because just havign a good feud isn't Good enough


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Because just havign a good feud isn't Good enough


the feud isn't good. it's two dudes having BATTLING THEME SONGS omg so good!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Sting walked out of the room. How was he the threat? Clearly you either didn't watch the entirety of the skit or you were too drunk to tell the difference. Let's have a look.
> 
> http://youtu.be/TzmBUUSDDKM
> 
> ...


Hey! This is the WWE board not the TNA board.

So unless you're talking about Devon GTFO.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Sting walked out of the room. How was he the threat? Clearly you either didn't watch the entirety of the skit or you were too drunk to tell the difference. Let's have a look.
> 
> http://youtu.be/TzmBUUSDDKM
> 
> ...




What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

That Devon crap got old really fast.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> What the hell did I just watch?


Crap


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

scrilla said:


> the feud isn't good. it's two dudes having BATTLING THEME SONGS omg so good!


....how old are you?

They ended with a 2 minutes pissing contest, and suddenly thats all they have been doing for the past couple of weeks

grow the fuck up, cause you are embarrassing your dumb ass


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ravensmash said:


> What the hell did I just watch?


The clusterfuck that is TNA.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pillzmayn said:


> That Devon crap got old really fast.


You got old really fast.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

perro said:


> Cena is Gonna Be Champion.... Allot, if you haven't learned to Accept that by now
> 
> 
> By that Logic all feuds for the belt are "pointless" This Feud has Always been nothing but a Title Feud
> ...


This feud was about changing how the WWE revolved around Cena and continually ignored what many fans wanted. Did you not pay attention when he was in the ring with McMahon and talked about how McMahon didn't care was the fucking problem? Or how out of touch McMahon was? That was what Punk was putting into the feud and THAT is what almost all the older fans were getting energised about. It seemed that there was at least one god damn person actually listening to what we fucking wanted and was trying to do something about it. But now... the feud has kind of just gone back to the "me.. you.. fight". There was little emotion tonight to the promos... even rewatching the first promo the emotion was no longer really prevalent... and I think it is because of the focus on HHH and Cena. It's the same shit with just one different face so far. It looks like the older fans that MADE THIS FUCKING BUSINESS are about to get fucked yet again. 

What the hell is to get excited about right now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Love that they name drop Mick Foley, cant wait to see him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pillzmayn said:


> That Devon crap got old really fast.


You're just pissed that Devon beat HHH.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

perro said:


> ....how old are you?
> 
> They ended with a 2 minutes pissing contest, and suddenly thats all they have been doing for the past couple of weeks
> 
> grow the fuck up, cause you are embarrassing your dumb ass


yeah. the heat in the angle was killed. your angle is only as good as the last show.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

scrilla said:


> yeah. the heat in the angle was killed. you're angle is only as good as the last show.


atleast hhh is over as the badass authority figure or all would've been lost.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> You got old really fast.


nope that would be devon lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ravensmash said:


> What the hell did I just watch?


The worst of TNA right now. I heard Bryan & Vinny dissect this skit on the Thursday show and just watched it for the comedy.

This is basically the shit in a nutshell: Angle and Anderson are booked in a cage match. However, as usual, Russo felt a cage match needed MORE. So he puts LUMBERJACKS around the cage! So, then, what was the point of the cage? Such stupidity. Of course it doesn't end there as you just watched. Sting was actually worrying about how Eric fucking Bischoff, who could pose no kind of physical threat whatsoever, could interfere in a CAGE MATCH SURROUNDED BY LUMBERJACKS. So he gets a BIRD to guard Bischoff while he locks the office door from the OUTSIDE? OFFICE DOORS THAT LOCK FROM THE OUTSIDE. How convenient for Sting!

They should just let that company die.

EDIT: Last TNA post. Promise.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

perro said:


> ....how old are you?
> 
> They ended with a 2 minutes pissing contest, and suddenly thats all they have been doing for the past couple of weeks
> 
> grow the fuck up, cause you are embarrassing your dumb ass


This.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> nope that would be devon lol


DeVon > LeBron

At least Devon doesn't choke in the final minutes of a match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

kyhoopsgoat said:


>


you need to get him doing the HHH bow.. That was hilarious.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

For the first time in weeks I thought Raw was rather weak. I enjoyed the opening segment, but felt the pissing contest with Punk and Cena, while smiling at each other, to end the show was silly. The Mysterio & Morrision Tag match was good, but what did it mean? Everything else was rather bland.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Therapy said:


> you need to get him doing the HHH bow.. That was hilarious.


THIS!

What a great moment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> For the first time in weeks I thought Raw was rather weak. I enjoyed the opening segment, but felt the pissing contest with Punk and Cena, while smiling at each other, to end the show was silly. The Mysterio & Morrision Tag match was good, but what did it mean? Everything else was rather bland.


They missed the boat closing RAW.. No cliff hanger.. All week I've been counting down the days till RAW.. Opening segment delivered.. Ending left me not caring too much about next week at all..


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Kabraxal said:


> This feud was about changing how the WWE revolved around Cena and continually ignored what many fans wanted. Did you not pay attention when he was in the ring with McMahon and talked about how McMahon didn't care was the fucking problem? Or how out of touch McMahon was? That was what Punk was putting into the feud and THAT is what almost all the older fans were getting energised about. It seemed that there was at least one god damn person actually listening to what we fucking wanted and was trying to do something about it. But now... the feud has kind of just gone back to the "me.. you.. fight". There was little emotion tonight to the promos... even rewatching the first promo the emotion was no longer really prevalent... and I think it is because of the focus on HHH and Cena. It's the same shit with just one different face so far. It looks like the older fans that MADE THIS FUCKING BUSINESS are about to get fucked yet again.
> 
> What the hell is to get excited about right now?


I agree with you but I also understand this company will continue to be WWE is Cena until they have NO CHOICE to find someone else. I hate it, you hate it but the thing like is WWE does not give a fuck what you or myself want to see on TV. As much as we hope WWE is somehow in a position one day have to make changes most likely they never will.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I almost wish they would have swapped the segments, have the announcing of the match first, then have Punk vs HHH closing the night out. Would have been better, cliffhanger wise.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Having stuff that is unpredictable is great for the product... If you aren't going to do that then meaningful matches are the way to go... Raw has had a little bit of both but hasn't brought it all together yet. I think they're going in the right direction, but need to keep the "OH MY GOD, HOLY SHIT, NO WAY!" moments up more... 

If Cena wins clean at SS, that is gone... If ADR cashes in on Punk at SS so he has the belt before SS it is gone... 

I'm not writing this stuff so I don't know, but I'd love to see Punk win... 

Wouldn't make sense but it would be a nice swerve if they can say it was all some sort of hoax their turmoil and have HHH screw CENA outta the title and align himself with Punk... You think Punk is building up as a face, and then bam, all the little kids are crying and hate HHH and Punk, but us 24 year olds and people that aren't children or women will still be rooting for Punk...

Is this going to happen? No, is this the best thing that could happen? No, but something that NO ONE FUCKING SEES coming (That isn't too far fetched), is what has to happen if you want people to be into it. That being said bringing in DeVon randomly would be in the far fetched category I think.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I agree with you but I also understand this company will continue to be WWE is Cena until they have NO CHOICE to find someone else. I hate it, you hate it but the thing like is WWE does not give a fuck what you or myself want to see on TV. As much as we hope WWE is somehow in a position one day have to make changes most likely they never will.


I'm beginning to agree that the WWE won't change... for a brief few moments it seemed like it was then it all came tumbling back down to reality. Guess we are getting to see what the WWE would have been like without the NWO and WCW forcing them to change in the mid 90s. I just hope it doesn't send wrestling as a whole into a dark age of obscurity....


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

buffalochipster said:


> I almost wish they would have swapped the segments, have the announcing of the match first, then have Punk vs HHH closing the night out. Would have been better, cliffhanger wise.


I agree. There was basically no cliffhanger at the end of this show, which hasn't been the case since Punk's first worked shoot promo.
HHH made the match...and that was it.

Imagine if Punk and HHH's confrontation had ended the show. Even if the beginning of the show sucked, everyone would be praising the show because of the awesome ending.

IMO, that happens all the time with Raw--if the ending is great it "saves" a mediocre/bad show for alot of the fanboys. 

That didn't happen tonight, so prepare for a lot of "they blew the angle/Punk is back too soon" bitching until Punk finally slaps Cena or heels it up at the crowd.
What's even worse is if the ratings come out and it isn't over like 3.5, then everyone is going to freak out and speculate about how Punk "can't draw" and Cena will automatically go over at SS. 
It never fails.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> This feud was about changing how the WWE revolved around Cena and continually ignored what many fans wanted. Did you not pay attention when he was in the ring with McMahon and talked about how McMahon didn't care was the fucking problem? Or how out of touch McMahon was? That was what Punk was putting into the feud and THAT is what almost all the older fans were getting energised about. It seemed that there was at least one god damn person actually listening to what we fucking wanted and was trying to do something about it. But now... the feud has kind of just gone back to the "me.. you.. fight". There was little emotion tonight to the promos... even rewatching the first promo the emotion was no longer really prevalent... and I think it is because of the focus on HHH and Cena. It's the same shit with just one different face so far. *It looks like the older fans that MADE THIS FUCKING BUSINESS are about to get fucked yet again. *
> 
> What the hell is to get excited about right now?


It's comments like these that are the reason as to why I've given so many facepalms in this forum. You didn't make this business at all. You didn't do shit. All you did was watch the product. If anything all most of the older fans did was hurt it, because they abandoned it once all the swearing, the stupid pillow fights, and the idiotic things that makes a mockery out of pro wrestling went away. You cried like a bunch of whiny bitches when the WWE went PG, and you act like your the most important part of the show? 

Look, no matter how much you constantly bitch there's one thing you need to realize. You don't matter. Vince learned this lesson a long time ago. 20% of his fan base doesn't matter more then 80%. And 80% isn't made up of kids, but you should know by now that he cares more about the kids then he does the adults, because no matter what he does with Cena, as long as he remains face, the kids will continue to watch and buy in to the product, where as the older ones, the guys who are supposed to NOT BE the whiny and spoiled ones, continue to bitch about everything there is to bitch about until they finally decide to stop watching and do something better with their life.

Shut up and enjoy whats given to you. Punk is still WWE champion and he could still very easily get his momentum right back. If you don't like it then don't watch it. For christ sake it isn't that hard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

People are actually saying that show was crap? :lmao Holy shit, you people are fucking pathetic.

Great opening segment and the closing segment was great too, apart from the music/belt thing at the very end. Truth and Miz were entertaining as always, and Riley and Ziggler finally got some mic time. 

I enjoyed the show a lot. Maybe if you idiots didn't set unreasonably high expectations then you wouldn't be disappointed every week even when the show is very good.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™;10069649 said:


> DeVon > LeBron
> 
> At least Devon doesn't choke in the final minutes of a match.


Are u devon's boyfriend or something lol. Wow u ripped on Lebron cause I ripped on devon LOL ohhhhh snappy comeback. devon wishes he's made the money and had the career Lebron has. devon will go back to curtain jerking when his little stupid storyline is done and you'll get rid of ur dumbass avatar and sig. Pope is going to destroy him and Bully Ray is ten times better them him. ur just trying to get a reacation with this whole devon thing its quite sad LOL. where were u five months ago when he was getting owned by bully ray??? Oh ok thought so. Lebron will be winning championships and devon will go back to being a nobody.

Lebron > devon :flip.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

my 2 cents are that i felt punk came off as the "clear" heel tonight. i hope he stays heel. the ending of the show although a dud, at least gave us a meaning of where this was headed and clearly it was champ vs champ

if i was booking this, i'd have triple h screw punk at summerslam


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> Are u devon's boyfriend or something lol. Wow u ripped on Lebron cause I ripped on devon LOL ohhhhh snappy comeback. devon wishes he's made the money and had the career Lebron has. devon will go back to curtain jerking when is little stupid storyline is done and you'll get rid of ur dumbass avatar and sig. Pope is going to destroy him and Bully Ray is ten times better them him. ur just trying to get a reacation with this whole devon thing its quite sad LOL. Lebron will be winning championships and devon will go back to being a nobody.
> 
> Lebron > devon :flip.


I think his comeback was better...just saying. 22 time tag champion > 0 championships.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

The ending where Cena and Punk were trading off showing off was rather fun to watch but pretty silly if you ask me. I dunno, it came off cheesey lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I was there live and I absolutey loved it. The dark match was Cena vs. Punk which ended in a DQ when Miz and Truth interfered and then paraded around with the two WWE titles. Then Cena hit the AA and Punk hit the GTS to close the show. It was awesome live.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread probably sums up why people in the wrestling industry think the IWC are complete morons.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> It's been predictable and cheesy since 2005. PG has absolutely nothing to do with it. Nitro was PG and was awesome during its peak.


Nah. 2005 was awesome. Two new stars were made, Edge was being developed for the main-event, Taker/Orton was probably the feud of the year next to Triple H/Batista (feud revived Orton's career too) and we got some pretty good matches that year.

Nitro was PG but you would of never known. _PG is not just a rating. It's how you present your product._ 


WCWnWo4Life said:


> Exactly. So what if the angle at one point goes as low as 2.5? What's going to happen? Impact outrates Raw? Really?
> 
> The execs up in WWE need to just realize sometimes you gotta go low before you can shoot to the top again. Case in point: 1996-1997. They let Bischoff and WCW have their ratings but eventually Raw was the show doing a 6.0 then Russo and WCW withered away.
> 
> It's called _building_. It has worked for decades, and it still works today.


Boom! Boom Boom!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

XxPunkxX said:


> It's comments like these that are the reason as to why I've given so many facepalms in this forum. You didn't make this business at all. You didn't do shit. All you did was watch the product. If anything all most of the older fans did was hurt it, because they abandoned it once all the swearing, the stupid pillow fights, and the idiotic things that makes a mockery out of pro wrestling went away. You cried like a bunch of whiny bitches when the WWE went PG, and you act like your the most important part of the show?
> 
> Look, no matter how much you constantly bitch there's one thing you need to realize. You don't matter. Vince learned this lesson a long time ago. 20% of his fan base doesn't matter more then 80%. And 80% isn't made up of kids, but you should know by now that he cares more about the kids then he does the adults, because no matter what he does with Cena, as long as he remains face, the kids will continue to watch and buy in to the product, where as the older ones, the guys who are supposed to NOT BE the whiny and spoiled ones, continue to bitch about everything there is to bitch about until they finally decide to stop watching and do something better with their life.
> 
> Shut up and enjoy whats given to you. Punk is still WWE champion and he could still very easily get his momentum right back. If you don't like it then don't watch it. For christ sake it isn't that hard.


Wihout the older fans then you wouldn't have had this business in the first place. Here's a hint... what was pro wrestling billed as for the longest time? Here's the answer since I doubt you have a clue... a sport. And who do sports cater to? Older men... and when has the business been at its best? O that's right... WHEN THE FUCKING OLDER DEMOGRAHPIC FILLED THE ARENAS NIGHT IN AND HIGHT OUT! Kids have never pushed the product into a boom period. Ever. So why the WWE panders to them is only down to one thing, the delusion that they will keep milking those kids into another boom. It will not happen. These past few years has shown that. Hell the past two god damn months has shown that when the older "smarky" demographic is energised, that is when the business starts looking relevant and looking like it can be huge once again. So yes, older fans have "made" the business just as much as any wrestler or promoter because without the fans, there is nothing.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

people need to stop fucking complaining, you wanted CM Punk and Cena to start brawling in the center of the ring over who's the real champ when they've got a summerslam match for that? When they've already had arguably the MOTY at MITB? Yeah it was a pissing contest but its also a big money match they're going into, they've already built the backstory for this match and I'm sorry but you're going to have to wait for Summerslam for them to come to blows but that's how these big matches go. After MITB they've earned the right to say "CM Punk vs Cena - that's all you need to know". Raw was awesome tonight, great crowd, loved Alex Riley challenging Dolph Ziggler, hated Kofi Kingston sticking his nose in Del Rio's business, loved HHH and Punk, I like that they're paying attention to the Divas title and I really liked Miz and Truth - I could see a Rated RKO partnership between the two.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

What i feel is WWE is testing the waters with Punk. Tonight however Punk clearly came off as very arrogant and heelish, a well played asshole type of heel. This is the Punk i like...however the ending where he's competing with Cena jumping on the turnbuckles trying to "out-song" him was cheesy and ruined it for a moment lmfao


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I missed the beginning. Did they even have intro music for Raw?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

cdh409 said:


> my 2 cents are that i felt punk came off as the "clear" heel tonight. i hope he stays heel. the ending of the show although a dud, at least gave us a meaning of where this was headed and clearly it was champ vs champ
> 
> if i was booking this, i'd have triple h screw punk at summerslam



If ya want Punk to be heel, shouldn't HHH screw Cena?


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

DubC said:


> Love that they name drop Mick Foley, cant wait to see him.


Speaking of Foley, please WWE..give us a Foley vs Punk angle!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They seriously need to cut down on the `breaking kayfabe' shit.. Some of the stuff said looking back was right out of Russo Writing 101. It's practically at the point now they announced on live TV the wrestling is fake (we all know it but you know what I mean) and Hunter and Steph get to make the call who lays down to who.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MMN said:


> People are actually saying that show was crap? :lmao Holy shit, you people are fucking pathetic.
> 
> Great opening segment and the closing segment was great too, apart from the music/belt thing at the very end. Truth and Miz were entertaining as always, and Riley and Ziggler finally got some mic time.
> 
> I enjoyed the show a lot. Maybe if you idiots didn't set unreasonably high expectations then you wouldn't be disappointed every week even when the show is very good.


Would've liked to have seen more out of the closing segment. It just seemed to end abruptly and go into the music stuff. Other than that I enjoyed it and the opening segment with Punk/HHH was awesome. Still not big on Riley but Ziggler has been growing on me. Tag match wasn't bad, Truth/Miz make a funny duo. Didn't care for the other tag match, divas stuff and Del Rio/Bourne.

Something about the Raw midcard scene just makes me not care though. It might be things like the US championship feuds never actually having storylines to go with them. Don't care for Riley much and Bourne is booked weak. I've lost alot of interest in Kofi too, mainly because he's got the MVP/Shelton problem where they've faced everyone.

Not a bad Raw though. I'm not worried about the Cena/Punk storyline being ruined, because it isn't clear where they're going with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RKO85 said:


> Are u devon's boyfriend or something lol. Wow u ripped on Lebron cause I ripped on devon LOL ohhhhh snappy comeback. devon wishes he's made the money and had the career Lebron has. devon will go back to curtain jerking when his little stupid storyline is done and you'll get rid of ur dumbass avatar and sig. Pope is going to destroy him and Bully Ray is ten times better them him. ur just trying to get a reacation with this whole devon thing its quite sad LOL. where were u five months ago when he was getting owned by bully ray??? Oh ok thought so. Lebron will be winning championships and devon will go back to being a nobody.
> 
> Lebron > devon :flip.


.


buffalochipster said:


> I think his comeback was better...just saying. 22 time tag champion > 0 championships.





MMN said:


> People are actually saying that show was crap? :lmao Holy shit, you people are fucking pathetic.
> 
> Great opening segment and the closing segment was great too, apart from the music/belt thing at the very end. Truth and Miz were entertaining as always, and Riley and Ziggler finally got some mic time.
> 
> I enjoyed the show a lot. *Maybe if you idiots didn't set unreasonably high expectations then you wouldn't be disappointed every week even when the show is very good.*


This. People need to base their expectations on the promotion they are watching.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not a bad Raw though.


People are saying that WWE have ruined the Punk angle and that they've fucked everything up already, which is complete bullshit. People on here are never happy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw started off VERY strong this week, tapered off to where everything else that followed felt like empty calories, and then ended in kind of a dumb way. 

- The opening segment was fantastic and as has been suggested, this probably should have been the closer to the show: A Confrontation between CM Punk & Triple H. It was intense, it felt legit, and Punk going off on Trips was just fantastic. I never thought I would care about a potential Triple H match again, but I actually want to see these two go at it now. 

- I also have to say this now: JR didn't improve the commentary team at all as he was drowned out by the CONSTANT whining between Cole & Lawler. It was insufferable....yet again. 

- The Diva Battle Royal & segment was ALMOST completely horrible. Kelly Kelly on the booth was awful. The match itself was terrible, except for the last 3 seconds where Beth just picked up both Bellas & dumped them out. That was freakin' cool and her beating the shit out of Kelly was cool as well. 

- Truth/Miz Vs. Rey/Morrison was what it was. Have you noticed this same match happens every week? Not with these same four guys obviously, but just in general. The fly around for a bit. When they all hit the floor, its commercial time. When the babyface gets in trouble, we know they are setting up the hot tag and that's what it'll be for the next few minutes. Then we get the hot tag. Then every goes to chaos. We see everyone's trademark moves throughout the course of the match except for maybe some finishers which are broken up. Then we get whatever the finish is which is always either the heels cheat to win or babyface double team finisher for the win. We get this same tag team match formula beat for beat every single show it seems. Its kind of boring actually. 

- I LOVE the idea of a Ziggler/Riley feud, I just wish the segment had been executed better. Number 1, drop Vickie and never let her touch the stick again, she's terrible. Number 2, I had that fight teasing crap they do. If Ziggler didn't want to fight, why would he go to the trouble of taking off his tie & jacket, act like he's going to fight, and then leave? Do you ever see that in a real fight situation? If the guy doesn't want to fight, he just fucking leaves. He doesn't go to the trouble of teasing the other guy, not in any fight I've ever seen. I still think this is a fresh match though and I think they can work well together. 

- Well Ryder got on TV for the second week in a row. That tag match with Nexus....it was just there really. I don't really have much else to say besides that. 

- Again, the Del Rio/Bourne match was just sort of there. If you are like me and just don't really care about Del Rio, then it was less remarkable than that. Actually, I feel like I've seen this same match from him like 20 times in the last couple of months. 

- And then we got the ending which was kind of silly. They put all the time & energy into announcing a match that we all knew was going to happen, so there wasn't really much suspense. If they really wanted to shock us, they would have had HHH punish Punk and strip him of his title and declare Cena as the true champion which sets Punk off even more and further sets up the Summerslam match. Or, they could have just announced the match at the start (I mean HHH was there, why'd he have to wait until the end?), and then end the show with Punk's reaction and call out to Triple H. That would have been loads better. And I have to say, the theme song battle at the end was really silly, and it was disappointing since lately so many of the main event angles on Raw have been portrayed so well. 

Overall, I felt like this Raw was another step back. The show is not terrible by any means (nowhere near the horrors of 2009...THE HORRORS!!!) but I don't think they are utilizing what they have with Punk to the best of its potential.


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> If ya want Punk to be heel, shouldn't HHH screw Cena?


Yes Triple H should screw Cena but my post hinted the more likely scenario which will be Triple H screwing over Punk ..notice how Punk made fun of Triple H's family, well this could be Triple H paying him back i dunno, just my two cents.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Cole needs to shut the fuck up. He was dreadful tonight and he hurts the Raw booth that actually should be good. Him and Booker on SD is annoying as fuck too.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Brye said:


> Michael Cole needs to shut the fuck up.


JR was on his ass all night. Hopefully Cole will learn!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Micheal Cole needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MMN said:


> People are saying that WWE have ruined the Punk angle and that they've fucked everything up already, which is complete bullshit. People on here are never happy.


I'm with you there, man. If you're dead set on not liking anything the company puts out then there's a problem. There's a million ways that this angle can still be awesome. It honestly wouldn't shock me if this place became Anti-Punk at some point considering it's happened with nearly every other wrestler on this forum.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah Cole's schtick is getting old and now he's talking over JR. I mean talking over Lawler was one thing, but JR could actually improve the product if they let him call the fucking matches.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm with you there, man. If you're dead set on not liking anything the company puts out then there's a problem. There's a million ways that this angle can still be awesome. It honestly wouldn't shock me if this place became Anti-Punk at some point considering it's happened with nearly every other wrestler on this forum.


I think people on here just like to moan about everything. It's the cool thing to do, I guess. I'm just enjoying what has been the longest run of great RAWs in a long time.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Micheal Cole needs to get the fuck out.


He has a big fucking ego. I don't know if it is kayfabe either... Seems generally like a douchebag. 

Really miss heel king being an ass kisser towards the heels and JR calling the action.

JR apologized on his twitter. Definitely can't blame the man... 3 people in the booth is stupid. 

1 guy on play by play (good old JR the best in the biz)

1 guy on color commentary (king if they really want him... but maybe someone else? shit punk was awesome on commentary would love to see that again)


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

The angle wasn't ruined by what happened tonight; the angle was ruined by having a tournament to crown a champion the NEXT NIGHT, giving us no time to feel the absence (and, therefore, worth) of Punk and the WWE championship. How the hell is Cena the champion still when he was just defeated less than three weeks ago? The lack of direction in this angle is reminding me of WCW 2000.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nah. 2005 was awesome. Two new stars were made, Edge was being developed for the main-event, Taker/Orton was probably the feud of the year next to Triple H/Batista (feud revived Orton's career too) and we got some pretty good matches that year.


Meant 2006 with the whole Spirit Squad/DX/Boogeyman crap. But it just went totally downhill since Eddie passed away and hasn't totally recovered since.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MMN said:


> I think people on here just like to moan about everything. It's the cool thing to do, I guess. I'm just enjoying what has been the longest run of great RAWs in a long time.


Agreed. I've thoroughly enjoyed every Raw since CP and I don't see them just stopping with the good stuff. I mean surely we're stilling going to be getting great Punk promos each week.



Marked for J.R saying "quicker than a hiccup" tonight. I missed that shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's funny that the same people who marked out like lovestruck little bitches when Punk returned last week are the people complaining that he came back too soon and the angle is dead.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Super Blizzard said:


> The angle wasn't ruined by what happened tonight; the angle was ruined by having a tournament to crown a champion the NEXT NIGHT, giving us no time to feel the absence (and, therefore, worth) of Punk and the WWE championship.


Championship doesn't mean what it used to. For fucks sake there are 2 CHAMPIONSHIP belts, and 2 mid card belts for the same company... Unifying titles in my opinion will help strength the IC / HeavyWeight titles... 

That being said, can you believe only Bruno, Hulkamania, and Backlund have held the title longer than Cena? Cena going on 1032+ days of being WWE champ... Kind of disgusting, definitely ready for a new franchise face...


----------



## Phantoom (Jun 28, 2011)

Good show with a very anticlimatic ending. I think whoever came up with ending didn't think it through too well. The last 10 mins felt rushed and bringing out John Laurenitis was completely unnecessary. And yes, Punk did get out-popped by Cena towards the end by this young crowd. I think they were very confused towards the end lol.

Punk's change in character felt unnatural to me. Towards the beginning, he looked out of place and was trying too hard by pandering to the crowd. I get that they're trying to build him up as a face, but I think his rebellious anti-hero personality was what ignited this whole angle to begin with. When he started acknowledging the crowd, I felt like they're trying to make a Cena 2.0 which is definite no-no. 

With that said, here's to hoping for a good buildup the rest of the way. If Cena really is the company man he makes himself out to be, he really needs to put Punk over at SS. If Punk loses, then these past 2 months have virtually meant nothing.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

To all bitching: see ya next week.....and the week after that....and the week after that....and the week after that.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

MMN said:


> People are saying that WWE have ruined the Punk angle and that they've fucked everything up already, which is complete bullshit. People on here are never happy.


The reason alot of people here are never happy is because they think the only good ideas are their own ideas (which are usually not that good).

It's a message board and we're all fantasy booking with the hope that our ideas will somehow be picked up out of the ether and transmitted onto the television.
When it doesn't happen, the IWC spazzes and talks about how [insert fed here] is going to ruin...until something cool happens next week.
Then everything is fine again! Rinse...cycle...repeat.

Here's my psychoanalysis on WWE fans in particular--it's all about how the show ends.
As I posted earlier, Raw could be awful, but if the ending is good "OMG Raw was great!"
And if Raw is good/average but the ending is bad, "OMG Raw was the worst show EVER. [Insert wrestler here] was berried!"

I've seen this tendency for years and the latter is happening as we speak.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Super Blizzard said:


> The angle wasn't ruined by what happened tonight; the angle was ruined by having a tournament to crown a champion the NEXT NIGHT, giving us no time to feel the absence (and, therefore, worth) of Punk and the WWE championship. How the hell is Cena the champion still when he was just defeated less than three weeks ago? The lack of direction in this angle is reminding me of WCW 2000.


This. Somebody gets it. WWE got scared at the thought of having CM Punk off tv for any extended period of time (months) and they brought him back to soon. They could have extended the tournament to the PPV and have Punk Comeback then or they could have taken measures to stretch this out even longer (as I suggested before). 

But I'm not gonna cry over spilled milk I really enjoyed raw tonight and I'm going to go back and look at it again. CM Punk vs Cena was never a blood feud, HHH vs Punk is what matters in the long term.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Another thing that didn't help... after the long opening segment the rest of teh show was interrupted by commercials way too much and just completely killed the momentum of practically ever segment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Belladonna29 said:


> Here's my psychoanalysis on WWE fans in particular--*it's all about how the show ends.
> As I posted earlier, Raw could be awful, but if the ending is good "OMG Raw was great!"
> And if Raw is good/average but the ending is bad, "OMG Raw was the worst show EVER. [Insert wrestler here] was berried!"
> *
> I've seen this tendency for years and the latter is happening as we speak.


That actually seems pretty true to an extent. It also turns out that many of the Raws with good endings are good overall but I see where you're coming from there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> Meant 2006 with the whole Spirit Squad/DX/Boogeyman crap. But it just went totally downhill since Eddie passed away and hasn't totally recovered since.


2006 wasn't too bad either. What sucked about 2006 is the same thing that makes the product suck today. Cena staleness and predictability. 

And now with the PG presentation, it's even worse. Everything is more cheesier, the crowd reactions and crowd intelligence is more awful than it's ever been. To counter this, WWE created the Viper character in Orton, for a more edger character the crowd can cheer, but truthfully he is no where near Cena's stature and he's on the B show.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

MMN said:


> It's funny that the same people who marked out like lovestruck little bitches when Punk returned last week are the people complaining that he came back too soon and the angle is dead.


I certainly didn't. Wasn't Punk (kayfabe) supposed to go back to the indies with the WWE belt because his contract was up? By ignoring the storyline just to have Punk onscreen to sell a new T-shirt, they've pretty much relegated the heat of this situation to 'just another' angle, instead of elevating it to its potential, which was HHH/Foley, HHH/Austin, NWO heights (or even height that it was before and during MITB, which was pretty damn close to the aforementioned, only without the longevity).


----------



## cdh409 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to say that the ending of Raw tonight was ok, at least it added to the whole "who is champ" story by saying the score gets settled at the ppv. The ending should have stopped at both staring each other down..not posing on top of a turnbuckle playing song fights lol but it was passable lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> 2006 wasn't too bad either. What sucked about 2006 is the same thing that makes the product suck today. Cena staleness and predictability.
> 
> And now with the PG presentation, it's even worse. Everything is more cheesier, the crowd reactions and crowd intelligence is more awful than it's ever been. To counter this, WWE created the Viper character in Orton, for a more edger character the crowd can cheer, but truthfully he is no where near Cena's stature and he's on the B show.


I've always liked 2006 for some reason. At the beginning of their run, DX was fun. Edge/Cena storyline had some pretty good points in it and I loved the Edge/Cena/HHH stuff from that April. I felt that the end of the year was a little lackluster though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Belladonna29 said:


> Here's my psychoanalysis on WWE fans in particular--it's all about how the show ends.
> As I posted earlier, Raw could be awful, but if the ending is good "OMG Raw was great!"
> And if Raw is good/average but the ending is bad, "OMG Raw was the worst show EVER. [Insert wrestler here] was berried!"


That's actually the most true thing I've read all night. People bitched about the RAW Roulette episode and then Punk cut a shoot at the end and it was "OMG BEST RAW EVA!!1" Same with all the recent RAWs, they were good but people still bitched but then changed their mind after a great ending.

Then there's the people that complain about something one week (NO PUNK OMG!) and then he returns and everyone marks out before changing their minds and saying he's back too soon.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

All the people complaining as usual will shut up like good little sheep when Punk wins at SS and then goes on to feud with Triple H. They think they know what's good (let's extend this angle out six fucking months! By then, Punk can return to a nearly zero reaction crowd because people will have completely forgotten what he's built up in the last month!) when in reality, all of their ideas are just plain awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Belladonna29 said:


> Here's my psychoanalysis on WWE fans in particular--it's all about how the show ends.
> As I posted earlier, Raw could be awful, but if the ending is good "OMG Raw was great!"
> And if Raw is good/average but the ending is bad, "OMG Raw was the worst show EVER. [Insert wrestler here] was berried!"
> 
> I've seen this tendency for years and the latter is happening as we speak.


I can think of two fairly recent examples that confirm this. 

One, the Birth of Nexus. Remember that show? Before Nexus destroyed the ring, that Raw was HORRIBLE!!! Some people were calling it the worst Raw of all time, but then that awesome ending popped up and that's all anyone talked about. 

And of course, the epic Punk promo from the few weeks ago. I thought the show was same old-same old, nothing really happened kind of stuff, but then Punk cut that promo and it was fucking awesome! And of course, its all we remembered from that show. 

I think that happens because, well, the ending is the last thing we see. Its the freshest part of the show in our minds and our impressions of the show is what we take with us when the screen goes black.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Do people really think this angle is dead.. i think its just began to be honest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> All the people complaining as usual will shut up like good little sheep when Punk wins at SS and then goes on to feud with Triple H. They think they know what's good (let's extend this angle out six fucking months! By then, Punk can return to a nearly zero reaction crowd because people will have completely forgotten what he's built up in the last month!) when in reality, all of their ideas are just plain awful.


Feuds used to routinely go 3 months and longer... but apparently the WWE believes fans are too stupid to pay attention that long. Maybe they are right now though...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I've always liked 2006 for some reason. At the beginning of their run, DX was fun. Edge/Cena storyline had some pretty good points in it and I loved the Edge/Cena/HHH stuff from that April. I felt that the end of the year was a little lackluster though.


Agreed. The end of the year was lackluster for me because ECW was already proven to be McMahon's toilet he could piss in. And it didn't seem like they had 'strong' storylines that could carry them over into the next year besides Rated RKO/DX. I think they just tried to stall out the year to start the new year fresh.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Do people really think this angle is dead.. i think its just began to be honest.


Agreed


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Agreed. The end of the year was lackluster for me because ECW was already proven to be McMahon's toilet he could piss in. And it didn't seem like they had 'strong' storylines that could carry them over into the next year besides Rated RKO/DX. I think they just tried to stall out the year to start the new year fresh.


October-November with the Booker/Cena/Big Show thing and then the Nitro and K-Fed storyline with Cena just got annoying. Smackdown picked it up at the end of the year when Raw was lacking. Kennedy/Taker feud was good and MVP/Kane wasn't bad. Armageddon actually ended up being a pretty good PPV. Didn't care for any of the Batista/Booker matches though because they really didn't click together.

I'm having trouble even thinking about who Big Show was up against on ECW after that awesome Flair match.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Feuds used to routinely go 3 months and longer... but apparently the WWE believes fans are too stupid to pay attention that long. Maybe they are right now though...


Unfortunately, I agree with your shortened attention span hypothesis. By ignoring THE ENTIRE FOCUS of the Punk/Cena angle (if Punk wins, he leaves with the championship) after the initial bout, they've completely ruined it. It would be like Hogan returning to the red'n'yellow get-up two weeks after Bash at the Beach '96 as if nothing happened. It's appalling how shallow the writing is, especially after the a wonderful mini-program we were treated to.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Great Raw tonight tbh.

But of course, I look at this thread and everybody acts like ignorant, overly negative idiots who think that they know where the angle is going.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thread bookmarked so I can quote when people completely change their opinions next week.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

MMN said:


> That's actually the most true thing I've read all night. People bitched about the RAW Roulette episode and then Punk cut a shoot at the end and it was "OMG BEST RAW EVA!!1" Same with all the recent RAWs, they were good but people still bitched but then changed their mind after a great ending.
> 
> Then there's the people that complain about something one week (NO PUNK OMG!) and then he returns and everyone marks out before changing their minds and saying he's back too soon.


To be fair to the people complaining about Punk coming back too soon, IF the WWE had played the angle straight up and let every stipulation stand and all the plotlines stayed the same, Punk would be sitting at home watching Raw and Cena would be "fired".
This would have made for some great television and kept the storyline more "shoot-like" but the WWE had a choice in terms of who to cater to with this angle.
They could have rolled with those plotlines the way the smarks would have loved, or strike while the iron was hot and get Punk back on tv somehow so fair-weather fans MIGHT tune in.

The truth is, the smarks complaining will watch Raw out of habit.
The casuals aren't going to wait around week after week without Punk on tv, and they aren't going to follow an viral campaigns he might have started.
This storyline was drawing positive mainstream attention the WWE hasn't seen in ages and keeping him off of tv for the 'authenticity' of the angle would have seemed retarded if Punk came back after the mainstream buzz died down. 

While it conflicted with the initial points of his "shoot", getting Punk back on tv soon was a business decision and the WWE is a business. 
It's twisted the angle, but it makes sense from that standpoint (and Punk had a logical kayfabe explanation anyway.)

I would have liked it if he stayed away longer, but I understand why the WWE didn't do it, and I don't think the angle is ruined.

As for all the flip-flopping from the IWC, it's amusing to say the least.
If Punk wasn't on Raw tonight and it wasn't a hot show, the cries for him to come back would have been nonstop.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

MMN said:


> Thread bookmarked so I can quote when people completely change their opinions next week.



Very good thinking.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Belladonna29 said:


> To be fair to the people complaining about Punk coming back too soon, IF the WWE had played the angle straight up and let every stipulation stand and all the plotlines stayed the same, Punk would be sitting at home watching Raw and Cena would be "fired".
> This would have made for some great television and kept the storyline more "shoot-like" but the WWE had a choice in terms of who to cater to with this angle.
> They could have rolled with those plotlines the way the smarks would have loved, or strike while the iron was hot and get Punk back on tv somehow so fair-weather fans MIGHT tune in.
> 
> ...


You know what you're talking about. Finally some sense.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena being a bitch about the title and his reasoning why he should not be stripped made no sense

That ruined the last part for me, can't they keep a little fucking logic and consistency


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

So the Summerslam Main events are basically going to be a repeat of MITB? That's lame.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

CENA OUTPOPS PUNK - 







*Note the Crowd reaction at 6:42 - fuCKING HELL!!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Venomous said:


> So the Summerslam Main events are basically going to be a repeat of MITB? That's lame.


How long have you been watching wrestling?


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought it was a good raw with the beginning being awesome. I even thought the ending was ok. Well other than the theme music battle, that just struck me as poorly done and kind of silly. I would have much rather had Triple H make the announcement and then have cena and punk staring down while HHH stands between them and we go to black with HHH's music playing.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Do people really think this angle is dead.. i think its just began to be honest.


It's not dead, but that ending to the show tonight was silly.

More realism please. Punk should've just laid him out.

Why not a ladder match between Cena & Punk?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Super Blizzard said:


> Unfortunately, I agree with your shortened attention span hypothesis. By ignoring THE ENTIRE FOCUS of the Punk/Cena angle (if Punk wins, he leaves with the championship) after the initial bout, they've completely ruined it. It would be like Hogan returning to the red'n'yellow get-up two weeks after Bash at the Beach '96 as if nothing happened. It's appalling how shallow the writing is, especially after the a wonderful mini-program we were treated to.


I still held out hope for the angle because the energy was still there last week... but halfway into the first segment you could see the energy that had been building and really turning this feud hot dwindling. Punk's schmoozing to the fans, the rather lame reason he was back, HHH coming in and stealing a lot of thunder... there was some good zings and it seemed that there was a bit of life still there, but then it slowly got wiped out by commercials every 4 minutes it seems and horrible commentating and then by the time the angle rolls back around... the crowd and fans are already burnt out, but then you have a pointless Laurinitis interruption (who the fuck cares about what Vince wants kayfabe... he was fired you dumb ass and HHH is the one in charge... and if he cared, Cena would have been fired last week still so stupid...) then the bickering and "reveal" of a match at summerslam for the titles before one of the most lame showdowns I have ever seen for a title........... 

By that time it the angle had lost all of its momentum and suddenly I didn't really care. People keep shouting patience, but the WWE has a track record over the past few years of dropping angles completely, running back to Cena, and killing the energy in the fans and drowning the quality in stale bullshit. It isn't up to the fan to remain patient... it is up to the WWE to prove they can maintain a quality angle for more than two weeks. And really, they can't... it's two weeks til Summerslam and there has been no specific build for the second biggest PPV in the WWE. Please, you can yell at me to be patient when they are back to actually providing long storylines with intense PPV buildups as the rule, not the fucking exception.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

capat said:


> CENA OUTPOPS PUNK -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the WWE actually has a really interesting dynamic going with those two. When the WWE goes to Canada or towns like Chicago the crowd will create insane moments for punk while many other towns are more kid/Cena friendly and you could actually see who the crowd is behind change from week to week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Schutzy86 said:


> I think the WWE actually has a really interesting dynamic going with those two. When the WWE goes to Canada or towns like Chicago the crowd will create insane moments for punk while many other towns are more kid/Cena friendly and you could actually see who the crowd is behind change from week to week.


I agree that that's a fun aspect of this storyline. Punk was getting good reactions all night but right there Cena got a huge one that I didn't quite expect.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When I was at Staples Center for a wwe show in 07 there was nothing but little kids with cena gear on

Dear god I hope that does not happen this year


----------



## Phantoom (Jun 28, 2011)

In other good news..... NEXUS IS FINALLY DEAD!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's not a dead angle, but what was once unexpected and exciting got old quick when Punk came back a bit too early, changed his music, and now Cena is getting cheered louder by show's end. Terrible. More interested in Mark Henry vs Shaemus to be completely honest.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Why not a ladder match between Cena & Punk?


Probably because the last PPV had two big matches involving ladders.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

MMN said:


> You know what you're talking about. Finally some sense.


Thank you. I just try not to speak or think in hyperbole--and practice seemingly unknown to the majority of the IWC


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

capat is a John Cena WWE Universe fan. He has to be.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

This was just a flat out boring raw. Opening promo was drug out way too long for what it was. Matches stunk. The last segment sucked. 

Ugh.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> Probably because the last PPV had two big matches involving ladders.


Big deal.

What you want Punk/Cena to have the exact same as match as the last PPV? Be Different.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Winning™;10070185 said:



> capat is a John Cena WWE Universe fan. He has to be.


He's really annoying with his trotting around the forum hot shotting Cena while wearing blinders.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

This was just a flat out boring raw. Opening promo was drug out way too long for what it was. Matches stunk. lmao end of days i dont think ive heard one thing posistive from you lol and when sites say show was pretty good and most people on this forum say it was good also apart from the ending what show were you watching rofl


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> capat is a John Cena WWE Universe fan. He has to be.


I am not!


Punk marks are ignorant idiots!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Big deal.
> 
> What you want Punk/Cena to have the exact same as match as the last PPV? Be Different.


Yeah, I like 5 star matches personally.

That PPV pretty much had two high profile ladder matches (With extra ladders) so it's ironic that you would look to "be different" with another ladder match, heck the Christian-Del Rio match was barely a few months ago too. 

I'm not against any gimmick being added, but I'd say a ladder match is just incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

capat said:


> I am not!
> 
> 
> Punk marks are ignorant idiots!


If anyone is acting very ignorant here it is you.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> Thank you. I just try not to speak or think in hyperbole--and practice seemingly unknown to the majority of the IWC


A quality I admire and usually employ, but not when the best angle since the brand split (heh, more hyperbole) gets thrown out in such an indifferent manner.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

capat said:


> I am not!
> 
> 
> Punk marks are ignorant idiots!


U mad?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I am seeing a Miz vs Rey feud on its way.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

What a horrible ending to what was a decent Raw. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> Yeah, I like 5 star matches personally.
> 
> That PPV pretty much had two high profile ladder matches (With extra ladders) so it's ironic that you would look to "be different" with another ladder match, heck the Christian-Del Rio match was barely a few months ago too.
> 
> I'm not against any gimmick being added, but I'd say a ladder match is just incredibly unlikely.


Punk/Cena was awesome at MITB no doubt. However, I wouldn't PAY to see another one on one match between the two just one month later.

That's me though...


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> U mad?


Trolling fail :flip:flip


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I say Punk v. Cena at Summerslam - 60 Minute Ironman match. That would prove once and for all who is the true undisputed champion.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortunately Cena cannot go 60 minutes in an iron man match. Orton had to carry him through the last one, where he, once again, did his usual shtick and 'overcame the odds'. It sucked. 




capat said:


> I am not!
> 
> 
> Punk marks are ignorant idiots!



Redundant posters are so redundant because they're redundant!


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Super Blizzard said:


> A quality I admire and usually employ, but not when the best angle since the brand split (heh, more hyperbole) gets thrown out in such an indifferent manner.


I understand that type of anxiety. Hey, I'm totally worried about the WWE possibly screwing up this angle and Punk suffering any backlash from it because he's one of my favorite wrestlers and this should be his time to shine.
They've messed up enough in the past to warrant some caution.
BUT I'm not going to dismiss the angle because it's not perfect or it's not exactly what I would have done. 

I know everyone here is on some level of pro wrestling geekdom, but people need to quit living and dying with everything single segment, every single week.
If things start to consistently suck, then fine, shake your fist at the television, but a little perspective wouldn't hurt anyone angrily typing right now.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah the ladder match has been more played out than Triple Threat Matches.

Raw 8/1 Review: Woo Woo Woo


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*My take on this edition of MNR*

Monday Night Raw wasn't worth a shit tonight.The promo between Cm Punk and HHH was quite entertaining and Punk does a good job of being himself while keeping the crowd involved. Having said that, A lot of what Punk has been getting such great crowd reaction lately and great pops is simply because of the material he gets. His character pushes the buttons of reality and that's what catches a lot of fan's eyes. To be honest, it's not cheap heat but it's very similar to that. I like to say I think CM Punk is a very talented mic worker but I think he has a significant advantage over most wrestlers in terms of getting crowd reactions and what not due to all the shit he gets to say. 

All they did was buildup a HHH announcement and than he simply gave us the obvious. Cm Punk vs Cena at Summerslam wow how surprising. I was off the edge of my seat for that one, moron. The only good thing is there's going to be an 'undisputed championship' but I have a bad feeling that they are not going to do anything with the current awful belt. They are just going to use both belts and put it around the champion, Like Jericho had it when he first won it. I would rather have them create a whole new undisputed championship but oh well, WWE fucks up again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Raw just ended 10 minutes ago here in california....Pretty good honestly, although im kinda disappointed there was no stipulation, such as being a ladder match, added to the match. Oh well though, im sure it'll be good regardless.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> I say Punk v. Cena at Summerslam - 60 Minute Ironman match. That would prove once and for all who is the true undisputed champion.


I'd buy that.


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

"RIGHT BACK to the status quo," just as Punk said.

Any wrestling fan with two brain cells to rub together could have put Cena and Punk in a rematch at Summerslam.

Way to take the most interesting angle in the current wrestling world and immediately boil it down into nothing more than a rematch. No stipulations, no concerned outside parties or controversy... Nothing. Just one week of suspense followed by disappointment. And what about Rey? Where's Rey's rematch come into this? Where's his "legitimate claim"? If Cena has a "legitimate claim" on the title so does Rey. 

I expected some actual writing from, ya know, writers? I know. People doing their jobs. What was I thinking, right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Unfortunately Cena cannot go 60 minutes in an iron man match. Orton had to carry him through the last one, where he, once again, did his usual shtick and 'overcame the odds'. It sucked.


His match with HBK on Raw was almost sixty and that was really good. But that's also thanks to Shawn Michaels as well.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Summerslam main event isn't going to have a clean finish. Someone will interfere and feud with the loser.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Morrison still getting owned, things are still on track I see. (Y)


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Zedders said:


> Summerslam main event isn't going to have a clean finish. Someone will interfere and feud with the loser.


Johnny Ace and Cena ?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: My take on this edition of MNR*

Give the WWE some time geez, and tbh this was not a fucked up Raw. Be patient for god sake. And Give credit where its due, Punk is just very good on the mic..


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a feeling it will be HHH and Punk.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> *His match with HBK* on Raw was almost sixty and that was really good. But that's also thanks to Shawn Michaels as well.




That doesn't count. Vince fucking McMahon had a good match with HBK. A broom with an Xbox for a head and twigs for arms could have a good match with Shawn Michaels.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

capat said:


> Trolling fail :flip:flip


Yet you come back with not one but TWO flip offs. You ARE a WWE Universe member.



TMPRKO said:


> Unfortunately Cena cannot go 60 minutes in an iron man match. Orton had to carry him through the last one, where he, once again, did his usual shtick and 'overcame the odds'. It sucked.


Cena can endure a 60 minute ironman match. Sure, his with Orton wasn't great but his with HBK was pretty awesome and proved that he can go the distance if necessary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> That doesn't count. Vince fucking McMahon had a good match with HBK. A broom with an Xbox for a head and twigs for arms could have a good match with Shawn Michaels.


Slap a no disqualification rule on that and give the xbox a witty foreign manager and you got yourself a ****+ match.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well tonight's RAW was so-so only. CM Punk's promo at the start of the show was good though. He brought up good points (about the stupidity of taking a promo class all the way up to Triple H's ego burying all RAW talent back in 2003-04). That was good stuff.

Finally Beth Phoenix is a heel again. She needed this badly. I'm ready for her to go back to her dominating days. I want to see her and Punk be champions at the same time. Now that's a win!

I guess tonight was heels win night too. I think they won all the matches that was scheduled. Truth and Miz (great backstage promo btw) won, Beth won and turned heel, Otunga and McGuilicuty beat Santino and Ryder, and Del Rio beat Bourne. There was no reaction to Del Rio when he beat Bourne too. This is odd.

It was expected that Cena and Punk will go at it for the Undisputed Title. I knew it. I thought all the guys did great in this promo. Cena went back into cracking jokes mode but he wasn't corny this time. That's my opinion only. The fans really cheered for Cena though. That's good. I hope his amazing match with Punk at MitB has turned those haters away.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena is sore loser.He is talking(kayfabe) about hustle,loyality and respect but his on screen character is nothing but an overrated loser.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF is Otunga and that other guy doing with Justin G's theme music?


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

When was the last time a major North American promotion booked a one-hour broadway? It'd be a pretty cool direction to take Punk/Cena. They went, what 36 at MITB? I know Punk had sort of a reputation for that sort of thing in the indies and Cena, to his credit, barely looked winded at the end of that MITB match. 

Fighting to a stalemate would be a pretty legit way to keep the momentum going forward.

For people who would know better, could Cena pull it off?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

next week im gonna time the commercials. i think a total time of 20 minutes is a fair guess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> next week im gonna time the commercials. i think a total time of 20 minutes is a fair guess.


Youtube ftw, but seriously, it was an OK show at best, the very ending was shit, I actually got used to Punk's new theme, but now it's just being played out. fpalm


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Punk marks Burn !!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

capat said:


> Punk marks Burn !!


As if he wasn't getting huge pops and chants all night.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> As if he wasn't getting huge pops and chants all night.


No he wasnt!

cena was !


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

capat said:


> No he wasnt!
> 
> cena was !


Good answer. You really wowed me with that one. And to think my ears would betray me like that.

Actually, 

No he wasnt!

punk was !


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk was over all night. Plus, your boy was getting heat throughout the show until he went second to raise his belt and get the Cena kids and females to prepare their screeching. Nice try.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Math should be involved when registering. It might prevent these kind of posters from making it through.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Math should be involved when registering. It might prevent these kind of posters from making it through.


Agreed, just like a simple 4 x 6 problem or something. Might severely kill the TNA section outside of the Devon thread though. :argh:


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Good answer. You really wowed me with that one. And to think my ears would betray me like that.
> 
> Actually,
> 
> ...


What show were u watching lol?

Cena was getting massive pops ... just the name got people pumped!

deluded punk mark!


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk was over all night. Plus, your boy was getting heat throughout the show until he went second to raise his belt and get the Cena kids and females to prepare their screeching. Nice try.


if thats all the reaction punk can get from the fans then thats really sad!

cena always gets the mixed reaction which is no big deal!

Punk was the one shooting on he company for weeks and yet failed hard!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

capat said:


> What show were u watching lol?
> 
> Cena was getting massive pops ... just the name got people pumped!
> 
> deluded punk mark!


Cena gets booed when his name was mentioned....gets booed when he is shown on the titantron...gets cheered when he holds up his "belt". two out of three aint bad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

capat said:


> if thats all the reaction punk can get from the fans then thats really sad!
> 
> cena always gets the mixed reaction which is no big deal!
> 
> Punk was the one shooting on he company for weeks and yet failed hard!


You are the epitome of the WWE Universe. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

capat said:


> if thats all the reaction punk can get from the fans then thats really sad!
> 
> cena always gets the mixed reaction which is no big deal!
> 
> Punk was the one shooting on he company for weeks and yet failed hard!







Argument invalid.



you said:


> but lol thats punks home town !!!


Cena got a mixed reaction in his hometown.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

HHH + Punk = Gold

Punk is so volatile and unpredictable. If you don't agree then ask HHH's wife

So how many people have something against HHH now? Punk + Miz + Truth (Cole, Christian)? They can really form a formidable & unique & explosive stable some time in their career lol. 

---

Beth finally woken up ... the entire Divas division?

---

Alex Riley is still here lol.... which idiot said he's depushed back to Superstars?

---

Tag team match ain't too bad. Rhyder gets more moves... Tag team champions continue their streak.

---

Ricardo and Vikki get more heat than ADR?

--- 

Damn I knew the Summerslam match is coming. Cena maineventing again... can he skip one PPV mainevent? lol. Del rio maybe trying something funny here if he doesn't have a match in Summerslam.

The end really looks like kids fighting haha.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE BATMAN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That's a quality Herpa Derp promo right there


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He sounded like he's familiar with deep throating.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Argument invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena got a mixed reaction in his hometown.


U fail thats his hometown!

cena always gets the mixed reactions for gods sake ... even edge and jericho despite being a heel got cheered against cena!

but punk lol .. how sad!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I figured it out.

Capat is a closet Punk mark. It makes sense.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

capat said:


> U fail thats his hometown!
> 
> cena always gets the mixed reactions for gods sake ... even edge and jericho despite being a heel got cheered against cena!
> 
> but punk lol .. how sad!!


Well at least I was correct as to what you were going to say.

and @ Winning, I think you're on to something.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Winning, you figured it out. His hatred is so large for Cena that he has become what he hates.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

You kids never heard the term 'skinny fat'?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay here is my two cents finally :

Raw was overall Slightly-Above Average. 

The HHH/Punk segment at the Start was absolute DYNAMITE.

The Divas Battle Royal was a snorefest naturally but it was nice to see Beth turn HEEL and beat the crap out Kelly Smelly.

R-Truth and The Miz = RATINGS!!! Fantastic backstage Promo followed by a VERY GOOD MATCH which many here inexplicably don't acknowledge *ENOUGH.* 

That match, IMO, was the BEST ONE of the night. 


Didn't care for A-Ri/Ziggy.

Surfed the net while ADR/Kofi was going on(you can tell how much I despise ADR with I-don't-give-a-damn heat).

And the Closing Segment was lacking.......something. Then I saw the Dark match and I realize what it was. It was missing more *"AWESOME TRUTH"*









*AND CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME THIS OBSESSION WITH DEVON ALL OF A SUDDEN? SINCE WHEN HAS HE BECOME POPULAR?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Devon is God. That is all.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Devon is God. That is all.


Testify.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Devon, to me, is still one-half of perhaps the Greatest Tag-Team of all time with Bubba Ray Dudley. 

Now I look at pics of him, and he looks like a ROIDED-UP BOBBY LASHLEY(except with a tad more charisma). 

And it looks like he's using the Rock-Bottom/Book-End, too.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought it was a solid Raw. Like I said before the show, I still think the CM Punk/Cena/HHH angel is great. Its exactly where it should be.
The problem is the rest of the show. But by the look of it they are atleast trying to start things.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Capat must be Jeff Hardy.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a fantastic RAW on the level of the past few weeks seeing as the end segment was predictable, however it was a necessary RAW in that Cena/Punk at SummerSlam is now official.

I did have good signs though for the upcoming weeks. I hope they go through with putting the Diva's Championship back on Beth, try and make the title at least credible again! I think we will probably see Miz/Mysterio, Truth/Morrison and Del Rio/Kingston at SummerSlam, depending on how long Cena/Punk goes - unless they throw together a Six Man Elimination Tag for the three other feuds to go 20 minutes.

Some good signs - but my fear now is Cena going over at SummerSlam and back to how it was. Hopefully not, though....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> they are trying to get hhh over as the badass authority figure and now cena/punk has less steam b/c they spent 20 min making you want to see hhh/punk which is most likely months away.


This is so ridiculous I don't even know what to say. So Punk and Cena aren't allowed to interact with anybody but each other then? You were seriously expecting both Punk and HHH to just ignore what happened with his contract etc and act like nothing happened? Sure, then you would be yapping because they ignored it too. Cena/Punk has less steam because they are coming off a month long high. Angles have highs and lows. Naturally they are going to have to come down at some point, just like things will pick up again too. 

I said this before and it is a point of paramount importance. While the main angle with HHH/Punk/Cena is engaging and entertaining television, the rest of Raw needs A LOT of work and that isn't just going to happen overnight. But the signs are there. The midcard actually got promo time which literally blew me away. We are finally getting to hear these guys talk and WWE are giving them the chance to help get themselves over in promos which is what they desperately need. Zack Ryder is over, plain and simple and they have finally put him on TV which shows they are listening. The Divas are actually getting something meaningful with Beth. We have a secondary HHH storyline with Truth and Miz clearly unhappy which is great. Finally, backstage segments have increased which is only a good thing imo as they help build the story throughout the show. If they keep working at this then soon and hopefully they will have a strong roster of midcard talents and characters to supplement the main event guys and the main event stories. 

As for Punk, Trips and Cena, I'm not even going to bother commenting on the apparent death of the angle because of a 5 minute segment at the end of the show. The simple fact is, nobody on this damn forum is ever happy about anything and it's a fucking joke tbh. I don't think I'll be coming back online next week to watch Raw because honest to God this place would suck the life and happiness out of Disneyland. We got an awesome opening segment that planted the seeds for something big and while the ending was rather lackluster, it isn't the end of the world FFS.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Loved Raw, not a single negative point to moan about - apart from an apparent dull ADR/Kofi feud. 

CM Punk/Triple H, Beth's heel turn & Truth/Miz were all awesome though. As was Ziggy finally getting a slow building feud with A-Ry.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Love the Cena vs Punk belt off. Both were good tonight and both got a mixed reaction which is exactly how it should have been. That Truth/Miz stuff in the back was gold.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Started ok ended bad. With all the options they took Punk in a lame champion vs champion direction.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

LMAO @ everyone saying this angle is dead in the water and that Cena is automatically winning at Summerslam... yeah, like he was gonna win at MITB as well. I'm still thoroughly enjoying this fued and Raw has been the best it's been in a LONG ass time.

Could've been a bit of a better ending, sure, but the storyline isn't dead because of it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Storyline lost some steam after last night. Right now it just feels like the storyline is going by way too fast. Punk returning earlier than he should have, and now HHH's involvement in this all of a sudden. I did like the first promo of the night a lot between Punk and HHH, but at the same time, did it really need to happen this early? Did HHH really need to start putting his foot in the door into this feud yet? They tried to make the whole WWE Title situation seem really important by having HHH be a part of it when they could have done a better job with just Punk/Cena. I know they're trying to "plant seeds" for the eventual Punk/HHH feud, but the Punk/Cena angle was fantastic before last night and now, it feels like it could be run straight into the ground at any moment. I'm actually back to not being excited for Raw next week in the slightest, the first time in over a month.

After last night, I'm definitely lowering my expectations for this feud. It's not dead yet or even close, but it doesn't feel the same as it once did.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

My quick take is probably the same as a lot of others -- I was decently entertained through the night, but there was a big lack of quality wrestling.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Some people on here really know how to suck the life out of wrestling.

Makes me sick.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Some people on here really know how to suck the life out of wrestling.
> 
> Makes me sick.


This all damn day long. I seriously don't know why half of you even bother when you can literally _never_ be pleased and that isn't an exaggeration. Everybody has been begging for Cena/Punk at Summerslam in a title vs. title match. You finally get it and then claim it was too predictable. Everybody was begging for a Punk/HHH promo. You finally get it and then claim that it ruined the heat Cena/Punk had. This place is a joke sometimes and really does ruin the show. You're all a bunch of Michael Cole's tbh.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

And the story is going at the right pace and involves the right people.

I really don't know what else people expect.

Some of the reasons for hating the storyline are really far fetched and ridiculous also.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Some people on here really know how to suck the life out of wrestling.
> 
> Makes me sick.


Just wait until the Raw ratings are out and the whole "Blame the lackluster rating on CM Punk" starts, then after 15 pages on nonstop bitching the thread will be closed 

I didnt mind how things went. Could the ending have been a little better? Sure but it was fine. It was a predictable annoucement yes, but maybe because it was the right thing to do and thats why it was predictable. 
The only problem I had was the Laurainaitis/Cena crap that did absolutly nothing. That was the problem. Had they taken that out and given that time to HHH/Cena/CM Punk instead it would have been much better.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This is so ridiculous I don't even know what to say. So Punk and Cena aren't allowed to interact with anybody but each other then? You were seriously expecting both Punk and HHH to just ignore what happened with his contract etc and act like nothing happened? Sure, then you would be yapping because they ignored it too. Cena/Punk has less steam because they are coming off a month long high. Angles have highs and lows. Naturally they are going to have to come down at some point, just like things will pick up again too.
> 
> I said this before and it is a point of paramount importance. While the main angle with HHH/Punk/Cena is engaging and entertaining television, the rest of Raw needs A LOT of work and that isn't just going to happen overnight. But the signs are there. The midcard actually got promo time which literally blew me away. We are finally getting to hear these guys talk and WWE are giving them the chance to help get themselves over in promos which is what they desperately need. Zack Ryder is over, plain and simple and they have finally put him on TV which shows they are listening. The Divas are actually getting something meaningful with Beth. We have a secondary HHH storyline with Truth and Miz clearly unhappy which is great. Finally, backstage segments have increased which is only a good thing imo as they help build the story throughout the show. If they keep working at this then soon and hopefully they will have a strong roster of midcard talents and characters to supplement the main event guys and the main event stories.
> 
> As for Punk, Trips and Cena, I'm not even going to bother commenting on the apparent death of the angle because of a 5 minute segment at the end of the show. The simple fact is, nobody on this damn forum is ever happy about anything and it's a fucking joke tbh. I don't think I'll be coming back online next week to watch Raw because honest to God this place would suck the life and happiness out of Disneyland. We got an awesome opening segment that planted the seeds for something big and while the ending was rather lackluster, it isn't the end of the world FFS.


You make too much sense. Knock it off. 8*D


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

starbuck ill tell you what more sad people have been complaining that wwe so stale they want change well in the last month and half you have seen a considerable amount of change a great ppv, punk and HHH confrontation, punk become amazing, summerslam looking great and people still find ways to bitch. You should all be happy that the product is getting much better and wwe is actually listening to us for once and giving us good shows and great ppvs if summerslam is great. It just sad that for some people nothing will ever be good enough for them but im loving the direction of the wwe it amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

The last segment simply fell flat. It was complete nonsense. It looks like WWE is trying to keep HHH, Cena and Punk as faces over, despite them being in a massive conflict. This is bound to fail. This whole Laureanitis (or whatever his name is) thing was just to make Cena look supi-doopi nice and all and totally pointless. Its incredible how Cenas presence seems to drag every segment down, simply because of his cheesyness.
And Punk acting like a coward heel, with HHH pointing it out, made him look extremely weak. If thats the direction they want to go, the whole angle will fail big time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CM Punk has a skinny fat ass, then. And who does Cena think he is? When he tries to give himself that badass edge it comes off as douchey and conceited.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sort of losing interest in this storyline tbh. It's still fine, but I guess I was just expecting a lot more from it. Punk comes back right away and we get a predictable title/title match... unless there's another big swerve at SS, the momentum from this feud has sort of fizzled out for me since MITB. That said, this is still the best storyline going on from the past few years.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Some people on here really know how to suck the life out of wrestling.
> 
> Makes me sick.


This, and...




Starbuck said:


> This all damn day long. I seriously don't know why half of you even bother when you can literally _never_ be pleased and that isn't an exaggeration. Everybody has been begging for Cena/Punk at Summerslam in a title vs. title match. You finally get it and then claim it was too predictable. Everybody was begging for a Punk/HHH promo. You finally get it and then claim that it ruined the heat Cena/Punk had. This place is a joke sometimes and really does ruin the show. You're all a bunch of Michael Cole's tbh.


This.

Isn't this what Punk has been talking about in interviews for weeks now? You guys are so damn impatient. It's one week for fuck's sake. What did you expect to happen? 15 minutes of Punk shooting on everybody in the ring? This angle is far from over and is only going to get bigger. Johnny Ace will come back and interfere somewhere, Triple H will turn on somebody, Vince will return and something big is going to happen with either Punk or Cena's character. Maybe both.

Pessimism sucks the fun out of wrestling. Wait another week to see where it goes from here. Or better yet, wait until the angle has _actually_ died before complaining about it being dead. One remotely lackluster ending isn't going to kill off the whole thing.



Starbuck said:


> This is so ridiculous I don't even know what to say. So Punk and Cena aren't allowed to interact with anybody but each other then? You were seriously expecting both Punk and HHH to just ignore what happened with his contract etc and act like nothing happened? Sure, then you would be yapping because they ignored it too. Cena/Punk has less steam because they are coming off a month long high. Angles have highs and lows. Naturally they are going to have to come down at some point, just like things will pick up again too.
> 
> I said this before and it is a point of paramount importance. While the main angle with HHH/Punk/Cena is engaging and entertaining television, the rest of Raw needs A LOT of work and that isn't just going to happen overnight. But the signs are there. The midcard actually got promo time which literally blew me away. We are finally getting to hear these guys talk and WWE are giving them the chance to help get themselves over in promos which is what they desperately need. Zack Ryder is over, plain and simple and they have finally put him on TV which shows they are listening. The Divas are actually getting something meaningful with Beth. We have a secondary HHH storyline with Truth and Miz clearly unhappy which is great. Finally, backstage segments have increased which is only a good thing imo as they help build the story throughout the show. If they keep working at this then soon and hopefully they will have a strong roster of midcard talents and characters to supplement the main event guys and the main event stories.
> 
> As for Punk, Trips and Cena, I'm not even going to bother commenting on the apparent death of the angle because of a 5 minute segment at the end of the show. The simple fact is, nobody on this damn forum is ever happy about anything and it's a fucking joke tbh. I don't think I'll be coming back online next week to watch Raw because honest to God this place would suck the life and happiness out of Disneyland. We got an awesome opening segment that planted the seeds for something big and while the ending was rather lackluster, it isn't the end of the world FFS.



Starbuck's right. Trips is going to be the number one authority figure from now on. Complaining about them using the promo to establish him as such is ridiculous.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

_I'm amazed that I watched any of this, let alone most of this. Testament to Punk's awesomeness. He got me hooked in at the start and then I just carried on rumbling along..._

- Skipped through bits but, all-in-all, thought it was a great TV episode. The whole show hung together really well and felt just like a proper bit of episodic TV should. You could jump in and watch this show, knowing nothing about the story, and pick it up but it also did enough, continuity-wise, to reward the committed fans. The whole show chugged along at a good pace too.

- The Punk, Cena and Triple H promos were nice and loosy goosy. You could tell that they weren't heavily scripted. Hunter is a lot less witty, without a script though, that was noticeable. He kept tripping over his words. Punk, on the other hand, worked his ass off, on the mic, to tie up the atrocious booking of the past couple of weeks. Can't help but feel as though they should have done an Interim Champion gimmick with Cena/Tourney winner - that would have been a less muddy story. They didn't run anywhere near far enough with Punk being a fugitive, for me, either.

- I was a big fan of the music video that started the show. That felt different.

- Del Rio and Bourne had the perfect TV match. Top guy, that can work, against JTTS that can work. It's exactly what TNA aren't smart enough to do with Kurt Angle and guys like Chris Daniels and Doug Williams. Mainstream wrestling could do with more of this.

- The women got more time than usual, which is good - they break up the non-stop bickering boys shit. If they can find out a way to use that division properly, it could really add some variety to the show.

_Overall, about as good as free WWE TV ever gets, these days. If they could find some midcarders that can actually work, they might be onto something. Replace that horrible Miz match with Guerrero & Jericho vs. Benoit & Malenko and you'd have a nigh-on perfect slice of wrestling TV. 

Michael Cole needs to take a break btw. Somewhere amongst all of the hullabaloo of being Mr. Wrestlemania, I think he forgot what his job is. I don't see anything wrong with having two announce teams of JR & King and Josh Mathews and Matt Striker tbh._


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

It was a decent enough show this week, a bit of a filler one though. The unification fight was very predictable but by having Punk return so soon, it was the only credible thing to do so I'm not going to complain about that. I'm still as interested as I was 2 weeks ago to see what Punk does, as he emphasised he wasn't going to tone down his vociferous nature.

Glad Beth won the BR, hopefully might get a bit of an edge to the Divas division again.

Don't mind Ziggler getting his current push. 

Del Rio/Bourne served only to fill in some time.

The tag team match was pretty good I thought. The more we see of Miz, the better. The other 3 I like to varying degrees.

My overall thoughts on the big angle at the moment is: if this all leads to building up the HHH/Punk tension beyond the short-term, then I'll be pleased. I haven't been arsed to look through the threads but I imagine people have slammed last night's Raw because it didn't have a particularly sensational incident (what with the unification match being, as I say, pretty predictable). This doesn't mean WWE is now in turmoil. I accept last night was one of the less exciting Raws in the past month or 2, yep, but a lot of it was necessary just to keep things ticking over. Let's see where things go, ey?

The one main, general criticism I had of it was a lack of real build up to Summerslam. It might just have been me but it felt like they barely mentioned it besides HHH at the end announcing Punk/Cena. They're in danger of giving us a couple of matches (ADR/Kofi, Miz/Mysterio perhaps) which will feel rushed.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not really getting these complaints. Before the show, people want Cena-Punk at SS, anything else is unacceptable. After the show? Everybody is complaining that we GOT Cena-Punk. Ridiculous. These same people are probably the ones who go over to the TNA board and constantly moan about SWERVEZ~! 


If anything deserves complaints it's the crappy midcard or to be precise, the lack of any decent storylines in the midcard. Matches like Ryder/Santino vs Otunga/Genesis may crash the forum for a few minutes but I guarantee you this story will go nowhere. Riley-Ziggler looks like it could mature in to a proper story but chances are it'll result in nothing more than a few matches/tag matches with Riley winning the US title at SS and everybody forgetting about it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoyed RAW.

I dont have any idea what everyones complaining about to be honest. You wanted a Punk/Trips segment and you go it, it was damn good too. The did the whole 'dont break the rules', 'what are you going to do if I do?' thing which most people wanted and it did feel a bit Austin/McMahonesque to be honest. Both were very good on the mic and the promo was fantastic. It went long but a really good start to RAW and a great start to a potential Trips/Punk feud for later.

Beth turned heel which is awesome. Finally I'm interested in the division again, she's too good for them to not do anything with and her heel character as the 'anti bimbo' type wrestler will be fantastic. I'm hoping she takes the title and holds it for a very, VERY long time all for a feud with Kharma when she comes back.

The Morrison/Mysterio vs. Truth/Miz tag match was very entertaining. It got a bit of time which is good too see. Morrison and Mysterio were very over with the fans the whole match and created an exciting team, Miz and Truth worked well in the match too. Morrison looked great for only his second match back, and didn't look bad in defeat. They started something between all four guys which could continue next week. I'm guessing Truth/Morrison and Miz/Mysterio for starters.

The new feud for the US Title is a welcome change. Usually when they start a mid-card title match I think they would just automaticaly go for Kofi Kingston as the opponent, but they switched thigs up again. Ziggler saying 'all this charisma' with such a monotone and straight face made me chuckel and as usual Vickie was awesome in her role. Riley needed something to move on from Miz with, and this is perfect for him. It wont do much for Ziggler but is a fresh feud for the title which is something the mi-dcard definately needed.

Kofi/Del Rio? Meh, it's kind of same old same old. And will end the same way all their feuds end. With Kofi losing and Del Rio still not getting much heat. That's what he's used for, Kofi is their go to guy to try get Del Rio heat and credibility, they've done it two or three times now. Del Rio desperately needs momentum too, so they have to have him go over in the feud.

I wasnt overly keen on the closing segment. I dont know what John whatever his name was doing there tbh, he wasn't needed. The announcement of the title match at Summerslam was obvious but needed, so it was fine for that. Cena just isn't clicking with me to be honest, I'm not sure why but I'm not liking him in his role. Still, it sorted out the title situation and got the title match at Summerslam sorted.

Overall though, I thought it was great. Was mainly entertained throughout the whole show which is unusual. I look foward to next week, which is also unusual.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> *Wihout the older fans then you wouldn't have had this business in the first place.* Here's a hint... what was pro wrestling billed as for the longest time? Here's the answer since I doubt you have a clue... a sport. And who do sports cater to? Older men... and when has the business been at its best? O that's right... WHEN THE FUCKING OLDER DEMOGRAHPIC FILLED THE ARENAS NIGHT IN AND HIGHT OUT! Kids have never pushed the product into a boom period. Ever. So why the WWE panders to them is only down to one thing, the delusion that they will keep milking those kids into another boom. It will not happen. These past few years has shown that. Hell the past two god damn months has shown that when the older "smarky" demographic is energised, that is when the business starts looking relevant and looking like it can be huge once again. So yes, older fans have "made" the business just as much as any wrestler or promoter because without the fans, there is nothing.


Back at that time most of you guys were still kids! You seriously don't get it do you? Right now the older fans are not the ones buying the majority of Cena's t shirts, who coincidentally is making the most money out of any WWE wrestler. The older fans didn't make the business, because back then around the time you claim they did, you guys weren't old. More and more kids continue to buy into the WWE's product every day, its just like the way it was back then in the attitude era, only wrestling was looked at differently then it is now. Now thanks to the Attitude Era the WWE's reputation has been completely ruined and it's hard to take it seriously anymore. Now these "older fans" completely abandon it in an instant when something they don't agree with happens. Why should Vince ponder to people like that? He already knows that he can rely more on the kids then he can adults.

And do you honestly think that the adult filled stadiums are a good thing for Vince? Of course not! Most of the time they're going to boo against the people that Vince wants to be cheered! Granted last night was an exception because the crowd just didn't seem to care at all about the entire show...something they payed to come and see. But usually when he's got a crowd filled with kids, they'll cheer for the person that Vince usually wants them to cheer for because it's easy to manipulate them. That's why they want more kids to like Cena, because they know the kids will love him.

You don't know anything at all about business. Hell Paul Heyman is a better business man then you. Please get your facts straight before you say cocky shit like "the older fans matter more and we built the business" when in reality you never mattered to begin with.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder how teh Ryder dickriders feel about little Zack jobbing to Otunga...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude, did something fuck up for the UK broadcast? I didn't see half of these matches you're talking about.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Another thing...Ziggler is starting to remind me of Nick Bockwinkel. Can see him being a really good heel champion one day.

He's come a long way from just being Billy Gunn 2.0.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The only thing that really annoyed me last night is when Cole & Lawler agreed with Cena being the true champion. He has literally no merit to being champion, and pretending he does is insulting everyone who knows the results of Money In The Bank. Then again, commentary on the whole was awful last night. Cole & Lawler have gotta STFU or GTFO. I forgot JR was even there at times. Other than that, Raw was pretty solid. The main angle was good again, and did what it needed to do. Keep the ball rolling. My only problem is, again, Cena has NO legit claim to being champion, and trying to build the angle as if he does seriously annoys me. Its as simple as CM Punk defeated him and became champion. I'd rather they'd have just gone ahead with the match and not addressed that issue instead of trying to justify Cena being a champion. But whatever, not everything is sugary sweet. Ryder got more TV time and was OVER AS HELL  too bad he got pinned by fucking Otunga :no: but in general I can live with the fleshing out of the midcard. There's Morrison/Truth, A-Ri/Ziggler, it looks like Kofi/Del Rio again, and even though I wish Kofi with feud with some different guys, at least he's doing something. These 3 feuds, heel Beth VS Kelly and of course involving Miz & Rey in something is what Raw could use between the WWE Title Saga going forward.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think this Raw planted the seeds for a HHH/Punk program, I am now more interested in that then Punk/Cena.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

Slimm Doc said:


> I wonder how teh Ryder dickriders feel about little Zack jobbing to Otunga...


They are facing tag-team champions which supposedly the "best" tag-team in WWE right now. So yeah former Nexuses deserve the win. Ryder push can wait.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

DubC said:


> I think this Raw planted the seeds for a HHH/Punk program, I am now more interested in that then Punk/Cena.


Me too, and I'm a bit sad for that. It seems that WWE has let the entire Punk/Cena/MITB saga fade away in order to start building towards HHH/Punk. I thought that saga had a lot more life left in it, though.

In a sense, the Punk angle as we once knew it _is_ dead. They've just moved on to another one, with probably less potential. And that's kinda sad.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Realllyy good raw tonight, I'm actually looking forward to Summerslam now despite, the last 3 minutes with cena which sort of ruined the whole promo.. But anyway..

- Mid card gets some attention.. FINALLY we have the us championship with an actual promo slot, I loved Riley on the mic, and he showed me something I didn't think he had.. He's still green in the ring but ziggler should be able to teach him a few things, I just wish ziggler would grab the mic off vickie every now and then :|

- Ryder 2 raws in a row? HELL YEAH! and he was incredibly over... Wasn't just a slight cheer like last week.. the WE WANT RYDER chants were incredibly loud, and it seems he added a few moves aswell..

- Trips/Punk opening promo was gold.. These two really do work well together, and if we don't get this match at wrestlemania, I'd be fine with it taking place at Survivor Series..

- Women's division gets interesting? It seems Punk's return has brought about a few people namely ryder and beth, getting pushs.. Finally beth turns hell and she should be interesting until kharma returns..

Overall, thought it was a really good raw!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Enjoyed Raw, the main event angle was good and the opening promo was really good. Enjoyed seeing Dolph and Ryder get some air time. Thought commentary was weak although hopefully it will improve. Overall though very good raw


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So many positives from RAW last night:

Triple H is getting better and better in his new role.
Cena is becoming entertaining and more serious.
Punk is being made to look like a star.
Seeds planted for a potential Punk/HHH feud and Punk/Cena set for Summerslam (which will be another great match I'm sure).
Miz and Truth are both on fire and incredibly entertaining.
Riley and Ziggler finally got some mic time.
Beth Phoenix turned heel and getting the push she deserves.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Final segment was awful. Stop kiddin yourselves


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Storyline lost some steam after last night. Right now it just feels like the storyline is going by way too fast. Punk returning earlier than he should have, and now HHH's involvement in this all of a sudden. I did like the first promo of the night a lot between Punk and HHH, but at the same time, did it really need to happen this early? Did HHH really need to start putting his foot in the door into this feud yet? They tried to make the whole WWE Title situation seem really important by having HHH be a part of it when they could have done a better job with just Punk/Cena. I know they're trying to "plant seeds" for the eventual Punk/HHH feud, but the Punk/Cena angle was fantastic before last night and now, it feels like it could be run straight into the ground at any moment. I'm actually back to not being excited for Raw next week in the slightest, the first time in over a month.
> 
> After last night, I'm definitely lowering my expectations for this feud. It's not dead yet or even close, but it doesn't feel the same as it once did.


My feelings exactly!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

lol laurinaitis's voice is extremely annoying, take him off the show! i cant stand to hear him talk again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Final segment was awful. Stop kiddin yourselves


It wasn't awful. The very end of it wasn't good, but other than that it was solid. Could've had a little more to it though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> This all damn day long. I seriously don't know why half of you even bother when you can literally _never_ be pleased and that isn't an exaggeration. Everybody has been begging for Cena/Punk at Summerslam in a title vs. title match. You finally get it and then claim it was too predictable. Everybody was begging for a Punk/HHH promo. You finally get it and then claim that it ruined the heat Cena/Punk had. This place is a joke sometimes and really does ruin the show. You're all a bunch of Michael Cole's tbh.


This all day


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I really disliked Cena in it, to be honest. 

Somehow managed to skip 2 matches, a backstage segment and a promo when I watched the recording first. Tried it on the other TV and it worked fine. Hmm... 
-Ryder and Riley are over. Should be no news, but someone said that people only popped for Riley's music. However ludicrous a statement that was, it was promptly put to rest because the cheers only started a good few seconds after the music hit. Anyway.
-Riley is also good on the mic. I knew this, but some said it wasn't so. It is. Deal with it.
-CM Punk's new promo photo is of him smiling. Not just a little snide smirk, a full on toothy grin. Don't know how to feel about this.
-What the fuck is Del Rio doing?

It's a shame that people got pissy about this episode. I heard it was a soul crusher. No idea why you'd want to complain, the opening segment was entertaining and the rest of the show was good too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't wait for the upcoming Punk vs HHH feud. Boss vs employee angle worked before; it'll work again.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Enjoyed last nights RAW, really can't understand the hatred for it from some people on here, yes the ending wasn't the strongest that it could have been and the SummerSlam match was a very predictable announcement but it was (as someone has already pointed out) a necessity as we only have two or so weeks before SummerSlam. The Trips/Punk promo at the beginning was brilliantly done and showed an almost genuine animosity towards each other, the Miz/Truth promo & match were entertaining and hopefully leads to Miz doing something other than jobbing to Alex Riley. The Doplh/Vickie/Riley promo was decent and has sparked a fresh, new feud for the United States title and Riley came off pretty well over the mic (Dolph not so much unfortunately).

Overall i'd say it was a decent RAW that progressed the storylines nicely, i'm still loving the WWE title storyline (especially how it's actually focusing on the WWE championship and if this continues it might actually regain some of it's prestige) and even though there wasn't the bombshell/surprise as with previous RAWs from the past month or so i'm still liking the direction that it's taking us.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

People didn't like this weeks RAW?

I thought it was great, i mean, i even slightly enjoyed the tag team match between Mysterio/Morrison v Truth/Miz
Good promos throughout the show.
Maybe one that will go unnoticed, the Miz and Truth one was really good, purely because the Miz pulled some great faces.

But yeah, why are people complaining about the Punk/Cena storyline?
What else did you expect to happen?
Unifying the belts is the best option by far.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Crowd was dreadful.

Show was decent. When crowds cheer for Cena it is just pathetic. Super Cena >.>


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

I liked last nights show, don't get me wrong, but did anyone else feel it was predictable? By this I mean:

Beth Phoenix turning heel against Kelly Kelly.
Triple H unifying the WWE Belts.

And I can already predict for some possible feuds:

Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne vs. Alberto Del Rio
Alex Riley vs. Dolph Ziggler for US Title (This one will happen when Riley becomes more seasoned.)

Raw was IMO predictable, but good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AirTroublein619 said:


> I liked last nights show, don't get me wrong, but did anyone else feel it was predictable? By this I mean:
> 
> Beth Phoenix turning heel against Kelly Kelly.
> Triple H unifying the WWE Belts.
> ...


The only one that made sense was Triple H announcing the SummerSlam match, and thats because its the logical course of action. But you're gonna tell me you were able to predict Beth Phoenix turning heel and Alex Riley feuding with Dolph Ziggler? Yeah, right. Predictable = Another ridiculously overused word round these parts. Just because something doesn't shock or surprise you doesn't mean its predictable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at people saying that Beth turning heel was predictable. Maybe it looked predictable once Beth won the match and Kelly made her way to the ring.

But you can't honestly tell me that before the match started, you knew that Beth was gonna win and turn heel. It's also funny how people can say that was predictable despite the fact that most people on here were claiming that *Eve* not Beth would be the one that wins and turns heel.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The pose down at the end was awful tbh and made Punk look like a geek since Cena overwhelmingly had the loudest cheers when he held up his belt. Other than that though the final segment was fine.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Storyline lost some steam after last night. Right now it just feels like the storyline is going by way too fast. Punk returning earlier than he should have, and now HHH's involvement in this all of a sudden. I did like the first promo of the night a lot between Punk and HHH, but at the same time, did it really need to happen this early? Did HHH really need to start putting his foot in the door into this feud yet? They tried to make the whole WWE Title situation seem really important by having HHH be a part of it when they could have done a better job with just Punk/Cena. I know they're trying to "plant seeds" for the eventual Punk/HHH feud, but the Punk/Cena angle was fantastic before last night and now, it feels like it could be run straight into the ground at any moment. I'm actually back to not being excited for Raw next week in the slightest, the first time in over a month.
> 
> After last night, I'm definitely lowering my expectations for this feud. It's not dead yet or even close, but it doesn't feel the same as it once did.





Xist2inspire said:


> Me too, and I'm a bit sad for that. It seems that WWE has let the entire Punk/Cena/MITB saga fade away in order to start building towards HHH/Punk. I thought that saga had a lot more life left in it, though.
> 
> In a sense, the Punk angle as we once knew it _is_ dead. They've just moved on to another one, with probably less potential. And that's kinda sad.


atleast some ppl get it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> People didn't like this weeks RAW?
> 
> I thought it was great, i mean, i even slightly enjoyed the tag team match between Mysterio/Morrison v Truth/Miz
> Good promos throughout the show.
> Maybe one that will go unnoticed, the Miz and Truth one was really good, *purely because the Miz pulled some great faces.*


And R-Truth aka "I'm a man of action, BUDD-AY!" doesn't? 

Those two are both incredibly entertaining when it comes to either their mic work or the facial expressions they make. Together, they form an absolute GOLDMINE-of-a-team, kind of reminiscent of the Goldust/Booker T variety sort of.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Another thing I like is the potential Riley and Ziggler feud. However, I would like for both men not to touch each other and make the US belt seem at least important enough to warrant a Summerslam spot.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Another thing I like is the potential Riley and Ziggler feud. However, I would like for both men not to touch each other and make the US belt seem at least important enough to warrant a Summerslam spot.


I'd be worried if they did "touch each other" regardless. :side:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> atleast some ppl get it.


Get what? It would have been practically impossible for HHH _not_ to have been involved. He is the fucking boss now after all. How can you conceivably keep him out of this and have it seem legit since that seems to be everybody's favorite word today? Tbh, it screams of being butthurt to say that HHH is stepping in and taking the spotlight from Punk/Cena etc and especially after one show. God forbid WWE actually try to build a future program, I mean, isn't that the same thing that everybody here has been endlessly criticizing them for? Then they actually do it and all of a sudden HHH is trying to get himself over at the expense of others. It's just ridiculous tbh.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> However, I would like for both men not to touch each other


How sexual :agree:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> atleast some ppl get it.


Wish everyone did, but then this forum wouldn't be as fun to post on.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just remembered something about last night. The annoying skank behind me during the Summerslam recall saw the Honky Tonk Man.... Said "WHAT ELVIS DOIN? HE DEAD! HAAAAA"


----------



## phan85 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a bad RAW. Enjoyed the HHH and Punk segments.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

the punk/hhh fued is beginning to feel like the Austin/Mcmahon feud all over again. plus, i did like hhh telling cena not to call him hunter because he's his boss now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Punk/HHH interaction was spot on. Like I said last wekk, I wanted to see somewhat similarities of Austin/Vince in the early stages with Vince not wanting to fight Austin and to adide by the rules set for him with Austin blowing him off and raising hell. That was near perfect with HHH and Punk. They could slowly and easily build this up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

My only complaint is I still think they are breaking kayfabe just a tad too deeply. It's slightly taking away the illusion of it all. I mean we all know it, but do casual fans and a national TV audience need to know HHH buries people at the blessing of his wife? Probably looking into it too much but it really reminded me of Russo like dialog. Didn't quite get to Russo levels but it easily could have.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Therapy said:


> My only complaint is I still think they are breaking kayfabe just a tad too deeply. It's slightly taking away the illusion of it all. I mean we all know it, but do casual fans and a national TV audience need to know HHH buries people at the blessing of his wife? Probably looking into it too much but it really reminded me of Russo like dialog. Didn't quite get to Russo levels but it easily could have.


I didn't feel that way at all. Pretty much everyone at this point knows that Triple H is married to Stephanie, it no secret, it was part of a WrestleMania storyline. Punk didn't really say anything too far off the radar to break into that "worked shoot" territory again IMO. And as far as the name dropping, its not like any of the people he mentioned are in other wrestling companies or anything of that nature so I don't think it really broke kayfabe at all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Like I said I'm probably looking at it too deeply. *shrug*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Either way, Steph will be in the picture soon and may be the voice in HHH's ear that tells him to screw Punk out the title.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, i've been reading reports that the CM Punk/HHH confrontation was written 6 times :lmao. Apparently the first 4 had HHH pedigree CM Punk.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

So what was the other one an Attitude Adjustment for Punk instead?


Incidentally, this is a very small thing, remember when Josh Matthews was interviewing each one did anyone else notice that when Cena slapped him on the back it legite winded him for a second, as in he couldn't talk. First thing Cena's done in a LONG while that raised a slight laugh from me


----------



## NIQQ (Aug 3, 2011)

Sirpepsi said:


> So what was the other one an Attitude Adjustment for Punk instead?
> 
> 
> Incidentally, this is a very small thing, remember when Josh Matthews was interviewing each one did anyone else notice that when Cena slapped him on the back it legite winded him for a second, as in he couldn't talk. First thing Cena's done in a LONG while that raised a slight laugh from me


yeh i chuckled a bit, then he stated the obvious then i had a blank stare


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Del Rio gets to the main event.. woooho..

This is the first step..

I'm telling ya. This man is heading / leaving the raw in mexico as wwe champ.

BANK on it... little chihuahuas and skinny fat asses.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

what the fuck.. 

im praising a guy i like.. that's called troll..

so what do you call the guys on punk threads buying punk signed dildos and play it with themselves?? Pope Benedicts XVI?

let others express their opinions too.. don't limit the forum to Punk marks.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

it would have been valid if Del Rio was in the Main Event.

However that was HHH/Punk/Cena




Edit. This is for Jimmy below me, so as not to spam 

You so should spread the word


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> what the fuck..
> 
> im praising a guy i like.. that's called troll..
> 
> ...


Obvious troll is still obvious.

I like Drew McIntyre, but you don't see me going about parading his name about wanting everyone to like him do you?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Obvious troll is still obvious.
> 
> I like Drew McIntyre, but you don't see me going about parading his name about wanting everyone to like him do you?


thats because you're afraid of punk marks..i mean the entire forum to speak out your opinions.

if you hate punk or speak bad about him.. you're considered troll. true story.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> thats because you're afraid of punk marks..i mean the entire forum to speak out your opinions.
> 
> if you hate punk or speak bad about him.. you're considered troll. true story.


I've always liked Punk, even when he wasn't doing anything spectacular, so i don't care for your logic.

Besides i can't understand your blind hatred towards him anyway, its what has made the WWE what it is the last few weeks surely?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe the guy is like some sort of uber-hipster and with CM Punk's sudden mainstream rise he is resenting him. Whereas Del Rio appears to be strongly disliked by many here


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

No. i don;t hate him.

i just hate people only talking about him adn don't give a fuck about others. and whoever talks negative about him are considered trolls etc.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Sirpepsi said:


> Maybe the guy is like some sort of uber-hipster and with CM Punk's sudden mainstream rise he is resenting him. Whereas Del Rio appears to be strongly disliked by many here


mainstream push.. you mean 3.3 rating for past 5 weeks?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

not mainstream ratings. Mainstream in that everyone is talking about him and Punk is appearing on TV giving interviews, having a go at doing the weather report :lmao


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Sirpepsi said:


> not mainstream ratings. Mainstream in that everyone is talking about him and Punk is appearing on TV giving interviews, having a go at doing the weather report :lmao


so it's funny?? i know you're 14 btw.. 

miz had more mainstream push btw. and drew better ratings.. even when feuding with rko rating killer orton


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> so it's funny?? i know you're 14 btw..
> 
> miz had more mainstream push btw. and drew better ratings.. even when feuding with rko rating killer orton


Are you Vince McMahon or something?
I don't give a shit about the ratings as long as they don't go low enough that it gets cancelled which will never happen.

Besides i need to stop arguing with you i'm gonna end up getting myself banned over a troll.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Are you Vince McMahon or something?
> I don't give a shit about the ratings as long as they don't go low enough that it gets cancelled which will never happen.
> 
> Besides i need to stop arguing with you i'm gonna end up getting myself banned over a troll.


you're punk mark so you wont get banned.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> what the fuck..
> 
> im praising a guy i like.. that's called troll..
> 
> ...


Dude, you're going around in practically EVERY THREAD extolling the virtues of ADR, regardless of the thread's main content and topic. 

WE GET IT! You're an ADR Fan.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

CM Punk doing the weather report was funny actually. You are still not grasping my point in that I used the word mainstream to refer to the increase in topics made about him here, the fact he was trending on twitter and his TV offers. I don't doubt Miz got a really big push but thats not relevant to what I was saying

Also way to take the classy road and insult my age, despite being off by 7 years. Now THAT is a real 14 year old thing to do


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Dude, you're going around in practically EVERY THREAD extolling the virtues of ADR, regardless of the thread's main content and topic.
> 
> WE GET IT! You're an ADR Fan.


thanks


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Dude, you're going around in practically EVERY THREAD extolling the virtues of ADR, regardless of the thread's main content and topic.
> 
> WE GET IT! You're an ADR Fan.


Got to give it to him though, at least he has spiced up my sig a bit now 8*D


----------

